# Official Seiko 5 Sports 40mm SRPE thread...



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I think it's time for an "official" thread to show off these great new watches. IMO, they are destined to become a classic, lets see yours!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: Official New Seiko 40mm 5KX SRPE55 and all other variants...*

Looks great. They're going to sell a ton of these. I'd have gone with something like 'Official Seiko 5 Sports 40mm SRPE thread'.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Official New Seiko 40mm 5KX SRPE55 and all other variants...*



Tanker G1 said:


> Looks great. They're going to sell a ton of these. I'd have gone with something like 'Official Seiko 5 Sports 40mm SRPE thread'.


Thanks and I took your advise, sounds much better!

I think they've already sold a ton of these, I was looking for a while and they were sold out everywhere. Then, last Wednesday I was alerted that Long Island Watch had them in stock so I ordered from there. At that time they had one each of all the variants, as of today they're all gone except for 2 two tone models.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, it looks awesome!
I just thought yesterday not to buy anymore watches for rest of the year.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

These are fantastic!


----------



## MagicMop (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm loving the look of this watch! Great size and style! I have my eye on the SRPE65 for myself - less dressy and polished and more like a field watch with its brushed bezel:


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm not actually too sure the SRPE61 will come with a brushed bezel as it looks like in Seiko's own promo pics. They have a very weird and confusing habit of toning down the polishing and making it look quite matte in a lot of the renders they release, making their own watches look nowhere near as shiny as they are in real life. Their own renders make all these SRPE's bezels look the same but Long Island Watches promo renders show them more accurately, with shiny bezels. They didn't have a listing for for the 61, though and I couldn't find a 'live' shot anywhere, either.

It may not actually be a brushed bezel. Even though Seiko's own pics make it look like one. They do this all the time. I'd wait until I saw proof elsewhere before ordering, if you really don't want a polished bezelled watch.

See, they also make this one look matte effect or brushed but it really isn't.

I'll be interested to see better pics or renders of it than the ones Seiko use to promote them, themselves.










Sent from my J8210 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMop (Jan 21, 2019)

Roddo said:


> It may not actually be a brushed bezel. Even though Seiko's own pics make it look like one. They do this all the time. I'd wait until I saw proof elsewhere before ordering, if you really don't want a polished bezelled watch.


Thanks for the heads up  I love the style of the watch, so I could live with polish - but I'll make sure I do my research first regardless. 
One thing I saw though: When Mark from LongIslandWatch did his video on the SRPE line, he mentioned that the versions on NATO have the polished bezels: 





Cheers!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Roddo said:


> They have a very weird and confusing habit of toning down the polishing and making it look quite matte in a lot of the renders they release, making their own watches look nowhere near as shiny as they are in real life.


Seiko is notorious for their terrible stock photos.

What's actually happening is that there is one employee in the design group who also works with the ad copy team, and when design choices he makes get outvoted by the rest of the design team, he photoshops his ideas onto the stock images before they get published. That's why the bezels in the SRPE stock photos look brushed, or to take another recent example, why the beautiful matte blue in the LE Alpinist photos turned out to be a generic sunburst.

This is, of course, totally made up, but it's literally the only explanation I can think of to explain why the photos are always SO different from the actual items.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

gshock626 said:


> These are fantastic!


Looks great on that strap, details please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Just changed out the stock bracelet on mine for a black Eulit Perlon. It will stay like this for the summer. Hopefully by Fall there will be a better quality aftermarket bracelet available.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

does anyone have the crystal diameter for this srpe series?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Can anyone speak to the hour marker lume plots: are their surfaces a classic "flat" type finish, or more like the semi-gloss "clouds" on the new turtles?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> Looks great on that strap, details please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a Bark strap from Heuerville.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Hale color said:


> Can anyone speak to the hour marker lume plots: are their surfaces a classic "flat" type finish, or more like the semi-gloss "clouds" on the new turtles?


Just looked at mine through a loupe, they're not shiny at all but they do have a mat textured finish, almost like a very fine sandpaper. Can't say I've ever seen a lume finish like that on any of the many Seikos I've owned. It does light up very bright with minimal exposure and I'm able to still make out the time after several hours as long as the room is dark.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! It's a Bark strap from Heuerville.


Thanks!


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

They look so good that I had to order a smooth bezel for my srpd77..


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Roddo said:


> I'm not actually too sure the SRPE61 will come with a brushed bezel as it looks like in Seiko's own promo pics.


For me, a Google image search with "srpe61k1" produces a few live shots, and the bezer certainly looks brushed to me. Certainly different from "srpe51k1".


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> Just looked at mine through a loupe, they're not shiny at all but they do have a mat textured finish, almost like a very fine sandpaper. Can't say I've ever seen a lume finish like that on any of the many Seikos I've owned. It does light up very bright with minimal exposure and I'm able to still make out the time after several hours as long as the room is dark.


Sounds like they are very similar to the New Arnie's lume plots - which is great news cause I love what Seiko did with those!


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Anyone know what after-market SKX parts will fit this watch? 
I am guessing dials but I really don't know.
The chapter ring looks thinner and set at a different angle so I doubt chapter rings will fit but again no real idea.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Terry Lennox said:


> Anyone know what after-market SKX parts will fit this watch?
> I am guessing dials but I really don't know.
> The chapter ring looks thinner and set at a different angle so I doubt chapter rings will fit but again no real idea.


I'm guessing none since at 40mm it's a smaller case size than the SKX.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

The 55 (black on bracelet) and 63 (blue on nato) are available for $220 right now on Amazon. I grabbed a 51 (grey on bracelet) for $220 but it's back up to $275.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> Just changed out the stock bracelet on mine for a black Eulit Perlon. It will stay like this for the summer. Hopefully by Fall there will be a better quality aftermarket bracelet available.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang, that looks good!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Tanker G1 said:


> The 55 (black on bracelet) and 63 (blue on nato) are available for $220 right now on Amazon. I grabbed a 51 (grey on bracelet) for $220 but it's back up to $275.
> 
> View attachment 15241145


Congrats and good move considering that price. I paid $275 for mine. You're going to love it!


----------



## g_patkar (Apr 30, 2007)

Stock shots are super confusing. Looking for a Grey dial with a matching brushed case, bracelet and bezel. I think the brushed bezel variant is only on the SRPE61, so will have to wait for a AM bracelet. Here are some shots scavenged off the net... Can someone post pics of their 51 with the polished bezel and bracelet?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

g_patkar said:


> Stock shots are super confusing. Looking for a Grey dial with a matching brushed case, bracelet and bezel. I think the brushed bezel variant is only on the SRPE61, so will have to wait for a AM bracelet. Here are some shots scavenged off the net... Can someone post pics of their 51 with the polished bezel and bracelet?
> 
> Yeah, and some shots show MADE IN JAPAN on dial and some don't. That is what gives me pause on ordering from Amazon just yet. Think we need to see more pics of these "in the wild" and hopefully have more options to order from trusted ADs.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

g_patkar said:


> Stock shots are super confusing. Looking for a Grey dial with a matching brushed case, bracelet and bezel. I think the brushed bezel variant is only on the SRPE61, so will have to wait for a AM bracelet. Here are some shots scavenged off the net... Can someone post pics of their 51 with the polished bezel and bracelet?


Here's a video of the 51 with polished bezel.

It does not have 'Made in Japan' on the dial. I didn't even consider it for the one I have inbound from Amazon. I guess I don't understand why that would be a consideration on a $2xx Seiko 5?


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

From the Uncle Seiko Instagram, apparently the end links need to be slightly bent but otherwise it looks great!


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

I’d like to see an Uncle Seiko Z199 end link for this Seiko 5.


----------



## Luckyboyee777 (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't see any on Amazon. I guess it sold out? It's not eve on the Seiko USA website.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Luckyboyee777 said:


> I don't see any on Amazon. I guess it sold out? It's not eve on the Seiko USA website.


For SRPE55, copy and paste this ASIN into the Amazon search > B08BKX8FL9









For SRPE63, copy and paste this ASIN into the Amazon search > B08BKWG89G


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

Some shots of my 55:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> For SRPE55, copy and paste this ASIN into the Amazon search > B08BKX8FL9
> 
> View attachment 15243145
> 
> ...


Any idea what the SRPE53k1 ASIN is? I can't find it!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Any idea what the SRPE53k1 ASIN is? I can't find it!


Not on Amazon yet.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

On the job.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> On the job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since yours has MADE IN JAPAN on dial, and most others I'm seeing don't, I'm curious as to what the other language on day wheel is (Kanji perhaps?)- can you tell us? Seems like the non MADE IN JAPAN dials are English/Spanish.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Hale color said:


> Since yours has MADE IN JAPAN on dial, and most others I'm seeing don't, I'm curious as to what the other language on day wheel is (Kanji perhaps?)- can you tell us? Seems like the non MADE IN JAPAN dials are English/Spanish.


My Made in Japan marked dial has Spanish for the second language on the day wheel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hale color said:


> I'm curious as to what the other language on day wheel is (Kanji perhaps?)- can you tell us? Seems like the non MADE IN JAPAN dials are English/Spanish.


My UK market version has French as the second language.


----------



## g_patkar (Apr 30, 2007)

Everett464 said:


> Some shots of my 55:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does the 55 have a brushed or polished bezel? cant tell from the photos...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

g_patkar said:


> does the 55 have a brushed or polished bezel? cant tell from the photos...


Polished, like a mirror.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuzushi (Mar 3, 2016)

these are cool, but I wish they made 38mm w/ 20mm lugs. IMO, that's the perfect size.


----------



## Chronopath (Jun 24, 2020)

Kuzushi said:


> these are cool, but I wish they made 38mm w/ 20mm lugs. IMO, that's the perfect size.


That would be a SARB033


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

Kuzushi said:


> these are cool, but I wish they made 38mm w/ 20mm lugs. IMO, that's the perfect size.


Counterpoint: 40 and 20 is perfect. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

Tanker G1 said:


> For SRPE55, copy and paste this ASIN into the Amazon search > B08BKX8FL9
> 
> View attachment 15243145
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, I got the last black dial at that price + the blue dial and will keep whichever one appeals to me more. The renders make it look like the blue dial has a brushed bezel? If that's the case, that would probably be my choice.

EDIT: I was mistaken there's another black dial/bracelet for $220


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

99watches said:


> Thanks for the link, I got the last black dial at that price + the blue dial and will keep whichever one appeals to me more. The renders make it look like the blue dial has a brushed bezel? If that's the case, that would probably be my choice.
> 
> EDIT: I was mistaken there's another black dial/bracelet for $220


This is also where I'm at. I want the blue with brushed bezel. But, I want it on bracelet.

So, here's hoping a good aftermarket oyster with SELs comes along!


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

For whatever reason, the similar Black Bay models never appealed to me, but these models look freakin' fantastic! I think the 57 is my favourite version - I'm a sucker for gilt hands & indices in a stainless case. Runner-up is the 51 - is that grey dial sunburst? I can't tell for sure from the photos I've seen.

With two watch purchases in the last six months, I'll have to wait a while before pulling the trigger on one. Hopefully, within a few months there will be wider availability and prices will drop.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

I changed my mind regarding these. I think they look really good, especially the gold one.
Would still not buy one though since they are not my type/style.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

My 51 ordered from Amazon (sold by Electronics Express) came in over the weekend. It has 'Made in Japan' on the dial. I'm stunned by how much I like it. So much so I went to EE site and ordered the 57 and found the code 'WATCH15' works and takes off another 15%, so $187 all-in. Sweet.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Tanker G1 said:


> My 51 ordered from Amazon (sold by Electronics Express) came in over the weekend. It has 'Made in Japan' on the dial. I'm stunned by how much I like it. So much so I went to EE site and ordered the 57 and found the code 'WATCH15' works and takes off another 15%, so $187 all-in. Sweet.
> 
> View attachment 15323922


Congrats! Great pick ups especially at that price. Looks great on your wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> My 51 ordered from Amazon (sold by Electronics Express) came in over the weekend. It has 'Made in Japan' on the dial. I'm stunned by how much I like it. So much so I went to EE site and ordered the 57 and found the code 'WATCH15' works and takes off another 15%, so $187 all-in. Sweet.


Hi Tanker, your watch looks great! If you don't mind me asking, what are the first 2 digits of the serial number on your 51? I'm thinking of picking one up as a birth year birth month watch for my new born nephew and hoping this batch would be "06".


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Slant said:


> Hi Tanker, your watch looks great! If you don't mind me asking, what are the first 2 digits of the serial number on your 51? I'm thinking of picking one up as a birth year birth month watch for my new born nephew and hoping this batch would be "06".


50


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> My 51 ordered from Amazon (sold by Electronics Express) came in over the weekend. It has 'Made in Japan' on the dial. I'm stunned by how much I like it. So much so I went to EE site and ordered the 57 and found the code 'WATCH15' works and takes off another 15%, so $187 all-in. Sweet.
> 
> View attachment 15323922


Thanks for this!

I have been debating on pulling the trigger, and saw this. Ordered the 53. At $187, how could I not!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> 50


Thanks. Looks like Seiko may have changed their serial number convention...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Parker (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow, this model is stunning. I hope they do a 36MM size, similar to the Tudor BB 36.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Andrew Parker said:


> Wow, this model is stunning. I hope they do a 36MM size, similar to the Tudor BB 36.


I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for a 36mm version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for a 36mm version.


I agree, that would be ill advised. That said, the way the SKX case wears, I think a 38 would actually do everything your average 36 would do - and 38 is actually a possibility.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Everett464 said:


> I agree, that would be ill advised. That said, the way the SKX case wears, I think a 38 would actually do everything your average 36 would do - and 38 is actually a possibility.


38 is possible I guess but not probable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> 38 is possible I guess but not probable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't hold my breath for a 36mm, but I think it is actually more likely than a 38mm.

Lots of companies have done the 36mm/40+mm thing. The SKX had 38mm and 42mm. But it's extremely unlikely that a watch company, especially a large one, would release identical watches only 2mm different in size.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

So here we are - Seiko releases this budget mechanical watch, and now... For some reason it should be hated since it is cheap and with mineral glass.
I mean... Brainlets complaining that this budget watch is a budget watch and yet again Seiko are garbage.
Seriously, times like these make my awkwardness shine thanks to me failing to control my misanthropy episodes.
If it was not WatchUseek's sub-forum dedicated to Seiko fans I would probably think I am the only one of 10 people that like Seiko.
It was naïve of me to think people finally started to understand Seiko, Casio or Orient.
Like I said before, I think those new Seiko 5 look really good... And with things going I might snatch the gold one, who knows. They are really affordable. Oh, and 40mm is perfectly fine - coming from a guy with 6.7 inch wrist.


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

Aspirin-san said:


> So here we are - Seiko releases this budget mechanical watch, and now... For some reason it should be hated since it is cheap and with mineral glass.
> I mean... Brainlets complaining that this budget watch is a budget watch and yet again Seiko are garbage.
> Seriously, times like these make my awkwardness shine thanks to me failing to control my misanthropy episodes.
> If it was not WatchUseek's sub-forum dedicated to Seiko fans I would probably think I am the only one of 10 people that like Seiko.
> ...


I'm sorry for you feeling this way but I don't really see people hating on this watch. It looks like this one will be an absolute hit when looking at it and how people react to it.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Aspirin-san said:


> So here we are - Seiko releases this budget mechanical watch, and now... For some reason it should be hated since it is cheap and with mineral glass.
> I mean... Brainlets complaining that this budget watch is a budget watch and yet again Seiko are garbage.
> Seriously, times like these make my awkwardness shine thanks to me failing to control my misanthropy episodes.
> If it was not WatchUseek's sub-forum dedicated to Seiko fans I would probably think I am the only one of 10 people that like Seiko.
> ...


From what I've seen people _love _these watches. I haven't read or heard a single complaint about the crystal, the crappy bracelet seems to be accepted because hey, when was there ever a good Seiko 5 bracelet, and the push-pull crown isn't an issue - _because there is no rotating bezel. _

The SKX007 lookalikes got all the hate in the world for looking like the SKX007 and its precedessors. This one's different enough - and looks great!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the photos. I'm very intrigued with this new model and hope to see one in the metal soon


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

fillerbunny said:


> From what I've seen people _love _these watches. I haven't read or heard a single complaint about the crystal, the crappy bracelet seems to be accepted because hey, when was there ever a good Seiko 5 bracelet, and the push-pull crown isn't an issue - _because there is no rotating bezel. _
> 
> The SKX007 lookalikes got all the hate in the world for looking like the SKX007 and its precedessors. This one's different enough - and looks great!


While the bracelet is not the best quality in terms of "build", it absolutely looks great and is very comfortable. In terms of the push pull crown and WR, in Seikos own words (see attached), 100m WR is suitable for swimming and shallow diving. I've had mine in the pool all the way down to 6 ft, rough housing with the grand kids and swimming with no moisture ingress.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> While the bracelet is not the best quality in terms of "build", it absolutely looks great and is very comfortable. In terms of the push pull crown and WR, in Seikos own words (see attached), 100m WR is suitable for swimming and shallow diving. I've had mine in the pool all the way down to 6 ft, rough housing with the grand kids and swimming with no moisture ingress.


To be clear, I've had no issues with modern Seiko 5 Sports bracelets. I don't mind that they are light with their folded links.

And yeah, I'd be comfortable swimming with a 50m WR Casio. People's obsession with screw down crowns is ridiculous - IIRC, the ISO requirements for a dive watch don't require a threaded crown.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

fillerbunny said:


> From what I've seen people _love _these watches. I haven't read or heard a single complaint about the crystal, the crappy bracelet seems to be accepted because hey, when was there ever a good Seiko 5 bracelet, and the push-pull crown isn't an issue - _because there is no rotating bezel. _
> 
> The SKX007 lookalikes got all the hate in the world for looking like the SKX007 and its precedessors. This one's different enough - and looks great!


No, no. I totally get it. This is the current new Seiko 5 range. And I admit at the beginning I was apathetic, but after watching few videos these are a really good first mechanical watch choice, or just a good dress watch choice. Has that classic Seiko diver kinda looks, but not actual tool watch. And I think people who know what's what WILL love it.
Just watched a video for the other, higher tier one - SBDC101 reimagining of 62MAS and I mean... WOW. 
Both watches have the classic Seiko issue - they are not photogenic, but stunning to look at in video/person.


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

I just got a black and blue in. Sending the black back and keeping the blue, dial is an awesome sunburst blue and I prefer the brushed bezel. I think all the variants on nato are brushed bezel.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

99watches said:


> I just got a black and blue in. Sending the black back and keeping the blue, dial is an awesome sunburst blue and I prefer the brushed bezel. I think all the variants on nato are brushed bezel.
> 
> View attachment 15326232
> 
> ...


Blue looks great!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Did I mention it's an automatic? That means the seconds hand hits all the markers dead on.


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

rcorreale said:


> Blue looks great!


Thanks, I would describe it as a gradient blue that transitions from black/dark navy to a lighter sunburst blue in direct sunlight. Reminds me of a Batman theme colorway, I'm pretty impressed by this watch and it looks dressy on a milanese. I just ordered out of curiosity and the Amazon deal posted earlier in this thread pushed me over the edge, I intended on returning both watches but looks like the blue is a keeper for me.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

99watches said:


> Thanks, I would describe it as a gradient blue that transitions from black/dark navy to a lighter sunburst blue in direct sunlight. Reminds me of a Batman theme colorway, I'm pretty impressed by this watch and it looks dressy on a milanese. I just ordered out of curiosity and the Amazon deal posted earlier in this thread pushed me over the edge, I intended on returning both watches but looks like the blue is a keeper for me.


What languages were the day wheels?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

RotorRonin said:


> What languages were the day wheels?


My SRPE55 is English and Spanish.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> What languages were the day wheels?


My dial is marked "MADE IN JAPAN" but the day wheel is Latin and English, no Kanji unfortunately...


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

LIW is planning on having some aftermarket parts built, including strapcode style bracelets and fluted bezels


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

gav1230 said:


> LIW is planning on having some aftermarket parts built, including strapcode style bracelets and fluted bezels


Coooool. So hands and dials are interchangeable with everything currently in the market, and everything else is new. Good to know!


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

99watches said:


> My dial is marked "MADE IN JAPAN" but the day wheel is Latin and English, no Kanji unfortunately...


It looks like the JDM models are references SBSA041 to 059 - I imagine those would be the only ones with a kanji wheel.


----------



## Threlpappy (Aug 9, 2018)

Tanker G1 said:


> My 51 ordered from Amazon (sold by Electronics Express) came in over the weekend. It has 'Made in Japan' on the dial. I'm stunned by how much I like it. So much so I went to EE site and ordered the 57 and found the code 'WATCH15' works and takes off another 15%, so $187 all-in. Sweet.
> 
> View attachment 15323922


Thanks for the code!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

MINE ARRIVES MONDAY!!!

...you may all carry on...


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Those are some fantastic prices! I bet it'll take months for those sub 200USD prices to become available internationally


----------



## bmag303 (Dec 28, 2018)

Terry Lennox said:


> Anyone know what after-market SKX parts will fit this watch?
> I am guessing dials but I really don't know.
> The chapter ring looks thinner and set at a different angle so I doubt chapter rings will fit but again no real idea.


Dial and hands are your only options from what I can tell. Case back, crown, chapter ring, crystal are all different specs.


----------



## bmag303 (Dec 28, 2018)

Tanker G1 said:


> My 51 ordered from Amazon (sold by Electronics Express) came in over the weekend. It has 'Made in Japan' on the dial. I'm stunned by how much I like it. So much so I went to EE site and ordered the 57 and found the code 'WATCH15' works and takes off another 15%, so $187 all-in. Sweet.
> 
> View attachment 15323922


Thanks for the code! I picked up a 63 and already modified it. New dial and hands. So stoked that these are finally out.


----------



## bmag303 (Dec 28, 2018)

Chronopath said:


> That would be a SARB033


Well Played.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

bmag303 said:


> Thanks for the code! I picked up a 63 and already modified it. New dial and hands. So stoked that these are finally out.


Wanna share your mod 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

bmag303 said:


> Thanks for the code! I picked up a 63 and already modified it. New dial and hands. So stoked that these are finally out.


I need to see pics.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Pre 4th fireworks. 
Got mine yesterday from Thompson's Jewelers via Amazon, $210.
MADE IN JAPAN dial, English/Spanish wheel. Good to see Seiko can make an affordable, understated mechanical for the people! Love the bracelet too. If I had found this watch when first starting out in this crazy hobby, might have been the first and last I'd have ever purchased (prob why Seiko held out so long to produce something like this!)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Does the size end up looking kind of odd and stubby? 40mm diameter and only 44mm lug to lug seems an odd proportion to me. But it's hard to tell from pictures. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Does the size end up looking kind of odd and stubby? 40mm diameter and only 44mm lug to lug seems an odd proportion to me. But it's hard to tell from pictures.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Size proportions go together like rice and gravy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> Size proportions go together like rice and gravy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Well played!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Early days, but has anyone come across a source for just the bracelet? I'm sure Strapcode et al will come out with pricier aftermarket versions soon enough, but I'm just looking to try the OEM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

hidden by leaves said:


> Early days, but has anyone come across a source for just the bracelet? I'm sure Strapcode et al will come out with pricier aftermarket versions soon enough, but I'm just looking to try the OEM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tbh you could probably just buy a new watch and sell the head. With the way the watch is trending on social media and such you should be able to get most of your money back.


----------



## Threlpappy (Aug 9, 2018)

Any E57 in the house?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Threlpappy said:


> Any E57 in the house?


Happy 4th!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Cosmodromedary said:


> Those are some fantastic prices! I bet it'll take months for those sub 200USD prices to become available internationally


months? really? 
over here in Malaysia, I've seen 3 models so far... both the black and gilt dials on bracelets... and the all black pvd with nato.

selling prices for the bracelet models can be had for usd185... 
the all black is a bit more expensive tho at usd225.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I think these two are going to get a lot of wrist time this summer!

Can confirm the alternate day language on the Made in Japan dial is Spanish.

Dimensions are pretty perfect.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Everdying said:


> months? really?
> over here in Malaysia, I've seen 3 models so far... both the black and gilt dials on bracelets... and the all black pvd with nato.
> 
> selling prices for the bracelet models can be had for usd185...
> the all black is a bit more expensive tho at usd225.


The lowest European price shipped to Finland I've seen so far is from a German shop at €235 or about $264. We could buy from the US and be hit with VAT and ridiculous American shipping, otherwise it'll probably be a while till these hit the usual Singaporean gray market sellers.

Actually, it seems Skywatches have these. The JDM models go for $265 and the international ones are at $340 for nato, $390 for bracelet. This before the 24% VAT for Finland, of course.

Yeah, the hype is real.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

So I got the Seiko 5 Sports SRPE65 today.
I figured since there isn't much info about this watch, I'll do a mini first impressions using photos and some size comaprisons

3 things I want to point out:

1) strap length is at 11.2 inches which is great for people with 7" wrist and over who like to have enough "flap" at the end of the strap to fold

2) the spring bars are shoulderless

3) this model comes with the brushed bezel, but it has this nice polished bevel. Gives it a very nice look



















































Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

h_zee13 said:


>


What strap is that?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> What strap is that?


It's the Dan Henry strap that came with their 1962 model









1962 Leather Strap


We developed the strap for the 1962 Racing Chronograph to be tough and sporty, yet refined. At the core of this strap’s design is the precision craftsmanship used to prepare the premium-quality French leather; we start with hide that is 3.8mm thick at the lugs and gradually shave it down to...




danhenrywatches.com





Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Hope you guys don't mind me putting my 40mm review in the official thread!


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Threlpappy said:


> Any E57 in the house?


Yessir. It's a champ on a brown strap.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

So, interestingly, c94uOHBTvug[/MEDIA] ]LIW's video  stated incompatibility of chapter rings between the SRPE and SKXes, but Lucious Atelier says they are compatible.

Anyone know for sure? I'd sure like to be able to put in a white chapter ring!


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> So, interestingly, c94uOHBTvug[/MEDIA] ]LIW's video  stated incompatibility of chapter rings between the SRPE and SKXes, but Lucious Atelier says they are compatible.
> 
> Anyone know for sure? I'd sure like to be able to put in a white chapter ring!


Problem with Lucious Atelier is that he puts the SRPD in the same category as the SRPE. Yes the chapter ring of the SKX will fit the SRPD55 but not the SRPE55

That's where he is wrong

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

SRPE has a larger crystal than the SRPD...and also a larger dial.
so while technically u could put the skx etc chapter ring on the SRPE, there would probably be some gap between it and the case.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

*SRPE53K1. *
I swap out the bracelet for blue rubber strap.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Another combo >>


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

Where do you buy these from? Why are they not on Seiko's website?


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

SRPE vs SKX >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

CamelJockey said:


> Where do you buy these from? Why are they not on Seiko's website?


Don't know why they're not on the web site but I got mine from Long Island Watch and last weekend I was in a jewelry store that was a Seiko AD and they had one of all the different models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

fastenerhouse said:


> SRPE vs SKX >>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty nice on the mesh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

anyone know where i can get the green one? seems to be the rarest


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

I thought I posted these here. I was mistaken. Here are a few shots from a few weeks back.


----------



## moorman (Jan 7, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> I think it's time for an "official" thread to show off these great new watches. IMO, they are destined to become a classic, lets see yours!


Nice! I've wanted a black dail diver for a while. I like the cleaner look of the srpe line. You can really dress it up like the Alpinist line...


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That oyster works so well on these, love the hollow end links too. Seiko done good here?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Hale color said:


> That oyster works so well on these, love the hollow end links too. Seiko done good here


It's a very comfortable bracelet also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Scofield8 said:


> anyone know where i can get the green one? seems to be the rarest


I got mine from amazon.ca and it was shipped from the states

Here's the link...though it is out of stock at the moment









Seiko Men's 5 Sports Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Nylon Strap, Green, 22 (Model: SRPE65) : Amazon.ca: Clothing, Shoes & Accessories


Find Seiko watches at low prices. Shop online for men's, women's, and kids' watches and accessories at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca





Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

fastenerhouse said:


> Another combo >>
> View attachment 15338420


It looks great! where is the strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

gav1230 said:


> It looks great! where is the strap from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent. 

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

SRPE vs SKX.

Side by side comparison.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Really enjoying mine
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Change of strap >>


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Has anyone modded one of these?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

hidden by leaves said:


>


Nice. Really wish the blue version had a matte blue dial!!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Man, where are all you guys getting the blue? What's the reference number? 
If the dial is sunray as it appears, I am all over that baby.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Ginseng108 said:


> Man, where are all you guys getting the blue? What's the reference number?
> If the dial is sunray as it appears, I am all over that baby.


SRPE53K1 on a bracelet, SRPE63K1 on a nato.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

fillerbunny said:


> SRPE53K1 on a bracelet, SRPE63K1 on a nato.


Aww yeah. Thank you, sir!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Day 2 quick update... very easy to wear/comfortable. And this is my first experience with a 4R36 movement (I understand it can be a bit of a crapshoot), but after almost 30 hours of wear (with an overnight face-up rest) mine is just a hair over +3 seconds from when I initially set it. Pretty nice result


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Great pick up A! I especially like the brushed bezel that comes on those on straps. Was yours from amazon.ca?


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

The more I see pictures of these, the more I want to buy one. The brushed bezel models in particular look awesome


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

Tanker G1 said:


> For SRPE55, copy and paste this ASIN into the Amazon search > B08BKX8FL9
> 
> View attachment 15243145
> 
> ...


Thank you! NEVER thought to use the ASIN!!
Amazon search is an absolute joke now. I felt strongly enough about it I spoke with support for about an hour. They saw the problem and said they would submit a request for change, I've heard nothing from them. It's not as bad as the apple app store, but almost. I now use outside search engines against both those sites. Their suggestions ruin the experience completely. Amazon admitted they cant show the item with the cheapest price....oh my, nearly worthless now. Car parts are terrible to search on Amazon. I notice watches are not much better, lots of things I could care less about in the result set. Also items I know are for sale from them, I cannot find. Same with the Apple Appstore. Corporate greed is my guess. Seriously, with the shoddy search results, how do you trust these companies now?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Hacknwind said:


> Thank you! NEVER thought to use the ASIN!!
> Amazon search is an absolute joke now. I felt strongly enough about it I spoke with support for about an hour. They saw the problem and said they would submit a request for change, I've heard nothing from them. It's not as bad as the apple app store, but almost. I now use outside search engines against both those sites. Their suggestions ruin the experience completely. Amazon admitted they cant show the item with the cheapest price....oh my, nearly worthless now. Car parts are terrible to search on Amazon. I notice watches are not much better, lots of things I could care less about in the result set. Also items I know are for sale from them, I cannot find. Same with the Apple Appstore. Corporate greed is my guess. Seriously, with the shoddy search results, how do you trust these companies now?


Try electronicexpress.com. I got my SRPE53 there. They have a number in stock, including the 63, priced at at $220, and they have discount code "watch15" which brings the price down to $185.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

First mark on the bezel... That didn't take long! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

hidden by leaves said:


> First mark on the bezel... That didn't take long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta get that first scratch!


----------



## Threlpappy (Aug 9, 2018)

gshock626 said:


> I thought I posted these here. I was mistaken. Here are a few shots from a few weeks back.


Can I ask what strap that is?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Threlpappy said:


> Can I ask what strap that is?


It's a Bark strap from Heuerville Straps.


----------



## Threlpappy (Aug 9, 2018)

gshock626 said:


> It's a Bark strap from Heuerville Straps.


Thanks!


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Just ordered the 67 and a Eulit black to go with it.

Personally, I like the look of these better than the simpler Alpinists coming in September.


----------



## jrippens (Jan 15, 2010)

Finally saw these in a brick and mortar for the first time here in Kobe. They have made in Japan on the dial and have kanji/English day. As you can see, they're priced the same on bracelet or nato, no two-tones available at this particular retailer. They offered me a 20% discount right away, but I'm betting the discounts will be deeper by the holidays, so I'm holding out.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

jrippens said:


> Finally saw these in a brick and mortar for the first time here in Kobe. They have made in Japan on the dial and have kanji/English day. As you can see, they're priced the same on bracelet or nato, no two-tones available at this particular retailer. They offered me a 20% discount right away, but I'm betting the discounts will be deeper by the holidays, so I'm holding out.
> View attachment 15354278


¥22,400 isn't a terrible price at all!


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Good early reviews on this line.

Just ordered the E67 (black dial, brushed bezel)

So, the black day/date wheels that worked on the SKX will work on the SRPE also?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I had the chance to try on the blue dial (but on NATO) at the local mall yesterday. It was really nice. Very nice. I would have bought it then and there had it been on bracelet. Great size, great dial legibility, lovely sunray dial. Just an amazing bargain at $275.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

GeoffNA said:


> Just ordered the 67 and a Eulit black to go with it.
> 
> Personally, I like the look of these better than the simpler Alpinists coming in September.


That's the brushed bezel right?


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

_deleted_


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

steinercat said:


> That's the brushed bezel right?


I believe (hope) so.


----------



## Courtholmes (Feb 5, 2020)

My next watch for sure!


----------



## Desastor (Oct 6, 2015)

I must say, given that this is a 40 mm watch, it shows surprisingly big in the pictures. Is this just a function of the face being so large or the overall design of the watch, use of fonts, etc? I usually have to wear larger than 40 so that the watch does not look like a women's watch on me, but this one might work actually.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Desastor said:


> I must say, given that this is a 40 mm watch, it shows surprisingly big in the pictures. Is this just a function of the face being so large or the overall design of the watch, use of fonts, etc? I usually have to wear larger than 40 so that the watch does not look like a women's watch on me, but this one might work actually.


Optical illusion. The reason it looks big is due to the closer ratio between case and crystal diameters.

Cheers. 

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

jrippens said:


> Finally saw these in a brick and mortar for the first time here in Kobe. They have made in Japan on the dial and have kanji/English day. As you can see, they're priced the same on bracelet or nato, no two-tones available at this particular retailer. They offered me a 20% discount right away, but I'm betting the discounts will be deeper by the holidays, so I'm holding out.
> View attachment 15354278


Ah man! I wanted a Kanji day wheel! I need to order one for when I mod it.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

So the mods have started. Saw this on IG.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

steinercat said:


> So the mods have started. Saw this on IG.


Original looks better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> Original looks better.


Ugh. Whatever made the watch charming and attractive just flew out the window.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Desastor said:


> I must say, given that this is a 40 mm watch, it shows surprisingly big in the pictures. Is this just a function of the face being so large or the overall design of the watch, use of fonts, etc?


It's the "big window" effect. Narrower bezels accentuate the dial and give it more visual weight. The opposite would be the porthole effect where a wide bezel makes the dial look disproportionately tiny and cramped.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm getting my SRPE on Thursday.

I found a pic of an old modded watch I had which used a 38mm SNK case. For me, this was a tad too small. I think the 40mm case of the SRPE will be just right! 

Here's the SNK case with a 28.5mm dial:


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Got my 67 today and could not be more impressed. I've been on the hunt for a field watch but nothing was exciting me. I've always loved the Tudor Black Bay 36/41, but not the price for a non-in house movement. While this wouldn't be considered a traditional field watch, I think it fits the bill. It also has huge GADA potential. 

Size is great, brushed finish is attractive, white day/date looks good against the black dial, and the nato strap is fairly decent. I have a black Eulit perlon on the way. Also glad that it says Made In Japan on the dial. Looking forward to aftermarket bracelets. I got it for just over $200 on Amazon but it looks like it's up to $220 now.

This is going to be a huge hit for Seiko.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

GeoffNA said:


> Got my 67 today and could not be more impressed. I've been on the hunt for a field watch but nothing was exciting me. I've always loved the Tudor Black Bay 36/41, but not the price for a non-in house movement. While this wouldn't be considered a traditional field watch, I think it fits the bill. It also has huge GADA potential.
> 
> Size is great, brushed finish is attractive, white day/date looks good against the black dial, and the nato strap is fairly decent. I have a black Eulit perlon on the way. Also glad that it says Made In Japan on the dial. Looking forward to aftermarket bracelets. I got it for just over $200 on Amazon but it looks like it's up to $220 now.
> 
> This is going to be a huge hit for Seiko.


Congrats on the new pick up! I love the heck out of mine and wear it on a black Eulit perlon from time to time, it looks great on that strap but I do prefer the OEM Oyster style bracelet most of the time. Also agree with you on the GADA aspect, mine has been swimming in the pool and ocean multiple times.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

rcorreale said:


> Congrats on the new pick up! I love the heck out of mine and wear it on a black Eulit perlon from time to time, it looks great on that strap but I do prefer the OEM Oyster style bracelet most of the time. Also agree with you on the GADA aspect, mine has been swimming in the pool and ocean multiple times.


I got it on nato because I wanted the brushed finish. I'll be buying an aftermarket oyster asap.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

tried to find it in my local mall to no avail. 

Anybody know how much a sapphire mod would roughly cost?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

GeoffNA said:


> I got it on nato because I wanted the brushed finish. I'll be buying an aftermarket oyster asap.


Yes I figured that.


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

just got it. Great watch


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Dracer said:


> just got it. Great watch
> View attachment 15359529


Looking good!


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

I have a feeling Seiko is going to sell a bunch of these.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

I could eventually see myself with a blue one.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I love this watch.


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

Did i get a quartz ?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> I love this watch.


What size is your wrist?


----------



## Lee W (Dec 21, 2009)

Arrived on Monday. I'm really liking it, but I need a bracelet for it.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> What size is your wrist?


7.25"


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

steinercat said:


> So the mods have started. Saw this on IG.


I'm hoping to see one modded with a Tudor style snowflake hands set.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

fastenerhouse said:


> I'm hoping to see one modded with a Tudor style snowflake hands set.


----------



## Merlone (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello folks, I just got the SRPE55K1 and so far I'm loving it, but the bracelet is honestly meh. When do you think that alternative bracelets will be available (e.g. Strapcode)? I would love to try a jubilee on it!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Merlone said:


> Hello folks, I just got the SRPE55K1 and so far I'm loving it, but the bracelet is honestly meh. When do you think that alternative bracelets will be available (e.g. Strapcode)? I would love to try a jubilee on it!


You mean one with fitted, solid endlinks? Seeing as how these are pretty new, it might be awhile unless the springbar holes and case spacing match an existing model for which they (Strapcode) have an offering.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

I can't get enough of my 67. Really liked the nato, but love it even more with Eulit Perlon Panama. I'm tempted to get another color. I always think I want blue, but the green is calling now too.


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

Has anyone seen the SRPE69 in person? I haven't seen much about it.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Uncle Larry's GL831 seems to work well on these things









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

EvanB said:


> Has anyone seen the SRPE69 in person? I haven't seen much about it.


Here's a mod of one from @hizzey:


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

EvanB said:


> Has anyone seen the SRPE69 in person? I haven't seen much about it.


seen it in stores here...if all black and non-practical is what u like..then its good.
else its obviously **** hard to tell the time...and black lume is also quite weak.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Just wondering for those out there who bought one of the models with stock bracelet -- how bad are they? I mean, OK, hollow ends, folded construction, pressed clasp, but in practice, do they do the job? 

Thinking of things like the older, smaller Seiko 5 model stock bracelet hair-pullers with the wonky, staked adjustment pieces, or even worse, Vostok bracelets. 

So OK, maybe they are a bit rattly with a few off-notes, visually, but when wearing them - tolerable comfort?


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Just wondering for those out there who bought one of the models with stock bracelet -- how bad are they? I mean, OK, hollow ends, folded construction, pressed clasp, but in practice, do they do the job?
> 
> Thinking of things like the older, smaller Seiko 5 model stock bracelet hair-pullers with the wonky, staked adjustment pieces, or even worse, Vostok bracelets.
> 
> So OK, maybe they are a bit rattly with a few off-notes, visually, but when wearing them - tolerable comfort?


Haven't seen one in the metal yet, but the bracelets look like what came on previous 5 Sports models and on cheaper chronos, and those are - _fine. _A bit light, but perfectly usable, if you ask me. Split pin adjustment, no hair pulling, just a... bracelet.


----------



## Merlone (Jul 25, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> Just wondering for those out there who bought one of the models with stock bracelet -- how bad are they? I mean, OK, hollow ends, folded construction, pressed clasp, but in practice, do they do the job?
> 
> Thinking of things like the older, smaller Seiko 5 model stock bracelet hair-pullers with the wonky, staked adjustment pieces, or even worse, Vostok bracelets.
> 
> So OK, maybe they are a bit rattly with a few off-notes, visually, but when wearing them - tolerable comfort?


It's not as bad as a Vostok bracelet, but it's astonishingly worse compared to a 100$ Casio Edifice's bracelet I bought years ago; it's light, rattling and hair-pulling. It really does the job though, so I'm not replacing it with a strap or NATO by now, just waiting for a Strapcode or alternative to be available. I mean, the watch itself is beautiful, so I'm not complaining about the bracelet quality given the price, but still looking forward to change it


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I've had mine a couple of months now and it's had a great amount of wrist time. The bracelet is perfectly fine. It's light, comfortable and looks great. Not a hair puller at all either.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> I've had mine a couple of months now and it's had a great amount of wrist time. The bracelet is perfectly fine. It's light, comfortable and looks great. Not a hair puller at all either.


Agreed. The bracelet is very serviceable and not at all uncomfortable. It's noticeably less jangly than say the Invicta 8926 stock bracelet.

It feels substantial to me, and hollow and links aside, doesn't feel any lower in quality than the Casio Edifice EF503.

I thought I would, but I feel no compulsion to replace it at this point. If a great option comes along from Strapcode or LIW, great. If not, it won't bother me much.


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

I think I could just about make a 1 watch collection out of a SRPE65 if they made a no-date version. Add a bracelet, a couple leather straps and a couple natos and I'd be good to go.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

mconlonx said:


> Just wondering for those out there who bought one of the models with stock bracelet -- how bad are they? I mean, OK, hollow ends, folded construction, pressed clasp, but in practice, do they do the job?
> 
> Thinking of things like the older, smaller Seiko 5 model stock bracelet hair-pullers with the wonky, staked adjustment pieces, or even worse, Vostok bracelets.
> 
> So OK, maybe they are a bit rattly with a few off-notes, visually, but when wearing them - tolerable comfort?


The bracelets are really, really good. Good brushed finishing, great articulation of links, 20mm-18mm taper at clasp, nice (shortened) diver style fold over clasp, and my favorite thing of all- nice HOLLOW end links! I much prefer hollow end links to solid, and they sit perfectly within the lugs to give just a very slight reveal where they meet the case. I've put my 55 through a regimen of different straps and bracelets and firmly believe this OEM oyster is the way to go if a bracelet is what you prefer.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

New strap
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Just want to thank those who chimed in regarding the stock bracelet. I don't see the ones on straps selling for cheaper, so it really comes down to preference... or bezel finish...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

It's not just about spec sheet when it comes to bracelet. I've had some brandless Chinese bracelets with solid links&end links that felt worse than your basic Seiko bracelet. I haven't had the chance to try the SRPE yet but I imagine the bracelet will be just fine, albeit basic. 

Not that Seiko shouldn't be offering better specs at ~$250 – they should.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

I removed the bracelet the moment I got the watch. It is now on a 20 mm Navy Blue Zulu strap. >>


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

These are all really good looking, nice and clean pieces Seikos been turning out. I have Seiko divers and am very pleased. I'd like to add a new Seiko 5 series but was wondering (dumb question?) if they have another varient model, similar to the SRPE with the winding stem at 3 (different automatic movement) instead of 4 ??

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

EvanB said:


> I think I could just about make a 1 watch collection out of a SRPE65 if they made a no-date version. Add a bracelet, a couple leather straps and a couple natos and I'd be good to go.


I could do it with my SRPE67, but unlike the majority of the WUS public, I like the day date.


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

GeoffNA said:


> I could do it with my SRPE67, but unlike the majority of the WUS public, I like the day date.


Oops. Yes, I was thinking of the black brushed version too, not the green.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

xj4sonx said:


> New strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, what's that strap?


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm a little late to the game but got mine yesterday. Could not possibly be happier with it. Wears more like 38mm than 40mm and the bracelet is perfectly fine by me.


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

I am late to the game as well. Got mine today and my initial impressions are positive. The bracelet is fine. Overall the watch is light on my 7.4 inch wrist and wears well. I really like the grey dial but it's hard to capture in photos. Maybe in the sunlight... I do wish the bracelet had a few more adjustment holes. Eulit Perlon to the rescue.

















Outside:








Don't mind me... Just another photo.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Was considering this exact mod, and stumbled across it on a google search. Sold for under $200! Congrats to the lucky winner!

Hoping Marc at LIW does a white chapter ring. It's otherwise pretty perfect.


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

Has anyone tried a Strapcode straight end-link bracelet yet? I’d like to know if the lug holes are far enough from the case to accommodate the endlink.

Recently I tried this with a SUR311 and the end-link was in contact with the case. I had to go to my back-up plan which worked nicely (a Barton canvas).


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC_Brown (Jul 21, 2019)

Just coming in to see if anyone knows of an after market bracelet option. I’m familiar with Uncle Seiko, but has anyone else got on this yet?


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

A little bit of color.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

steinercat said:


> A little bit of color.


I like the removal of color you did more!


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

Anybody knows where to find sapphire glass for this watch?


----------



## Vipar (Aug 5, 2020)

I just bought a 63 as my first mechanical watch, and I'm really enjoying it! I bought the 63 since I preferred the brushed bezel, but I really would like a bracelet for this watch. If any of you bought the versions that came on one, and have no desire to use the bracelet, would you be willing to part with it? Alternatively, if anyone has other Seikos they can try bracelets from to see if they fit, that would be useful info as well! Right now it seems like straight end links are the only option available.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Looks nice on a Fluco leather strap.


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

Vipar said:


> I just bought a 63 as my first mechanical watch, and I'm really enjoying it! I bought the 63 since I preferred the brushed bezel, but I really would like a bracelet for this watch. If any of you bought the versions that came on one, and have no desire to use the bracelet, would you be willing to part with it? Alternatively, if anyone has other Seikos they can try bracelets from to see if they fit, that would be useful info as well! Right now it seems like straight end links are the only option available.


With little work on the bracelet


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Dracer said:


> With little work on the bracelet


A little more info would surely help. Is that the bracelet from the SKX013?


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

Slant said:


> A little more info would surely help. Is that the bracelet from the SKX013?


No, third party bracelet from sweden








Jubileelänk silver / rostfritt stål 19mm 20mm 22mm - tidochting.se


Jubilee är en klassisk och tidlös länkdesign som sitter riktigt skönt på armen.Länken är av hög kvalitet med solida skruvade länkbitar. Ändbitarna är




tidochting.se




.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Dracer said:


> No, third party bracelet from sweden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting that it tapers to 17mm at buckle, most 20mm aftermarket jubilees and oysters I've seen taper to 16. Might have to give this a try.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I brought this one to work today to take photos so I could sell it. I've acquired too many watches lately and need to thin the herd.

...I couldn't do it.


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

Vipar said:


> I just bought a 63 as my first mechanical watch, and I'm really enjoying it! I bought the 63 since I preferred the brushed bezel, but I really would like a bracelet for this watch. If any of you bought the versions that came on one, and have no desire to use the bracelet, would you be willing to part with it? Alternatively, if anyone has other Seikos they can try bracelets from to see if they fit, that would be useful info as well! Right now it seems like straight end links are the only option available.


Check out Bruce Williams's review on Youtube; he has his on an Uncle Seiko bracelet...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Damn, they're looking better and more classic every time I see them. This watch was made for leather. 
Beautiful watches, gents!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Was considering this exact mod, and stumbled across it on a google search. Sold for under $200! Congrats to the lucky winner!
> 
> Hoping Marc at LIW does a white chapter ring. It's otherwise pretty perfect.


That's a great mod! I actually kinda like the "tuxedo" look with the black chapter ring. The red text on the dial with the red dot on the MM second hand really does it for me...

If there's one thing I hope Marc does, it's a blue bezel, like on that LE release SRPE.


----------



## jvaudreuil (Feb 11, 2020)

My new SRPE53 arrived yesterday! The blue is a little darker than I expected, I love the way light catches the chapter ring and indices, the whole package has grown on me after wearing it the last 2 days. I definitely like the polished bezel with the brushed surfaces. Really makes me glad I went for this version. The bracelet is good enough for now.

No idea how to take good pictures of a watch, here's the best I could do.


----------



## icolater (Aug 21, 2020)

just added the srpe to my collection. The polished bezel version is so nice!! Got the nato step version as well but the brushed bezel is not to my liking. Lost my skx013 For over two weeks and found it yesterday. I literally nearly cried with joy.


----------



## icolater (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Did anyone manage to grab a SBSA061?










I see there was one for sale here in F29, and of course they are now showing up with ludicrous pricing on the 'bay...


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Love this line, but wouldn't pay premium for this one. The blue bezel looks like an afterthought and the stamped Japan Limited across the case back looks terrible.

I still want the green dial one though.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

icolater said:


> View attachment 15408856
> View attachment 15408856
> 
> 
> just added the srpe to my collection. The polished bezel version is so nice!! Got the nato step version as well but the brushed bezel is not to my liking. Lost my skx013 For over two weeks and found it yesterday. I literally nearly cried with joy.


Your srpe is keeping very good company. Nice collection!


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Did anyone manage to grab a SBSA061?
> 
> View attachment 15408964
> 
> ...


I did get one recently. Got it from a member here, so I paid a slightly less ludicrous price than what you're seeing on the auction site. I was willing to do that because of how much I love the SRPE53 that I wore for 3-4 weeks straight until this one arrived. That pretty much eliminated any possibility of buyer's remorse.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

GeoffNA said:


> Love this line, but wouldn't pay premium for this one. The blue bezel looks like an afterthought and the stamped Japan Limited across the case back looks terrible.
> 
> I still want the green dial one though.


See, I disagree - I think the blue bezel really makes the watch. But I'm not interested in paying a premium. Hopefully, at some point, someone makes a blue aftermarket bezel for it. Or at least spare steel bezels - probably I could get what I'm after by heat-bluing it...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

DMcMaine said:


> I did get one recently. Got it from a member here, so I paid a slightly less ludicrous price than what you're seeing on the auction site. I was willing to do that because of how much I love the SRPE53 that I wore for 3-4 weeks straight until this one arrived. That pretty eliminated any possibility of buyer's remorse.


Damn, I saw that one for sale here, but too late... so you grabbed it? Good for you, man, enjoy it! Hey, you from/live in Maine? I currently live in South Berwick.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Damn, I saw that one for sale here, but too late... so you grabbed it? Good for you, man, enjoy it! Hey, you from/live in Maine? I currently live in South Berwick.


Yep, I did manage to snag it and I'm loving it. I'll post a side by side photo a little later today.

Used to live in Portland but moved to Charlotte 6+ years ago. Headed back there next week for a visit, though. Can't wait!


----------



## icolater (Aug 21, 2020)

DMcMaine said:


> Your srpe is keeping very good company. Nice collection!


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Photo, as promised. I should probably cross post this to any addiction/I-Might-Have-A-Problem threads 😀


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

DMcMaine said:


> Photo, as promised. I should probably cross post this to any addiction/I-Might-Have-A-Problem threads
> View attachment 15409885


Hold up, what am I looking at here? Is there a smaller version of the SRPE? It is that just camera angle?


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

On a US Waffle. Gives it a vintage vibe.

Amazed at the value of these little buggers and I think Seiko hit it on the design. Also, I know it's luck, but the 4r36 is keeping a reliable +2 secs a day. I even tested it at night in diff positions and didn't wander much. That's better than all of the 6R15s I've owned (5, I think). Happy Friday!


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

@RotorRonin

camera angle









Seiko 5 Sports Japan Collection 2020 Limited Edition SBSA061 | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Seiko 5 Sports Japan Collection 2020 Limited Edition SBSA061. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

DMcMaine said:


> Photo, as promised. I should probably cross post this to any addiction/I-Might-Have-A-Problem threads 😀
> View attachment 15409885


A bottle of blue nail polish might have been cheaper.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Hold up, what am I looking at here? Is there a smaller version of the SRPE? It is that just camera angle?


Yeah, just a bad angle - I should have mentioned that because I noticed it, too. I'll take another one today with them side by side, off wrist for a better comparison. But yeah, they're the same.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

fillerbunny said:


> A bottle of blue nail polish might have been cheaper.


Ha! For sure, but then the bottle of green nail polish for the seconds hand would have blown the budget


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Here's a better side by side photo:


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanky1218 (Mar 22, 2013)

Does anybody know if the jubilee bracelet from the SKX013 with part number 44G2JZ would fit on the dresSKX case? Maybe even a picture ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Mine just arrived. Now to decide what colour strap to pair it with...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Cosmodromedary said:


> Mine just arrived. Now to decide what colour strap to pair it with...
> View attachment 15432280
> View attachment 15432281
> View attachment 15432282


Nice! I think the first one looks best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I also like the first one. But think strap 2 & 3 would be nicer in summery days


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

Got mine a few days ago. Really like how compact it is. Swapped the bracelet out for a nato...


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Cool to see so many people picking up these great watches. And I really like seeing all of the other color/strap options in these photos. Almost enough to make me consider something other than blue .

I think I'm over a month in now and have not taken it off yet. Love this watch!

I'd really like to see a lume shot of the blacked-out SRPE69K1. Have any of you picked up that one?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

DMcMaine said:


> I'd really like to see a lume shot of the blacked-out SRPE69K1. Have any of you picked up that one?


Don't have one but considering exp with similar I can't imagine the lume even reaching a level that could be described as 'ok'.

It's like looking for raisins in your corn flakes.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

So just to confirm: the models that come on a nylon strap have the brushed bezel; the models on a bracelet are polished, correct?


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

A recent addition to my blue dial party. It will be tough for the Boldr to get any wrist time with these two but I'll see what I can do now that I took it off the nato and put it on a two piece strap.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

And a lume shot...


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Bob1035 said:


> So just to confirm: the models that come on a nylon strap have the brushed bezel; the models on a bracelet are polished, correct?


Yes, I believe that is correct, but I have not seen one in person to confirm. The photos on the Seiko website do appear that way, though it is not specifically listed in the description of either version for any of the colors:








Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com












Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Seen some on Amazon for ~£200. Not too shabby. 

I still can't justify it given the specs. I would have to see it in the flesh and love it to pull the trigger.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Seen some on Amazon for ~£200. Not too shabby.
> 
> I still can't justify it given the specs. I would have to see it in the flesh and love it to pull the trigger.


I totally understand. I assume it is the crystal that is causing the biggest part of the hesitation?
I got mine on a popular auction site for $195 and have absolutely fallen for it. Have barely worn anything else since it arrived a little over a month ago. If you get one for a good price you wouldn't lose much, if anything, if you don't decide to keep it. I'd say it's worth the risk, unless there's someone local to you that has one you can take a look at.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

My preference would be a screw down crown, but other than that, this is pretty much an ideal daily in my opinion. I know Seiko doesn't really do no-dates, which is a shame (to me).

All that being said, I think this is a great piece and I will probably be picking one up soon.


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Bob1035 said:


> So just to confirm: the models that come on a nylon strap have the brushed bezel; the models on a bracelet are polished, correct?


Spot on. That includes variations like the black-out one as well (nylon, therefore brushed).

The bezels aren't just a single finish though. The bracelet ones with polished bezel have a brushed chamfer around the edge of the bezel, and the nylon ones with brushed finish have a polished chamfer around the edge of the bezel. The finishing is actually quite complex on these watches, and perfectly executed.


----------



## tylerad1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh man, I gotta get my hands on one of the black dials on bracelet. Perfect size


----------



## Jambo50 (May 28, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> These are fantastic!


Is this the gilt version?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jambo50 said:


> Is this the gilt version?


Yup


----------



## icolater (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## denormalize (Jun 3, 2019)

icolater said:


> View attachment 15447740


Love that strap! Who makes it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## icolater (Aug 21, 2020)

denormalize said:


> Love that strap! Who makes it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


lunarwatchstraps on eBay


----------



## icolater (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## icolater (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## icolater (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

icolater said:


> View attachment 15449038


Are all of your photos of the same strap? I'm not typically a single pass nato fan but this one appears to drape really nicely and not stick out from the lugs. And like the dial, it changes color nicely in different light. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't if it's inappropriate to post this here but for anyone in the US and looking for a good deal on a SRPE53, I just got an offer of $185 on an item I was following on an auction site. Item: 164386825194 Seller: riveredgejewelers.
I thought their list price of $206, shipped, was good so this was an unexpected discount and a bit less than I paid for mine. It looks like they have a number of the color options at that price as well.


----------



## icolater (Aug 21, 2020)

icolater said:


> View attachment 15449038


Yes sir. Love this strap! so comfy. Love this watch! prefer this over my BB36!!!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Damn these look good in these photos! I may just have to pick one of these up for my dad for his 66th this fall. His 40 year old Seiko Quartz finally kicked the bucket and I don't think a diver would be his speed but this may just fit the bill! Good legibility for aging eyes, push/pull crown for easy adjusting and a more modern style without straying too far beyond his comfort zone.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

amngwlvs said:


> Damn these look good in these photos! I may just have to pick one of these up for my dad for his 66th this fall. His 40 year old Seiko Quartz finally kicked the bucket and I don't think a diver would be his speed but this may just fit the bill! Good legibility for aging eyes, push/pull crown for easy adjusting and a more modern style without straying too far beyond his comfort zone.


And even though it's not a diver he could take it in the water if desired.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> Damn these look good in these photos!


They look even better on the wrist.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> And even though it's not a diver he could take it in the water if desired.


For sure! The 100m WR is certainly adequate for the handful of swims he takes at the cottage in the summer. Seems like it would be a very versatile GADA type watch, which is all he would want.


----------



## icolater (Aug 21, 2020)

I love this watch so much. The design is beautiful. But the mineral glass and hollow end link/link bracelet with stamped clasp is the only disappointment. Sure you can upgrade but I don’t like doing that. I like to keep my watches “stock”.
If only Seiko would make a prospecs “version” with 38 or 39 mm case, same lug to lug, screw down crown, sapphire crystal,
Decent bracket and maybe a different chapter ring arrangement like the new spb (62mas). That IMO would be the best watch ever made !! ( I’m an skx fanboy 😁).


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

gshock626 said:


>


Killer!


----------



## icolater (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## vee1rotate (Jun 17, 2019)

Just picked up this SRPE51. Wow. Loving this just a few days in but expect to wear this new acquisition a lot.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Great everyday beater.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Nice touch with that seconds hand!


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Bob1035 said:


> Nice touch with that seconds hand!


That's actually my biggest complaint. The lume on the seconds hand is the opposite of the actual seconds.

Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## J_Aquino (Mar 29, 2019)

Anyone tried fitting SKX013 bracelets on these? Saw a pic on instagram, thought it looked great. Would look killer on a Z199.


----------



## Jambo50 (May 28, 2020)

geckobros said:


> I am late to the game as well. Got mine today and my initial impressions are positive. The bracelet is fine. Overall the watch is light on my 7.4 inch wrist and wears well. I really like the grey dial but it's hard to capture in photos. Maybe in the sunlight... I do wish the bracelet had a few more adjustment holes. Eulit Perlon to the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask what is the leather strap? Looks very good!


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Jambo50 said:


> May I ask what is the leather strap? Looks very good!


Thanks and sure thing. It's a Barton Quick Release Top Grain. The color is espresso and I got it off of Amazon.


----------



## dan_exp (Sep 26, 2020)

steinercat said:


> Great everyday beater.


The date/day wheel in black with Kanji characters blended so well with the dial, looks fantastic, well done.


----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

Anyone have a 6139 Pogue that they can take pictures with so I can see the size difference? I don't want to be wearing my blue pogue everyday, so I'm thinking of picking one of these up to wear daily instead.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Change of strap >>


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

On some Seiko horween 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icolater (Aug 21, 2020)

Hey Guys! Anyone what to sell their srpe braclet?? Damaged mine and need a replacement. Thanks a mill!!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Back on the wrist after an almost 3 month hiatus while I was bonding with the Willard X.

It's great all over again!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Back on the wrist after an almost 3 month hiatus while I was bonding with the Willard X.
> 
> It's great all over again!
> 
> ...





rcorreale said:


> Back on the wrist after an almost 3 month hiatus while I was bonding with the Willard X.
> 
> It's great all over again!
> 
> ...


Great choice of props! I'll get some very strange looks from my wife but I might do the same and post them this week


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> Back on the wrist after an almost 3 month hiatus while I was bonding with the Willard X.
> 
> It's great all over again!
> 
> ...


They're sneaky that way.


----------



## Il Faraone (Apr 11, 2018)

Does anyone know if there is an aftermarked signed crown for this? Loving mine but it deserves a signed crown.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I think it’s still too new. LIW was supposedly going to begin rolling out custom parts. 

Personally, I’d love an oyster bracelet, a white SARB-style chapter ring, and a signed crown.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Nicely done!


----------



## malimedved3 (Sep 5, 2020)

Joining the club...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

malimedved3 said:


> Joining the club...
> 
> View attachment 15500770


Looks great!


----------



## J_Aquino (Mar 29, 2019)

steinercat said:


> Nicely done!


Posted a pic like this 2 weeks ago and now Uncle Seiko carries it, how timely!


----------



## malimedved3 (Sep 5, 2020)

_Edited_


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys.

I have a 61 inbound but wanted to replace the nato with a leather strap and re-use the Seiko signed buckle. Can someone please tell me the width of it (I’m guessing 18mm).

Cheers,

J.


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

Does anyone have a good place for getting the SRPE61 in Europe? It seems that it isn't available over here.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Straight Banana said:


> Does anyone have a good place for getting the SRPE61 in Europe? It seems that it isn't available over here.


I see a seller on eBay called "2nd-outlet" that is located in Switzerland and shows 3 in stock.


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

DMcMaine said:


> I see a seller on eBay called "2nd-outlet" that is located in Switzerland and shows 3 in stock.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

orrelljet said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I have a 61 inbound but wanted to replace the nato with a leather strap and re-use the Seiko signed buckle. Can someone please tell me the width of it (I'm guessing 18mm).
> 
> ...


20 mm


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

A little vintage fall flavor.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

If you're looking for a really great deal on these, this is the best I've seen by far. Not every model is available but it's a decent mix, and at US$139-159 it's probably worth the usual Massdrop (drop.com) shipping delay. There is 1 of the 42mm models in the mix, too - that's the one that shows up in the image below for $199.

UPDATE: Well, I was a little slow in seeing this so it looks like only a few models are left, and the prices are not as low as I thought. Or I'm missing something, not sure. Still not a bad deal but wanted to post an update in case someone thinks I'm seeing things and giving bad advice...


----------



## Gooner123 (Nov 23, 2015)

Have my 67 on the way!

Those of you who've had their SRPEs for a while, what are your best strap pairings? (Let's see pics too!)


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Gooner123 said:


> Have my 67 on the way!
> 
> Those of you who've had their SRPEs for a while, what are your best strap pairings? (Let's see pics too!)


Some great strap pairings are pictured in this thread. Scroll back to see them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

All roads lead back to Seiko.

I've looked high and low to find a companion for my sarb033. I'm really loving some of the designs in the microbrand space. I've considered Nodus, enthusiast darling Halios and their long legged Universa, searched for long lost Hamtun and Hemmels... I've looked hard at Swatch Group pieces from Tissot, Hamilton and Certina...

I ended up buying a beautiful Lorier Falcon 2 with a white dial. Unfortunately none of the things I loved about it in pictures really translated once I had it in the metal. No fault of the watch. Like I said, it is a beautiful piece, but my sarb033 blew it out of the water as a presence on the wrist. The Falcon was never going to take away enough wrist time from the sarb to justify my keeping it, so back in the box it went, waiting for me to get around to selling it.

Jump forward to yesterday and I see the two-tone srpe at a department store along with a champagne dial Cocktail Time with a power reserve. Both look as sharp in the metal as they do in pictures. I try on the srpe and know right away it's just the kind of watch I have been looking for. My interest in the micros and the vaunted Swiss contingent is fading as I see the road is bringing me back to Seiko, which I've always loved in the first place. They just know how to put a watch on a man's wrist. So, I'm going to hunt down a 57 (and save a few bucks while I'm at it). Same with the Cocktail Time once I find a good deal on one. No more denying my ❤ for Seiko.


----------



## Gooner123 (Nov 23, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> Some great strap pairings are pictured in this thread. Scroll back to see them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yes, you're right! Some lookers on here already. Will post mine when I receive - thinking of putting it on a grey rubber strap for some beach time

But also... NEED. MORE. PICTURES!


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Gooner123 said:


> Have my 67 on the way!
> 
> Those of you who've had their SRPEs for a while, what are your best strap pairings? (Let's see pics too!)


I think it looks good on thicker, vintage straps. Dark brown or camel/tan would be my choices.


----------



## foureight84 (Oct 6, 2016)

It's a really nice watch. I got to enjoy it for all of 5 minutes and then the spring in one of the lug bars lost tension while I was swapping the bracelet for a nato . I don't have any compatible lugs on hand. I also bought it from Electronic Express. The package was fine but the watch box was severely damaged. Luckily the watch was not scratched.

It's a "Made in Japan" dial as well with an English and Spanish day wheel.


----------



## foureight84 (Oct 6, 2016)

foureight84 said:


> It's a really nice watch. I got to enjoy it for all of 5 minutes and then the spring in one of the lug bars lost tension while I was swapping the bracelet for a nato . I don't have any compatible lugs on hand. I also bought it from Electronic Express. The package was fine but the watch box was severely damaged. Luckily the watch was not scratched.
> 
> It's a "Made in Japan" dial as well with an English and Spanish day wheel.


Ah luckily the spring bar for the micro-adjustment fits. Here it is on a nice nato . Love that sunburst grey dial.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gooner123 (Nov 23, 2015)

Gooner123 said:


> yes, you're right! Some lookers on here already. Will post mine when I receive - thinking of putting it on a grey rubber strap for some beach time
> 
> But also... NEED. MORE. PICTURES!












My new SRPE67 on a grey rubber zuludiver strap! ~6.5 to 6.7 inch wrist


----------



## Gooner123 (Nov 23, 2015)

Question for those with the OEM bracelet: should I try to source one or should I go with an uncle seiko bracelet? Thanks!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Gooner123 said:


> Question for those with the OEM bracelet: should I try to source one or should I go with an uncle seiko bracelet? Thanks!


I like the OEM bracelet very much. I'm sure it's not built as well as the US but looking at it on the wrist you can't tell that. It's very comfortable as well. Which one you should get is up to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rime_floe (Aug 2, 2015)

Is anyone aware of any other 3rd party bracelets made for or fitting this watch? I know Long Island Watch was supposed to be working with Strapcode on some, but that seems to either be delayed or to have fizzled out.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

rime_floe said:


> Is anyone aware of any other 3rd party bracelets made for or fitting this watch? I know Long Island Watch was supposed to be working with Strapcode on some, but that seems to either be delayed or to have fizzled out.


Uncle Seiko has an option Check here


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Longislandwatches just came out with a jubilee bracelet with solid endlinks


__
http://instagr.am/p/CG-pHbIr57Y/









Islander Brushed and Polished Stainless Steel Bracelet for Seiko 5 watches SRPE51, 53, 55, 57, 61,63, 67 watches. #BRAC-10 (20mm)


Islander BRAC-10 Brushed and Polished Stainless Steel Bracelet for Seiko 5 watches SRPE51, 53, 55, 57, 61,63, 67 watches. Curved ends. 20mm lug width. Milled Scissor Deployant clasp.



www.longislandwatch.com













Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JogaUnited (Nov 1, 2020)

steinercat said:


> I think it looks good on thicker, vintage straps. Dark brown or camel/tan would be my choices.


Nice job changing the day date wheel. Looks so much nicer in my opinion. How did you do it?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

While I wait for mine (still) I was wondering if anyone had tried a bracelet for the SKX013 on their SRPE. The 013 is smaller, at 37mm vs 40mm, but the lug width is correct. I’d love to get a bracelet for mine when it finally turns up but I think an (super) oyster would look much better than the jubilee.

Strapcode, where are you?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone want to trade their 055 or 067 (black) for my 053 (blue)?


----------



## JesseG (Nov 7, 2019)

Are the SRPE and SRPD cases the same? I recently picked up a SRPD51 and I’m looking at new bracelet options. A Strapcode option would be nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

gshock626 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great on that strap. Is this the gilt version? Also, what strap is that?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Bloom said:


> Looks great on that strap. Is this the gilt version? Also, what strap is that?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Thanks! Yes it's the gilt version on a Bark strap from Heuerville.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! Yes it's the gilt version on a Bark strap from Heuerville.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks!! Looks great.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Monomachos (Oct 29, 2020)

JesseG said:


> Are the SRPE and SRPD cases the same? I recently picked up a SRPD51 and I'm looking at new bracelet options. A Strapcode option would be nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Considering that the case size is different, 40 mm vs 42 I think they're not the same. Could be that their bracelets could be interchangeable though.


----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

Monomachos said:


> Considering that the case size is different, 40 mm vs 42 I think they're not the same. Could be that their bracelets could be interchangeable though.


SRPD models have 22mm lugs (vs 20mm) so not interchangeable, unfortunately.


----------



## JesseG (Nov 7, 2019)

orrelljet said:


> SRPD models have 22mm lugs (vs 20mm) so not interchangeable, unfortunately.


That's a bummer, I was just looking on the Strapcode site. They have several options for the 22mm SRPD case, more than I thought! 
After reading through this thread I want to get an SRPE also. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

With an aligator grain strap.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## Il Faraone (Apr 11, 2018)

Just got an email from Seikocrowns. They will soon offer signed crowns for these.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Just installed the recently available Jubilee bracelet from Island watch. Looks nice to me!


----------



## The Wilmo (Nov 7, 2020)

The weight wasn't listed on Long Island Watch for the new jubilee bracelet so I thought I'd post it here. The stock bracelet and the Long Island Watch jubilee both showing 74g on my scale


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

The Wilmo said:


> The weight wasn't listed on Long Island Watch for the new jubilee bracelet so I thought I'd post it here. The stock bracelet and the Long Island Watch jubilee both showing 74g on my scale
> View attachment 15536511
> View attachment 15536512


Thanks for the info.

Any order their Oyster bracelet?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Why am I just now finding out about this?!?!

Ordered.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Why am I just now finding out about this?!?!
> 
> Ordered.


That's the one right there!


----------



## MasterBetty61 (Nov 15, 2020)

Do you guys have any idea if the smooth bezel is replaceable?  I put a deep scratch in mine


----------



## cihag (Nov 15, 2020)

Hey guys, I‘m new here... Thanks for all those nice wrist shots with the different watch and strap combinations...

I want to get a blue dial SRPE and put it on a dark brown leather strap...

Only question: Would you go with a polished bezel (SEPE53) or brushed bezel (SRPE63)?

Such minuscule decisions are always the hardest for me... 😅

Thanks!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Annoyingly, I would say the polished bezel for a strap, brushed bezel for the bracelet. 

Which is not how they sell them


----------



## cihag (Nov 15, 2020)

Haha, thank you... 

I have to say, i have ordered them both and have put both on the leather strap... I would definitely go with brushed bezel on the leather strap!

But it seems like I am returning both... For a 40mm watch it wears a little bit too small for my tasting and I will look for something else I guess...


----------



## cgg123321 (Nov 17, 2020)

Here's my SRPE65 brushed bezel on a Brown strap. Got a great deal for the Made in Japan variant but may return it or trade for a blue or gray dial if someone is interested.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! Yes it's the gilt version on a Bark strap from Heuerville.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What's the deal with Heuerville Straps? Based on your picture of the bark strap I sent him an email over a week ago about ordering one, haven't heard anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgg123321 (Nov 17, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> What's the deal with Heuerville Straps? Based on your picture of the bark strap I sent him an email over a week ago about ordering one, haven't heard anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey I'm not sure who that is, but the one in my photo is just a cheap $8 Aliexpress strap. I'm quite happy with it actually!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> What's the deal with Heuerville Straps? Based on your picture of the bark strap I sent him an email over a week ago about ordering one, haven't heard anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Took him 1 day to respond to my initial order request. I requested an update to my order which took him 5 days to respond. I'd probably email him in a few more days if he doesn't respond by then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

gshock626 said:


> Took him 1 day to respond to my initial order request. I requested an update to my order which took him 5 days to respond. I'd probably email him in a few more days if he doesn't respond by then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, I just emailed him again yesterday, no response yet as of this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Received the LIW SRPE bracelet this weekend.

Solid end-links! Yay!

It's also comfortable. It's thinner and slimmer than the stock bracelet. It also has three micro adjustments on the clasp, so you can get a better fit than with the stock clasp.

The slimmer look also classes it up a bit. If you're looking to emphasize the "dress" part of the dressKX, the LIW bracelet is great for that.

A few drawbacks:
The end links, while solid, have poor definition around the "center link." This seems to be common on aftermarket bracelets, but was a bit disappointing nonetheless.

It also doesn't quite match the shape of the lugs. The lugs are bit boxier than the end link's low profile, so the lugs protrude over the long flat top of the end link, and the end link's point ends up protruding past the top of the lug.

Neither complaint is major, and it remains a great (and for the moment, only!) choice for an affordable aftermarket bracelet.

IMHO, it's still well with it.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just got my SRPE55K from Drop. This is actually my second one that I will give a fair chance. I bought one back in June and returned it before even trying it out. So far I'm happy with this.


----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

Come on Seiko, it's time to launch a military dial on this watch.


----------



## justin33 (Oct 19, 2020)

I have the divers style but still I want this beautiful variation .. love the blue dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

I've been thinking about pushing the button on one of these but owning a bunch of the 7S26 5's makes me wary of the larger size. Lug to lug is only 44mm but a 40mm width is possibly too much.

Has anyone with a smaller wrist got one and care to post a pic please? Mine is about 6.25".

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Too Weeb (Nov 23, 2020)

fyioska said:


> I've been thinking about pushing the button on one of these but owning a bunch of the 7S26 5's makes me wary of the larger size. Lug to lug is only 44mm but a 40mm width is possibly too much.
> 
> Has anyone with a smaller wrist got one and care to post a pic please? Mine is about 6.25".
> 
> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


Here you go. Haven't measured my wrists but I believe they are at least 6'' or smaller. Haven't really had issues with 40mm+ watches unless the lug to lug is over 47mm. Mini turtle and 5kx wear fine on me imo.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

fyioska said:


> I've been thinking about pushing the button on one of these but owning a bunch of the 7S26 5's makes me wary of the larger size. Lug to lug is only 44mm but a 40mm width is possibly too much.
> 
> Has anyone with a smaller wrist got one and care to post a pic please? Mine is about 6.25".
> 
> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


Hope this gives you some perspective. Unsized bracelet on 6.25" wrist.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks all, it doesn't look oversized so may get one soon!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Macy's black Friday sale has these at $176, I believe. I don't think I can pass that up.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

one onety-one said:


> Macy's black Friday sale has these at $176, I believe. I don't think I can pass that up.


That's a great deal! Paid $275 for mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Just chillin with the 55 today.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

one onety-one said:


> Macy's black Friday sale has these at $176, I believe. I don't think I can pass that up.


eBay has a number at $159 right now. No guarantees, but the one I got from electronicsexpress a few months ago was a "Made in Japan" dial version.









Seiko 5 Sports Men's 2020 Automatic Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Seiko 5 Sports Men's 2020 Automatic Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Seiko 5 Sports Men's Water-Resistant 100M Automatic Watch - Black | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Seiko 5 Sports Men's Water-Resistant 100M Automatic Watch - Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Wow, I wonder how they can let these go so cheap. Do they come with a Seiko warranty?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I bought one from the electronicexpress and it is indeed made in japan version. 
I got it off their website rather than ebay to save on tax.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Received the LIW SRPE bracelet this weekend.
> 
> Solid end-links! Yay!
> 
> ...


After a few days on the wrist, I'm loving this bracelet more and more.

I'm not sure how to define it, it's just more comfortable, less bulky, and... cleaner.

Definitely recommended!


----------



## Nickwwe (Sep 18, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I bought one from the electronicexpress and it is indeed made in japan version.
> I got it off their website rather than ebay to save on tax.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nickwwe (Sep 18, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I bought one from the electronicexpress and it is indeed made in japan version.
> I got it off their website rather than ebay to save on tax.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. I just ordered mine at a great black Friday price. Can't wait to get it. How was the shipping process and did it meet all of your expectations based on he hype in this discussion threads? Originally I was gonna by a Laco flieger (quartz version) but saw this blue beauty and remind me of the SARB I've always wanted and couldn't afford.


----------



## Nickwwe (Sep 18, 2015)

Also, you mentioned it's the japan version, what's the difference?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

You know I actually prefer the lighter blue SRPE3 from their promotional images than the irl sunburst dark blue. Wish it looked more like this


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

john_marston said:


> You know I actually prefer the lighter blue SRPE3 from their promotional images than the irl sunburst dark blue. Wish it looked more like this


Ditto. 100%. Also would have preferred if it were matte and not sunburst.

Taking steps in that direction tomorrow.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Nickwwe said:


> Hi. I just ordered mine at a great black Friday price. Can't wait to get it. How was the shipping process and did it meet all of your expectations based on he hype in this discussion threads? Originally I was gonna by a Laco flieger (quartz version) but saw this blue beauty and remind me of the SARB I've always wanted and couldn't afford.


They shipped right away and it arrived in 2 days.
I have not looked into this model much to be honest, found this tread after I got it. Its a great watch. Money is definitely saved on the bracelet but its all good. Got this one as a gift but I may be getting a grey dial one for myself. No idea whats the difference between the made in japan version and the other, prolly nothing, just the text on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrslothbeast (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone know if replacement bezels are available? I have the srpe57 with the smooth bezel but would like to replace with the brushed bezel. Also, how do you remove these bezels and install again?
If anyone would be interested in trading a brushed bezel for my polished let me know.


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

MasterBetty61 said:


> Do you guys have any idea if the smooth bezel is replaceable?  I put a deep scratch in mine


LIW was talking about fluted bezels. If they release it, would definitely pull the trigger on a blue 53 and mod it.

It would make an awesome DJ homage to a certain degree. Too bad you can't get their sapphire crystal with a cyclops.


----------



## Nickwwe (Sep 18, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> They shipped right away and it arrived in 2 days.
> I have not looked into this model much to be honest, found this tread after I got it. Its a great watch. Money is definitely saved on the bracelet but its all good. Got this one as a gift but I may be getting a grey dial one for myself. No idea whats the difference between the made in japan version and the other, prolly nothing, just the text on the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the heads up. I'll order ahead of the delivery a nice vintage leather strap just in case. Also, I'm thinking the the japan version it's the sunburst one and the other it's the mate blue but will see.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

john_marston said:


> You know I actually prefer the lighter blue SRPE3 from their promotional images than the irl sunburst dark blue. Wish it looked more like this


It's like the blue Alpinist. Press photos looked so good with like the matte finish and then the real photos came out and all my dreams were crushed ... Ok that's a bit of an overreaction, but you get what I mean










Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I bought one from the electronicexpress and it is indeed made in japan version.
> I got it off their website rather than ebay to save on tax.
> 
> 
> ...


Good call. This is what I did before falling asleep last night. SRPE57 on the way. Thanks go out to you folks posting the good deals - and this feels like a classic Seiko good deal. The House is still king.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Nickwwe said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll order ahead of the delivery a nice vintage leather strap just in case. Also, I'm thinking the the japan version it's the sunburst one and the other it's the mate blue but will see.


They're exactly the same - the blue dial is sunburst on both the Japan version and the other.

It's just Seiko's notoriously inaccurate stock photos. They're always terrible, in odd ways.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

SPRE55K on Bond NATO. For seiko Saturday. I see from this thread all the US market SPRE's get the "made in Japan" along the bottom. I'm Australian, so I imagine mine would be an Asian market item and we don't get that. No biggy, just interesting to note between US vs Asia markets. I could buy from US market but costs more and warranty doesn't apply, so not worth it.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 15570031
> 
> SPRE55K on Bond NATO. For seiko Saturday. I see from this thread all the US market SPRE's get the "made in Japan" along the bottom. I'm Australian, so I imagine mine would be an Asian market item and we don't get that. No biggy, just interesting to note between US vs Asia markets. I could buy from US market but costs more and warranty doesn't apply, so not worth it.


I doubt if it means anything one way or the other.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

RynoRex82 said:


> I see from this thread all the US market SPRE's get the "made in Japan" along the bottom.


I'm in the US and bought from a US retailer. My 55K does not have "Made in Japan' on the bottom. 
After owning Casio, Citizen, and Seiko watches sub $500, the "Made in Japan" is of little importance to me.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

K42 said:


> I'm in the US and bought from a US retailer. My 55K does not have "Made in Japan' on the bottom.
> After owning Casio, Citizen, and Seiko watches sub $500, the "Made in Japan" is of little importance to me.


Oh, well there ya go. I wonder why some are Japan made and others are not. I assumed it was a sales market thing.


----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

Finally tried one of these today, and.... too small for my taste (18cm wrist) 

But the blue one sure looked and felt good. If i liked smaller watches, they're really are one of the bests entry level watches out there.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Tltuae said:


> Finally tried one of these today, and.... too small for my taste (18cm wrist)
> 
> But the blue one sure looked and felt good. If i liked smaller watches, they're really are one of the bests entry level watches out there.


Do you normally wear 42mm+ size watches? If so, understandable.


----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

Yep, usually 42mm is my sweet spot.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Yep fair. I'm at 17cm, so I can get away with 40mm. My snk807 is 38 but wears like a 40, so just ok. But I love it regardless so it stays in rotation.


----------



## Nickwwe (Sep 18, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> They're exactly the same - the blue dial is sunburst on both the Japan version and the other.
> 
> It's just Seiko's notoriously inaccurate stock photos. They're always terrible, in odd ways.


Yeah that's too bad, Mine it's arriving on Tuesday (hopefully) and just order from StrapsCo a tan suede leather vintage strap to tone it down the shine.


----------



## icolater (Aug 21, 2020)

This watch is beautiful!! Going to get the new baby alpinist. Along with my skx013. I’m getting a nice little seiko collection together.


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

I think i'm gonna go for an SRPE061 for the brushed besel but it only comes on a nato style strap. Anyone know if the bracelet can be bought seperately somewhere?
Thanks


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Jake31 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I think i'm gonna go for an SRPE061 for the brushed besel but it only comes on a nato style strap. Anyone know if the bracelet can be bought seperately somewhere?
> Thanks


I think youre better off buying an aftermarket one from Uncle Seiko or Long Island Watch. The stock bracelet is nothing to write home about.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Jake31 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I think i'm gonna go for an SRPE061 for the brushed besel but it only comes on a nato style strap. Anyone know if the bracelet can be bought seperately somewhere?
> Thanks


I have a stock one I'd be willing to sell if you're interested.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

After reading so many comments on the internet about how Seikos are no longer the value they once were, I guess it came, a little, as a pleasant shock to receive such a nice watch for only $160 (Black Friday deal). I'm as stoked over this watch as I am for the new Oris Pointer Date I picked up last week, at a considerably higher cost.









And I had a leather strap laying around which I think pairs nicely.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Hmmm... could I become a two-watch guy?!










...haha, definitely no. But still, these cover _almost_ all the bases!

My SARB035 and the SRPE53 _would_ cover all of the bases, but one is off for regulating, and the other is getting a makeover.

Still pretty dang impressed with these SRPEs. If anyone still hasn't pulled the trigger: get the version on the NATOs with the brushed bezel, and add the Long Island Watch oyster bracelet.

I'm going to need to figure out how to brush my SRPE53's bezel!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Kinda sorta thinking about adding the gilt dial one also


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> Kinda sorta thinking about adding the gilt dial one also


Gilt and anthracite would be nice companion pieces. If I didn't have a sarb033, I would be considering the anthracite. Actually, I am considering the anthracite. Does it come with a brushed bezel top?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Kinda sorta thinking about adding the gilt dial one also


This is a very persuasive photo!

Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

one onety-one said:


> Gilt and anthracite would be nice companion pieces. If I didn't have a sarb033, I would be considering the anthracite. Actually, I am considering the anthracite. Does it come with a brushed bezel top?


The version on the nato strap does. The version on the bracelet has the polished bezel.

I have a SARB033 and still bought the SRPE55.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

one onety-one said:


> Gilt and anthracite would be nice companion pieces. If I didn't have a sarb033, I would be considering the anthracite. Actually, I am considering the anthracite. Does it come with a brushed bezel top?


the SRPE 51 is polished
SRPE61 is brushed


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ohhenry1 said:


> This is a very persuasive photo!
> 
> Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


Thank you! Its a very nice watch that has a classic elegance to it. It really fixes most of my complaints about the SKX. Very wearable size on the SRPE. I do want a nice oyster bracelet for it though. I'm not fond of the one the LIW has released. Looks poorly finished in pics. Hopefully strapcode will release something soon.

I'd also love to see a top hat sapphire crystal created for this one.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

look what strapcode dropped









Search: 4 results found for "New Seiko 5 40mm*"


Search: 4 results found for "New Seiko 5 40mm*" - Strapcode




www.strapcode.com


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> look what strapcode dropped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to be good prices on those as well. Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## Andy79 (Jun 26, 2019)

So after lusting after this watch since it was released I finally pulled the trigger as prices are starting to drop. I paid £190 and used the money I saved from paying full retail on some new straps from WatchGecko, who were also having a sale!

Obviously there are plenty of dial colour versions but the sunburst grey really caught my eye. I have a couple.of blue dial watches already and the matte black just felt a bit boring. I love how this one plays with the light.

After a couple of weeks on wrist I've found this watch is really versatile. Dressed up, dressed down...it really can be the perfect watch for a one watch collection. Shame I'm not a one watch kind of guy.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi Andy great pictures.
I did the same as you got the grey for £186 then used difference and for a couple of couple of straps from watch ghecko.
It really is a great little watch, I got the bond nato and grey herringbone for it, they both really suit the watch just different.
What is your favourite strap ?
I was concerned that the watch will be too big but it is definitively not too big.
Then let down on these I think are the straps, well the nato one is. It looks ok but not the most comfortable and feels a little cheap and scratchy. The signed hardware is fine though.
I am sure seiko could have made the strap better for very minimal costs.
The watch head though is fantastic at the price point from a non microbrand
manufacturer with a good heritage and in house movement, the only difference could be a signed crown as it looks a little plain.
A decent strap and signed crown and the watch would be much better.
I am not bothered about a screw down crown as I don't wear it daily so it makes winding and setting the time easier.
I was thinking of the black bay 36, while I could afford there is no way the black bay is worth x11 times what the seiko costs, even though the strap is far far better. The servicing costs also put me off.
In my opinion the watch looks much better in person and also smaller than pictures make out.


----------



## Andy79 (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks Crockey. My favourite strap has to be the Dedworth in distressed grey. Matches the dial perfectly and the stitching compliments the polished finish and indices.

I haven't worn the NATO for long enough to notice any discomfot and the quality seems pretty good at first glance. Here's hoping that will last. 

I agree with you that the stock Seiko bracelet could be better. It's certainly not the worst I've come across from Seiko. The hollow end links seem a bit weak and I wish there was another micro adjust but I'm nitpicking here. And yes, a signed crown would have been perfect. 

As for size, its perfect for me. I have tiny wrists and it wears really well. Obviously lug to lug size helps with that as well as case size. 

Like I said, I'm not a one watch guy, but I'm certain this is going to get a lot of wrist time for quite a while.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi the watch ghecko bond nato comfort is fine it feels really well made and I got it on offer as well. It's the seiko factory nato that's not the best it might get better with use though. That grey strap does look v nice it's hard to tell on pictures though.


----------



## Andy79 (Jun 26, 2019)

Ah ok, you meant the Seiko NATO strap. I've no experience with that so can't really comment, but the grey Dedworth strap from WG is lovely in person. I'm afraid my amateur photography doesn't do it justice. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes the Seiko nato strap isn't great, the hardware seems on though. Can't understand why I used watch Gecko and got a seatbelt herringbone for around 12 and the bond nato on offer for 12 pounds. They are so much better straps than the seiko standard and they are very cheap. With seikos buying power it would only marginally more for a better material.
Oh well they must be doing something correct with all the sales they have, think people expect poor straps now.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

This watch really comes into its own on a nice leather strap. Just got this one in, it's a Colareb and is from their Sienna collection, dark brown short which is 105mm x 70mm and fits my 7" wrist to perfection without the unsightly long tail sticking up and around the wrist and seen from the front. There are several of their different collections that offer the shorter length but not all. The leather is really nice and it's soft and pliable right from the start. The brushed buckle with company logo is very nice also. I don't foresee putting the bracelet back on anytime soon.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> look what strapcode dropped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, but Marc over at Long Island watches beat them to it and for better prices. I wish they would make their "endmill" for this model....such an underrated bracelet by Strapcode


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jae Arr said:


> Nice, but Marc over at Long Island watches beat them to it and for better prices. I wish they would make their "endmill" for this model....such an underrated bracelet by Strapcode


I ordered from LIW today......shipping at Strapcode $15 !!!! 
shipping at LIW.......Free!!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I ordered from LIW today......shipping at Strapcode $15 !!!!
> shipping at LIW.......Free!!


That's what stopped me. $82 shipped is getting to be too much.

I do like the Strapcode endlinks better, and the idea of being able to swap in the stock buckle with the Seiko stamp on it is nice... but having worn the SRPE on a bracelet that tapers to 16mm and feeling how comfortable it is... it might be hard to go back!


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

rcorreale said:


> "Leave the gun, take the cannoli."


Clemenza at his finest.


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Great lume too!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Anyone elses movement on their 5KX's have a little "rattle" to it. I've read this is common on the 4R36's?


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

Very pleased with the Strapcode. It was worth the wait.

Another pic:


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

wpbmike said:


> View attachment 15590777
> View attachment 15590778
> 
> 
> ...


That does look good!


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

RynoRex82 said:


> Anyone elses movement on their 5KX's have a little "rattle" to it. I've read this is common on the 4R36's?


Mine has a little bit of rotor noise, but I would not call it a rattle. It's a little louder than my Hamilton and Glycine. Nowhere near like a non-hacking/non-handwinding Miyota.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

K42 said:


> Mine has a little bit of rotor noise, but I would not call it a rattle. It's a little louder than my Hamilton and Glycine. Nowhere near like a non-hacking/non-handwinding Miyota.


This is my first automatic watch, so possibly just normal movement noise and im just not used to it. After listening to it more, yeah, sounds like the noise of the rotor.


----------



## mothballt (Dec 11, 2020)

My first post, but I'm a long time reader. I love this series.


----------



## mothballt (Dec 11, 2020)

I have another in gray.


----------



## mothballt (Dec 11, 2020)

I feel compelled to buy one more: the question only being which to buy?

I could easily enjoy another in black or gray with different bezel finishes or a guided dial, though I'm not sure in what finish.

If I do get another, the day will be in kanji.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Andy79 (Jun 26, 2019)

Welcome to the thread.

How about the SRPE53 with a blue dial or SRPE57 black dial with gilt ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mothballt (Dec 11, 2020)

Andy79 said:


> Welcome to the thread.
> 
> How about the SRPE53 with a blue dial or SRPE57 black dial with gilt ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I'm leaning toward a brushed gray or guilt. I want to like the blue but have read enough expressions of regret to be weary.

Perhaps more pictures would be persuading.


----------



## mothballt (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mothballt said:


> I'm leaning toward a brushed gray or guilt. I want to like the blue but have read enough expressions of regret to be weary.
> 
> Perhaps more pictures would be persuading.


If you like sunburst, the blue is absolutely gorgeous. I prefer matte, but if you like shiny it will not disappoint.

The gilt was the first ever gold-accented watch I've considered seriously. It's a real beauty.

So I'm zero help at all. Both are great choices.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

🤙


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Somebody PLEASE make a white chapter ring for this watch!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


whats the strap?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

john_marston said:


> whats the strap?


See post # 409 in this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

rcorreale said:


> See post # 409 in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does it taper?

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## mothballt (Dec 11, 2020)

powerband said:


> Does it taper?
> 
> ----------
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


I have one as well. It does, slightly


----------



## mothballt (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## paint pig (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice looking


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

powerband said:


> Does it taper?
> 
> ----------
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


I just measured mine and it's 1/16" less in width at the buckle end.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

This feels right...








Love these watches.

IG: 1bourbon1watch1beer


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

NamNorimai said:


> This feels right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one only comes on a nato, right? Which bracelet do you have there? It looks so good!

IG: 1bourbon1watch1beer


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

NamNorimai said:


> This feels right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mod!

I'd like to see a head-to-head between this Seiko and the Tudor BB. Of course the Seiko would fall apart but considering it's not even 1/10th the price it's very compelling. I do much prefer the 'clean' dial of the Tudor without the day/date.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

NamNorimai said:


> This one only comes on a nato, right? Which bracelet do you have there? It looks so good!
> 
> IG: 1bourbon1watch1beer


This is the SRPE55 which comes on the stock bracelet shown here and in other pictures throughout this thread. If you overlook the build quality of the bracelet, hollow end links and stamped clasp, it's really a very nice bracelet that suits the watch well, is comfortable and does it's intended job.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> This is the SRPE55 which comes on the stock bracelet shown here and in other pictures throughout this thread. If you overlook the build quality of the bracelet, hollow end links and stamped clasp, it's really a very nice bracelet that suits the watch well, is comfortable and does it's intended job.


Ha! Sorry...when I looked at your pic I could swear it was the pvd black version...srpe69. The hunt continues...

IG: 1bourbon1watch1beer


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Nice mod!
> 
> I'd like to see a head-to-head between this Seiko and the Tudor BB. Of course the Seiko would fall apart but considering it's not even 1/10th the price it's very compelling. I do much prefer the 'clean' dial of the Tudor without the day/date.


I'd like to see that too. Tudor is definitely not in my watch box. I'm sure someone can accommodate this request, though!

IG: 1bourbon1watch1beer


----------



## Andy79 (Jun 26, 2019)

I knew I'd seen a YouTube video on that very subject...






Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in love all over again...


----------



## mothballt (Dec 11, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> I'm in love all over again...


Where can I get one?!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mothballt said:


> Where can I get one?!


You gotta get the SRPE53, then you gotta get a SRP773, then you gotta holler at my man Rick at CurrentTime Watchworks... et voila!

The perfect GADA.


----------



## Andy79 (Jun 26, 2019)

New strap for a new week...


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

Here's my 55 that is getting much wrist time. Gotta say, this might be my first seiko 5 I don't have an itch to modify, except for maybe a sapphire crystal down the road. I scanned the thread but didn't see any sapphire replacements, anyone done this yet?


----------



## Secondhand.man (Dec 15, 2020)

3AKA3 said:


> Here's my 55 that is getting much wrist time. Gotta say, this might be my first seiko 5 I don't have an itch to modify, except for maybe a sapphire crystal down the road. I scanned the thread but didn't see any sapphire replacements, anyone done this yet?
> 
> View attachment 15599993
> 
> [/QUOTE





3AKA3 said:


> Here's my 55 that is getting much wrist time. Gotta say, this might be my first seiko 5 I don't have an itch to modify, except for maybe a sapphire crystal down the road. I scanned the thread but didn't see any sapphire replacements, anyone done this yet?
> 
> View attachment 15599993


Long island watch is offering them


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll have a blue, blue Christmas...


----------



## Secondhand.man (Dec 15, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> I'll have a blue, blue Christmas...


You truly have a perfect watch


----------



## Secondhand.man (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

RynoRex82 said:


> Anyone elses movement on their 5KX's have a little "rattle" to it. I've read this is common on the 4R36's?


The rattle is most probably coming from the stock bracelet. It is quite rattly and the only thing Seiko didn't get right on this watch IMO. The rotor is not noisier than on any other Seiko movement, and a lot quieter than Miyota unidirectional rotors.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

It's weird. Everyday im falling more in love with my 55K. I honestly think in time, this SPRE range will be very popular and well regarded.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

RynoRex82 said:


> It's weird. Everyday im falling more in love with my 55K. I honestly think in time, this SPRE range will be very popular and well regarded.


It's an instant classic.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15604194


Great shot! Nice use of a cool filter.


----------



## Defacto (Dec 18, 2020)

Not the best photo but I figured there would be some interest in seeing the SRPE61 with the crown swapped out


----------



## Defacto (Dec 18, 2020)

3AKA3 said:


> Here's my 55 that is getting much wrist time. Gotta say, this might be my first seiko 5 I don't have an itch to modify, except for maybe a sapphire crystal down the road. I scanned the thread but didn't see any sapphire replacements, anyone done this yet?
> 
> View attachment 15599993


I swapped out the hardlex for the domed sapphire available on LIW. It was a perfect fit!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Defacto said:


> I swapped out the hardlex for the domed sapphire available on LIW. It was a perfect fit!


Pics!


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> Pics!


I'd like to see pics as well. It looks like the photo @Defacto posted of the crown swap might also show a swapped crystal. I hesitate doing a crystal swap because of any colored AR messing up the look of the dial when the light hits just right. I would go flat instead of domed which is odd for me because I usually prefer domed. The flat crystal really works in this design, imo.


----------



## Defacto (Dec 18, 2020)

3AKA3 said:


> I'd like to see pics as well. It looks like the photo @Defacto posted of the crown swap might also show a swapped crystal. I hesitate doing a crystal swap because of any colored AR messing up the look of the dial when the light hits just right. I would go flat instead of domed which is odd for me because I usually prefer domed. The flat crystal really works in this design, imo.


I was also concerned about the AR coating but I haven't noticed any issues with this color way. The dome is very slight. It adds a touch of class IMO. I will post pics later.


----------



## Defacto (Dec 18, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> Pics!


A couple photos to show the domed sapphire crystal.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Defacto said:


> A couple photos to show the domed sapphire crystal.
> View attachment 15606203
> 
> View attachment 15606204
> View attachment 15606205


Welp, now I gotta get one of those!


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> Welp, now I gotta get one of those!


Yep. Looks like a near perfect match with the bezel bevel angle. I'm sold.


----------



## icombs17 (Dec 19, 2020)

Has anyone noticed an inconsistent resistance when turning the crown? There is like a spot in mine where it is harder to turn the crown. It's present when winding and in both date and time set positions.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

icombs17 said:


> Has anyone noticed an inconsistent resistance when turning the crown? There is like a spot in mine where it is harder to turn the crown. It's present when winding and in both date and time set positions.


Mine does not exhibit that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Secondhand.man (Dec 15, 2020)

icombs17 said:


> Has anyone noticed an inconsistent resistance when turning the crown? There is like a spot in mine where it is harder to turn the crown. It's present when winding and in both date and time set positions.


I have two, neither do that.


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

icombs17 said:


> Has anyone noticed an inconsistent resistance when turning the crown? There is like a spot in mine where it is harder to turn the crown. It's present when winding and in both date and time set positions.


Mine seiko srpc09 with same 4r36 did same thing. 
Still on waranty AD sent it to his watchmaker and nothing was wrong


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Defacto said:


> Not the best photo but I figured there would be some interest in seeing the SRPE61 with the crown swapped out
> View attachment 15605104


Everything about this is very cool. Did the sapphire from LIW come with a colored coating? I wonder if clear AR coating is an option from them.


----------



## Defacto (Dec 18, 2020)

one onety-one said:


> Everything about this is very cool. Did the sapphire from LIW come with a colored coating? I wonder if clear AR coating is an option from them.


Both the flat and domed have blue AR coating on the underside. I did not see any options without it.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi does anyone have any pics of the grey dial with a green nato or have tried that combo to see if it suits the watch.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Defacto said:


> A couple photos to show the domed sapphire crystal.
> View attachment 15606203
> 
> View attachment 15606204
> View attachment 15606205


Dang. That looks beautiful. I must get one for my 55k now!

Can I also ask about the grey fabric strap? Where did you get it? I'd love one for my blue dial SNK807.


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Defacto said:


> Not the best photo but I figured there would be some interest in seeing the SRPE61 with the crown swapped out
> View attachment 15605104


SRPE57 with a gold engraved crown:










Crown here is just a little bigger than the oem one in both width and height. But I like the look and the feel when winding. Can anybody confirm and provide measurements or a link to measurements for differences if any between the SRPD and SRPE dial, crystal, bezel, and chapter ring?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

1Wolf1 said:


> SRPE57 with a gold engraved crown:
> 
> View attachment 15609755
> 
> ...


LIW posted a video (I think it was shared near the very beginning of this thread) where it was clear the chapter rings were incompatible/different sizes.

My watchmaker did the dial swap on my SRPE, so I can confirm the SRPE uses the standard Seiko 28.5mm size, and many others have done mods using 28.5mm dials on SRPDs.

Based on CrystalTimes and LongIslandWatch listings, the crystal for the SRPE is 32mm, and the crystal for the SRPD/SKX is 31.5mm.


----------



## Defacto (Dec 18, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> Dang. That looks beautiful. I must get one for my 55k now!
> 
> Can I also ask about the grey fabric strap? Where did you get it? I'd love one for my blue dial SNK807.


$15 canvas strap from Beafiry on amazon. Quality is about what you'd expect on a $15 strap. I was mainly interested in the color pairing with dial.


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> LIW posted a video (I think it was shared near the very beginning of this thread) where it was clear the chapter rings were incompatible/different sizes.
> 
> My watchmaker did the dial swap on my SRPE, so I can confirm the SRPE uses the standard Seiko 28.5mm size, and many others have done mods using 28.5mm dials on SRPDs.
> 
> Based on CrystalTimes and LongIslandWatch listings, the crystal for the SRPE is 32mm, and the crystal for the SRPD/SKX is 31.5mm.


@RotorRonin thanks a lot for the response. L2L and diameter are different between the srpe (44.6,40mm) and srpd (46,42.5mm) so it figures that this translates to different dimensions on the pieces that comprise them. I've tried to put a SKX007 dial in a SKX013 before, so I know the bitter taste of failure that due diligence can prevent ??


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LIW jubilee


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Last one


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

That domed sapphire looks fantastic, do you mind if I ask what a reasonable price to get that mod done would be?



Defacto said:


> A couple photos to show the domed sapphire crystal.
> View attachment 15606203
> 
> View attachment 15606204
> View attachment 15606205


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DrSox said:


> That domed sapphire looks fantastic, do you mind if I ask what a reasonable price to get that mod done would be?


I had a modder to a sapphire swap (Dive watch) for $35 plus shipping to/from, I had to provide the crystal.

so it was a $90 crystal by the time I was all done. If you have someone local that would be best. Or buy the case press and DIY.


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> I had a modder to a sapphire swap (Dive watch) for $35 plus shipping to/from, I had to provide the crystal.
> 
> so it was a $90 crystal by the time I was all done. If you have someone local that would be best. Or buy the case press and DIY.


Yikes a case press and DIY--I'm new to this, that sounds intimidating  Thanks for the info!


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15612075
> 
> Last one


You def sold me on the jubilee with these posts. I've got a SRPE53 on the way that I think it would be perfect for. That and a domed sapphire. Gonna leave the SRPE55 stock though.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Secondhand.man (Dec 15, 2020)

I recently bought a khaki seatbelt style strap. It's been floating around and riding on different watches for a few weeks. In not sure if I love the combo or if it dulls the dial too much.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Secondhand.man said:


> I recently bought a khaki seatbelt style strap. It's been floating around and riding on different watches for a few weeks. In not sure if I love the combo or if it dulls the dial too much.


Put it on something with a little more texture and more contrast to the dial.


----------



## Secondhand.man (Dec 15, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> Put it on something with a little more texture and more contrast to the dial.


Thanks for weighing in.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Secondhand.man said:


> Thanks for weighing in.


sorry, I thought you were looking for feedback 😬


----------



## Secondhand.man (Dec 15, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> sorry, I thought you were looking for feedback 😬


I actually was, and actually meant "thank you." I'll make sure to insure my desired tone is expressed in the future.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes I agree I don't think it really suits the grey dial only my opinion though. It would look great on some other watches though.


----------



## Saaard (Dec 28, 2020)

I am wondering why nobody got the all black srpe69


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Saaard said:


> I am wondering why nobody got the all black srpe69


For me it would be a legibility issue.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Saaard said:


> I am wondering why nobody got the all black srpe69


For me, it wasn't $160 

Looks super sharp though!


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

53 landed today. Found an open box for $130. Double dome sapphire and jubilee bracelet on the way. Looking for Kanji day wheel. Will post pics when done


----------



## IIHC (Dec 28, 2020)

3AKA3 said:


> 53 landed today. Found an open box for $130. Double dome sapphire and jubilee bracelet on the way. Looking for Kanji day wheel. Will post pics when done
> View attachment 15621371


Congrats! Can't wait 'till mine arrives


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyone know if skx013 strapcode bracelet fits? Or any other strapcode...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

psu555 said:


> Anyone know if skx013 strapcode bracelet fits? Or any other strapcode...


I assume the ones Strapcode made for them do!









20mm Super-O Boyer Watch Band compatible with Seiko 5 40mm, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed V-Clasp


For Seiko or simply upgrade 2020 new Seiko 5 40mm SRPE51 SRPE53 SRPE55 SRPE57 SRPE58 watch band replacement by MiLTAT. 316L stainless steel Super-O Boyer watch band has curved end piece, perfect fit for your New Seiko 5 40mm. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com


----------



## IIHC (Dec 28, 2020)

fastenerhouse said:


> SRPE vs SKX.
> 
> Side by side comparison.
> View attachment 15341612


I didn't know about this type of mesh bracelet. I'm digging the look!


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Can anyone comment on the quality of the stock bracelet? 
I got the blue dialled 63 recently on the NATO strap, thinking of trying it on the bracelet.
Worth it, or should I just go aftermarket?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

tantric said:


> Can anyone comment on the quality of the stock bracelet?
> I got the blue dialled 63 recently on the NATO strap, thinking of trying it on the bracelet.
> Worth it, or should I just go aftermarket?


If you want to try the stock bracelet, I have the one from mine I'd be happy to sell you at a fair price. It's decent.

But I would recommend LIW or Strapcode. Strapcode looks to be slightly higher quality with better definition on the end links, but the LIW tapers to 16mm and is really comfortable.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

RotorRonin said:


> If you want to try the stock bracelet, I have the one from mine I'd be happy to sell you at a fair price. It's decent.
> 
> But I would recommend LIW or Strapcode. Strapcode looks to be slightly higher quality with better definition on the end links, but the LIW tapers to 16mm and is really comfortable.


Many thanks for the good advice. I have thinking to do. Happy new year!


----------



## Secondhand.man (Dec 15, 2020)

3AKA3 said:


> 53 landed today. Found an open box for $130. Double dome sapphire and jubilee bracelet on the way. Looking for Kanji day wheel. Will post pics when done
> View attachment 15621371


Ebay had some that appear to fit. In black and white backgrounds.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Has anyone tried both the Uncle Seiko President and the Super Oyster from LIW? What are your thoughts?

I’m wondering if this watch would be better with a President. The links on the SO seem ‘too much’ for the SRPE. 

Thanks!


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

Just installed double dome sapphire and jubilee from LIW. Very pleased with both crystal and bracelet. The AR of the crystal really fires up the blue in the dial of the 53. The bracelet is decent quality, if a bit on the thin side, solid ends, milled clasp. I also got a flat sapphire for my 55 which I'll install next. Kanji day wheel for the 53 and a Roman day wheel for the 55 on the way. More later.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

3AKA3 said:


> 53 landed today. Found an open box for $130. Double dome sapphire and jubilee bracelet on the way. Looking for Kanji day wheel. Will post pics when done
> View attachment 15621371


Perfect set of mods.


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

Quick update for those interested in LIW crystal replacement. Flat sapphire swap went very smoothly on 55. My concern about AR messing with the beautifully stark black, white, and silver vibe was unfounded as I cannot detect any blue hue in any lighting scenario. Glad to be rid of the hardlex that I already scratched somehow. I think this one works really well on the oem oyster so it stays.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

My clasp spring bar fell out on its own. 
Anyone had this happen? 
Whats the suggested fix? 
Better spring bar? 
Better bracelet? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Ordered my double dome for my 55k from LIW this week. Will take a couple of weeks coming from the US. SeikoModsAustralia on IG is going to swap it over for me.

Where can I get a Kanji day wheel?


----------



## Hidralazina (Jan 9, 2021)

Are the SRPD and SRPE crown identical? I've seen the SRPD crown with the new style S on seikomods.com: CT240 - SRPD Crown (4 Options) | seikomods.com
Does it fit our SRPE?


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> Ordered my double dome for my 55k from LIW this week. Will take a couple of weeks coming from the US. SeikoModsAustralia on IG is going to swap it over for me.
> 
> Where can I get a Kanji day wheel?


Same seller I ordered mine from ships to OZ.









GENUINE SEIKO Day Disc Date Dial Clip Wheel Parts f SKX007 SKX009 7S26 NH36 4R36 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GENUINE SEIKO Day Disc Date Dial Clip Wheel Parts f SKX007 SKX009 7S26 NH36 4R36 at the best online prices at eBay!



www.ebay.com.au


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is the LIW jubilee. Its a decent bracelet but the strapcodes I have had in the past were higher quality. This LIW does taper more and is very comfortable.


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

Did someone say kanji day wheel?


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

For modders out there, is there a border you can apply to the date window that matches that of the indices?


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Those LIW sapphires look great. Here's mine with a few mods.


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

FishPizza said:


> Those LIW sapphires look great. Here's mine with a few mods.


That looks great. What chapter ring works?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

FishPizza said:


> Those LIW sapphires look great. Here's mine with a few mods.


Well thats awesome! What chapter ring? Also did you replace the movement to or just cover up the day wheel? normal SKX 28.5mm dial work >


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Cheers guys. It's an SRP Turtle CR. It's a bit thicker than the original so it lifts the crystal up a hair if you do not remove some of the chapter ring thickness. 

The movement has been modifed to remove the day and date but there is still a 'ghost' position, just no physical day/date wheel moving underneath the dial.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

FishPizza said:


> Those LIW sapphires look great. Here's mine with a few mods.


THIS IS WHAT IVE BEEN WAITING FOR!

Seriously beautiful work.

How much did you end up removing from the chapter ring? Is it the Crystal Times one?


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

Love mine.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

blr said:


> Love mine.
> 
> View attachment 15646930


Nice! What bracelet is that?


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

steinercat said:


> Nice! What bracelet is that?


The stock Seiko bracelet.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

My LIW double dome sapphire is on the way in the post for my 55k. My Seiko modder also has white kanji day wheels in stock which I’m going to have added on. Mine is Chinese due to Hong Kong manufacture. But, has anyone done a swap to black day/date wheel on a 55k yet? Do you think that would look pretty sleek?

Thoughts? 🤔


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> My LIW double dome sapphire is on the way in the post for my 55k. My Seiko modder also has white kanji day wheels in stock which I'm going to have added on. Mine is Chinese due to Hong Kong manufacture. But, *has anyone done a swap to black day/date wheel on a 55k yet?* Do you think that would look pretty sleek?
> 
> Thoughts? ?


I thought about going with black day / date wheels on my 55 and decided it might make the dial look unbalanced with the large white capsule index at 9:00 and black at 3:00. Maybe that's just me?


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

3AKA3 said:


> I thought about going with black day / date wheels on my 55 and decided it might make the dial look unbalanced with the large white capsule index at 9:00 and black at 3:00. Maybe that's just me?


Not a 55, but doesn't look 'unbalanced,' to me at least.


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

FYI: I don't think I saw this mentioned above, apologies if I missed it, but Macy's is having a sale that includes the grey srpe61 for $175 and free shipping. Ordered mine yesterday.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

steinercat said:


> Not a 55, but doesn't look 'unbalanced,' to me at least.


That looks pretty cool! Did you also mod out the second hand?


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

RynoRex82 said:


> That looks pretty cool! Did you also mod out the second hand?


Thanks.

Yeah, red tip, like the second hand on the SRPD.

Just trying to figure out which bracelet now.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## tiagomfr (Jul 17, 2018)

Where's the strap from? Looks great!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks! It's the Bark strap from Heuerville.



tiagomfr said:


> Where's the strap from? Looks great!


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! It's the Bark strap from Heuerville.


Nice strap, but I am unfamiliar with Heuerville and there is limited info on a Google search. Are they defunct?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

They are still operational, although the turnaround time is around 4 months at the moment.









► HEUERVILLE STRAPS


Handcrafted in England, hand punched & stitched My aim – to make the finest bespoke racing straps possible. Want to order? – simply email me [email protected] Tell me what lug size…




heuerville.wordpress.com







one onety-one said:


> Nice strap, but I am unfamiliar with Heuerville and there is limited info on a Google search. Are they defunct?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I’ve added an OEM black Kanji day wheel and black OEM date wheel to my SPRE double dome sapphire mod job. Can’t wait to see it all done on my 55k.

If only my new glass from LIW would arrive. Postage from the US is horrendous at the moment. It’ll nearly be a month by the time I get it. Shipping from UK gets here in a week so go figure?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## tiagomfr (Jul 17, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15662992


Looks great!!!!

LIW jubilee?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tiagomfr said:


> Looks great!!!!
> 
> LIW jubilee?


Yes LIW.

If anyone gets the Strapcode version and finds it a bit to heavy like their mormal productions, I'd be willing to trade the LIW because I find that I would prefer a little beefier design.


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Hidralazina said:


> Are the SRPD and SRPE crown identical? I've seen the SRPD crown with the new style S on seikomods.com: CT240 - SRPD Crown (4 Options) | seikomods.com
> Does it fit our SRPE?


I'm not sure if the oem crowns are identical but I did order an srpd crown from dlwwatches and installed it on my srpe57. It's bigger in diameter and height than the oem crown, but not unreasonably so. In fact I think it enhances the manual winding experience. See my post from below for pics:









Official Seiko 5 Sports 40mm SRPE thread...


It's weird. Everyday im falling more in love with my 55K. I honestly think in time, this SPRE range will be very popular and well regarded. It's an instant classic.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jkwhg (Jan 23, 2021)

What's the difference between the one that says "Made in Japan" on the bottom of the dial and the one that only has some sort of code on it?


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

jkwhg said:


> What's the difference between the one that says "Made in Japan" on the bottom of the dial and the one that only has some sort of code on it?


Functionally there is no difference, the 'Made in Japan' (they're not actually made in Japan) is intended for different markets then the regular ones. The letters at the bottom of the watch dial usually indicate the watch's movement model.


----------



## Sdiiggle (Mar 20, 2016)

Just finished my 55 SRPE MOD.

LIW Flat Crystal
Strapcode Super-O
Black Kanji Wheel
Mercedes Hand set (mixed)

Lovely. The crystal and bracelet really take this watch to another level.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Sdiiggle said:


> Just finished my 55 SRPE MOD.
> 
> LIW Flat Crystal
> Strapcode Super-O
> ...


Nice!

Where did you get the Strapcode from? I'm trying to find a US based retailer.

Thanks!


----------



## Sdiiggle (Mar 20, 2016)

steinercat said:


> Nice!
> 
> Where did you get the Strapcode from? I'm trying to find a US based retailer.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks! Direct from Strapcode. Shipping took about a week to the UK. Good comms all the way. Super quality.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Sdiiggle said:


> Thanks! Direct from Strapcode. Shipping took about a week to the UK. Good comms all the way. Super quality.


Thanks! Will just order direct then.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sdiiggle said:


> Just finished my 55 SRPE MOD.
> 
> LIW Flat Crystal
> Strapcode Super-O
> ...


Not feeling the handset. I think it takes away the Seiko diver/Japanese vibe.


----------



## watchthewine94 (Jan 26, 2021)

K42 said:


> Not feeling the handset. I think it takes away the Seiko diver/Japanese vibe.


+1


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Internet search on srpe, returned this informative tidbit on a duplicate acronym:
Patients with sleep-related painful erections (SRPEs) have deep penile pain during nocturnal erection that wakes them up and disturbs their nights of sleep. This rare parasomnia is poorly recognized by general practitioners and by urologists and sexologists.

Next time I'll preface the search with seiko. ?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## watchthewine94 (Jan 26, 2021)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 15674548




I'm on the same boat, but for a jubilee bracelet.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

watchthewine94 said:


> I'm on the same boat, but for a jubilee bracelet.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Are there any advantages besides scratch resistance or pronounced differences between the flat sapphire crystal from LIW and the OEM Hardlex?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

steinercat said:


> Are there any advantages besides scratch resistance or pronounced differences between the flat sapphire crystal from LIW and the OEM Hardlex?


The flat sapphire also has anti-reflective coating on the back to help.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA059/SRPE69 on a ZULUDIVER tropic


----------



## Rodrigo Tavares (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi there, first time posting here, I don't know if it's been discussed before but where is this model actually made? Korea? 
I know it is assembled in Brazil with imported parts, except for the grey one which is imported as a finished piece. Is this the case in other countries as well? Is there a better, more reliable version of it? Have people noticed variants in terms of overall quality? Thanks. Best regards.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Rodrigo Tavares said:


> Hi there, first time posting here, I don't know if it's been discussed before but where is this model actually made? Korea?
> I know it is assembled in Brazil with imported parts, except for the grey one which is imported as a finished piece. Is this the case in other countries as well? Is there a better, more reliable version of it? Have people noticed variants in terms of overall quality? Thanks. Best regards.


The first one I bought and returned was labeled Made in Japan. Months later I got a second one that did not say where it was made. I did not see any difference in feel or quality.


----------



## Rodrigo Tavares (Jan 29, 2021)

I see. Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

gshock626 said:


> SBSA059/SRPE69 on a ZULUDIVER tropic


Wow.


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

3AKA3 said:


> View attachment 15681594


Turtle bezel? Any issues?


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> Turtle bezel? Any issues?


Yes, SRP turtle chapter from crystal times. Not a perfect fit, but it works. A little bit smaller diameter and a little bit taller.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Loving the black day/date wheels


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Do they make a black kanji day wheel that has Saturday in blue? OEM or aftermarket.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

RynoRex82 said:


> Do they make a black kanji day wheel that has Saturday in blue? OEM or aftermarket.


Not that I've seen, although I think I've seen it in Arabic.

Personally I would kill for a non-colored white wheel with black for Sat and Sun too.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

The Strapcode Super-O is really good quality. 

BTW. The bracelet is up for sale in the FS forum. Going with a Jubilee instead.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

So I ordered an SRPE61 expecting it would be a flip based on previously owning a few SKX’s, but I’ve been pleasantly surprised and intend on keeping it. One thing I’ve never been a fan of is the white day date complication. To me, it sticks out like a sore thumb. I really like the dial color therefore don’t want to replace it. Previously I had a grey dial Oris Big Crown ProPilot date. It had a black date wheel and looked great which gave me the idea of replacing the white day date with black. I ordered them and they arrived but I am now questioning whether I should install them. What do you guys think? Yea or nay? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

jcar79 said:


> So I ordered an SRPE61 expecting it would be a flip based on previously owning a few SKX's, but I've been pleasantly surprised and intend on keeping it. One thing I've never been a fan of is the white day date complication. To me, it sticks out like a sore thumb. I really like the dial color therefore don't want to replace it. Previously I had a grey dial Oris Big Crown ProPilot date. It had a black date wheel and looked great which gave me the idea of replacing the white day date with black. I ordered them and they arrived but I am now questioning whether I should install them. What do you guys think? Yea or nay?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look above. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

RotorRonin said:


> Look above. It's a beautiful thing.


If I had a black dial, no question. I'm wondering if the black against the grey will look better than the white or worse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

jcar79 said:


> If I had a black dial, no question. I'm wondering if the black against the grey will look better than the white or worse.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah. That's a good question.

But I'd still say do it.


----------



## Rodrigo Tavares (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi there you all, second time posting here, I think. I just bought the SRPE61K1, gray and nato strap, and would like to get a good, solid, sober looking bracelet for the watch....have heard about Uncle Seiko, Strapcode and LongIsland Watches bracelets. Are there other options worth looking at. In your view, who makes the best bracelets for this model? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Rodrigo Tavares said:


> Hi there you all, second time posting here, I think. I just bought the SRPE61K1, gray and nato strap, and would like to get a good, solid, sober looking bracelet for the watch....have heard about Uncle Seiko, Strapcode and LongIsland Watches bracelets. Are there other options worth looking at. In your view, who makes the best bracelets for this model? Thanks a lot!!


Strapcode and LIW are solid end links while US is hollow. I believe all are solid links.

After seeing the solid end links of the Strapcode, I don't want to use hollow links anymore, if possible.

The US is the only one with the President style bracelet. All 3 have the Jubilee style.

I don't think you can go wrong with all the quality choices out there, all a matter of preference on style of bracelet.


----------



## Rodrigo Tavares (Jan 29, 2021)

steinercat said:


> Strapcode and LIW are solid end links while US is hollow. I believe all are solid links.
> 
> After seeing the solid end links of the Strapcode, I don't want to use hollow links anymore, if possible.
> 
> ...


Ok. I see. So no difference in terms of quality among these brands, in your view...I tend to prefer the President style bracelet... Just wanted to make sure any of these bracelets will be better than the stock Seiko which in my view feels cheap. Do you, for instance, have any idea which would be the heavier one? Thanks!


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Rodrigo Tavares said:


> Ok. I see. So no difference in terms of quality among these brands, in your view...I tend to prefer the President style bracelet... Just wanted to make sure any of these bracelets will be better than the stock Seiko which in my view feels cheap. Do you, for instance, have any idea which would be the heavier one? Thanks!


The heaviest (and highest quality)ones would be the Strapcode. Solid links and least amount of taper, 20mm to 18mm. They also have the biggest clasps...so just more material all around.

I have a Strapcode Oyster on mine. See pic a few posts above.


----------



## dbeano (Feb 4, 2021)

Just bought myself an srpe57, but I've been noticing it comes up less on here than the other colorways. Any reason for that other than just coincidence? Is my taste in watches off lol


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Rodrigo Tavares said:


> Ok. I see. So no difference in terms of quality among these brands, in your view...I tend to prefer the President style bracelet... Just wanted to make sure any of these bracelets will be better than the stock Seiko which in my view feels cheap. Do you, for instance, have any idea which would be the heavier one? Thanks!


The Strapcode is heavier and tapers to 18mm. It also has more defined end links.

The LIW tapers to (imho) a more comfortable 16mm and isn't as heavy, but the end links are a little softer in definition.

Both are imho superior to the stock. So it's really about preference. I prefer the LIW for the comfort.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

dbeano said:


> Just bought myself an srpe57, but I've been noticing it comes up less on here than the other colorways. Any reason for that other than just coincidence? Is my taste in watches off lol


Taste isn't off, that's a gorgeous watch. Two-tone just never sells as well as monochrome. But I considered it myself for a while before settling on customizing a blue.


----------



## Rodrigo Tavares (Jan 29, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes LIW.
> 
> If anyone gets the Strapcode version and finds it a bit to heavy like their mormal productions, I'd be willing to trade the LIW because I find that I would prefer a little beefier design.


I am interested in that as well.. Are you sure the Strapcode is the heavier one?...I also would like to get the more substantial bracelet for my SRPE. Thanks!


----------



## Rodrigo Tavares (Jan 29, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> The Strapcode is heavier and tapers to 18mm. It also has more defined end links.
> 
> The LIW tapers to (imho) a more comfortable 16mm and isn't as heavy, but the end links are a little softer in definition.
> 
> Both are imho superior to the stock. So it's really about preference. I prefer the LIW for the comfort.


Good to know. thanks a million!


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Rodrigo Tavares said:


> I am interested in that as well.. Are you sure the Strapcode is the heavier one?...I also would like to get the more substantial bracelet for my SRPE. Thanks!


Sent you a DM.


----------



## tiktiktok (Apr 1, 2018)

so what are the aftermarket bracelet can fit on the SRPE?

i am looking at options are aliexpress.


----------



## Rodrigo Tavares (Jan 29, 2021)

tiktiktok said:


> so what are the aftermarket bracelet can fit on the SRPE?
> 
> i am looking at options are aliexpress.


try Strapcode and Uncle Seiko


----------



## tiktiktok (Apr 1, 2018)

Rodrigo Tavares said:


> try Strapcode and Uncle Seiko


True but they only have silver color. We need two tones such as the gold and rose gold. 
A flat end link is another choice but a curve looks better.


----------



## dmorts (Feb 5, 2021)

Are OEM bezels available for these yet? I think I'd like to try a brushed one on my SPRE 55. The polished one, while great, does show up minor scratches. I'm guessing brushed would fair better


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

dmorts said:


> Are OEM bezels available for these yet? I think I'd like to try a brushed one on my SPRE 55. The polished one, while great, does show up minor scratches. I'm guessing brushed would fair better


As far as I know, aside from crystals and bracelets, nothing is available for srpe5x yet. Crystal times told me they have some stuff coming maybe in March. Not sure if that includes bezels. I know mark from LIW was thinking of making some aftermarket bezels.

As an alternative, you may want to look into having your bezel brushed. It's an easy thing to do for a watch maker. You could also give it a shot, but it can be tricky to get the brushing lines perfectly concentric.

Or, keep an eye out on eBay. Cases are starting to show up being sold by modders. I bought the empty case for the GS snowflake mod I posted pics of up thread a bit and it has a brushed bezel.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Blue thingy


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> The Strapcode is heavier and tapers to 18mm. It also has more defined end links.
> 
> The LIW tapers to (imho) a more comfortable 16mm and isn't as heavy, but the end links are a little softer in definition.
> 
> Both are imho superior to the stock. So it's really about preference. I prefer the LIW for the comfort.


You're absolutely right on the descriptions!

I wonder if the Strapcode end links can be used with the LIW links? The transition from end to first link on the Strapcode really is better, as well as the finish and definition.

I would wear the Strapcode if I had a bigger wrist, but at 6.5" the LIW is better proportioned for me.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

steinercat said:


> You're absolutely right on the descriptions!
> 
> I wonder if the Strapcode end links can be used with the LIW links? The transition from end to first link on the Strapcode really is better, as well as the finish and definition.
> 
> I would wear the Strapcode if I had a bigger wrist, but at 6.5" the LIW is better proportioned for me.


I've considered trying to file down the LIW end links to make them "flow" better into the bracelet. I'd probably just mess them up though, my hands are too unsteady, so I haven't tried.


----------



## A Single White Female (Jul 13, 2016)

Rodrigo Tavares said:


> Good to know. thanks a million!


I have tried Strapecode before and the finishing on these bracelets is really quite crude. The edges are extremely sharp to the touch on not only the links but also the clasp which makes for a very uncomfortable wearing experience.

The stock Seiko bracelet is perfect. Excellent comfort. It boggles my mind that people change it out right away for Strapcode. All I hear is the Seiko one 'feels cheap'. I seriously don't even know what that means anymore. If cheap is more comfortable then that is what I prefer any day.


----------



## Rodrigo Tavares (Jan 29, 2021)

A Single White Female said:


> I have tried Strapecode before and the finishing on these bracelets is really quite crude. The edges are extremely sharp to the touch on not only the links but also the clasp which makes for a very uncomfortable wearing experience.
> 
> The stock Seiko bracelet is perfect. Excellent comfort. It boggles my mind that people change it out right away for Strapcode. All I hear is the Seiko one 'feels cheap'. I seriously don't even know what that means anymore. If cheap is more comfortable then that is what I prefer any day.


This is interesting. I am someone planning to get a strapcode to replace the original nato on mine. Have you seen the ones from Long Island Watches, for instance? Are they any better, more comfortable?


----------



## A Single White Female (Jul 13, 2016)

Rodrigo Tavares said:


> This is interesting. I am someone planning to get a strapcode to replace the original nato on mine. Have you seen the ones from Long Island Watches, for instance? Are they any better, more comfortable?


Are you referring to the Island Watch Islander series? I believe Marc sources all Strapcode for these.

You can get the stock Seiko SRPE bracelet from ebay. I just searched SRPE51 bracelet.









SEIKO 5 SPORTS SRPE51 / SRPE53 / SRPE55 / SRPE57 OYSTER BRACELET - M10E113J0 | eBay


NEW GENUINE FACTORY SEIKO 5 SPORTS - SRPE51 / SRPE53 / SRPE55 / SRPE57 SOLID LINK OYSTER BRACELET BRACELET WITH PUSH-BUTTON LOCKING SAFETY CLASP - FACTORY FRESH.



www.ebay.com


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Rodrigo Tavares said:


> This is interesting. I am someone planning to get a strapcode to replace the original nato on mine. Have you seen the ones from Long Island Watches, for instance? Are they any better, more comfortable?





A Single White Female said:


> Are you referring to the Island Watch Islander series? I believe Marc sources all Strapcode for these.
> 
> You can get the stock Seiko SRPE bracelet from ebay. I just searched SRPE51 bracelet.


The LIW bracelet for the SRPE series is definitely not Strapcode and is super comfortable. I have minor nitpicks about the shape of the end links (the center "link" could use a bit more definition and the bottom edges of the link could be more rounded) but I can attest to it being a very comfortable bracelet and I would recommend it above the stock. I have not had any desire to go back to the stock bracelet since putting the LIW bracelet on.


----------



## mechmaker (Feb 12, 2021)

I stumbled into this thread while looking for something other than a flieger for daily wear. 

The only reason I haven't ordered is because I can't settle on a color!!


----------



## Rodrigo Tavares (Jan 29, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> The LIW bracelet for the SRPE series is definitely not Strapcode and is super comfortable. I have minor nitpicks about the shape of the end links (the center "link" could use a bit more definition and the bottom edges of the link could be more rounded) but I can attest to it being a very comfortable bracelet and I would recommend it above the stock. I have not had any desire to go back to the stock bracelet since putting the LIW bracelet on.


I see...and as for Jubilee vs Oyster, what have you found more suitable to the model?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Rodrigo Tavares said:


> I see...and as for Jubilee vs Oyster, what have you found more suitable to the model?


I hate jubilee on anything, so I'm probably not a fair judge, but I think the watch is just a bit too chunky for a jubilee. I know folks wear SKX's on jubilees too, but imho the only thing a jubilee looks appropriate on is a 36mm watch with a fluted bezel.

The oyster, however, looks amazing.


----------



## Rodrigo Tavares (Jan 29, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> I hate jubilee on anything, so I'm probably not a fair judge, but I think the watch is just a bit too chunky for a jubilee. I know folks wear SKX's on jubilees too, but imho the only thing a jubilee looks appropriate on is a 36mm watch with a fluted bezel.
> 
> The oyster, however, looks amazing.


I get what you are saying. Thanks. Makes sense. Jubilee can be dangerous... I am not a watch person. Decided to buy this one after not wearing watches for the last 25 years to see if I get interested..Got the grey and will most likely get the LIW Oyster...


----------



## whisperbeard (Oct 12, 2016)

Here's mine. I dig these.


----------



## Rodrigo Tavares (Jan 29, 2021)

nice. cool date..


----------



## Rodrigo Tavares (Jan 29, 2021)

whisperbeard said:


> Here's mine. I dig these.
> View attachment 15715877


 where is the bracelet from?


----------



## ZebW (Aug 25, 2020)

This watch seems pretty versatile. Am I correct in that? Pretty new to watches. But feel like I could wear this to a nice dinner and also just hanging out at the house. 

Really like it. Now just to decide on which one to get. I'm in between the black or the black with gold and maybe even the grey but more leaning towards the black dial with gold.


----------



## whisperbeard (Oct 12, 2016)

Rodrigo Tavares said:


> where is the bracelet from?


It's a stock Seiko jubilee with end links from Uncle Seiko.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

whisperbeard said:


> It's a stock Seiko jubilee with end links from Uncle Seiko.


Do you know if yours is the stock SKX013 Jubilee? I thought I read somewhere that the SKX013 endlinks should fit this watch.


----------



## BezelBrad (Sep 22, 2020)

I recently got my SRPE which looks great and about 5 seconds fast. Does anyone feel their rotor sound is very noticeable in almost a broken sound (swinging plus a rolling pebble) during just normal arm operation? I once had an SNK which was a rough sounding rotor and months later went way off on time so that was done. I have a $100 micro-brand with NH35, sapphire, and a solid back which is very quiet and smooth..I think it's a keeper. Does the mineral glass and expedition back really release much more audible? I imagine a bulky SKX muffled more. Just wondering if I got a defective one and exchange while I can. Thanks!


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

Zero rotor noise on mine.


----------



## whisperbeard (Oct 12, 2016)

Slant said:


> Do you know if yours is the stock SKX013 Jubilee? I thought I read somewhere that the SKX013 endlinks should fit this watch.


The bracelet is stock but like I said I'm using uncle seiko SRPE jubilee end links. The stock end links did not fit so well ??


----------



## RichLee67 (Jan 3, 2021)

Here's my SRPE61K1. Just love the sunray gray dial, put it on Alpine silicone strap.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Just had the white day date wheels swapped out with black. What do you guys think? Personally, I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichLee67 (Jan 3, 2021)

jcar79 said:


> Just had the white day date wheels swapped out with black. What do you guys think? Personally, I like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it, blends in better with the dial.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi @bezelbradI have one and I think its pretty noisy to he fair. Say for example running up stairs when house quiet it's really noticable.
Does anyone else have this ?


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

It really comes to life in the sunlight.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> The LIW bracelet for the SRPE series is definitely not Strapcode and is super comfortable. I have minor nitpicks about the shape of the end links * (the center "link" could use a bit more definition and the bottom edges of the link could be more rounded)* but I can attest to it being a very comfortable bracelet and I would recommend it above the stock. I have not had any desire to go back to the stock bracelet since putting the LIW bracelet on.


Disregard. Found it.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

A Single White Female said:


> I have tried Strapecode before and the finishing on these bracelets is really quite crude. The edges are extremely sharp to the touch on not only the links but also the clasp which makes for a very uncomfortable wearing experience.
> 
> The stock Seiko bracelet is perfect. Excellent comfort. It boggles my mind that people change it out right away for Strapcode. All I hear is the Seiko one 'feels cheap'. I seriously don't even know what that means anymore. If cheap is more comfortable then that is what I prefer any day.


I think the stock bracelet is great. Looks the part and comfortable. What else do you want?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> What else do you want?


Solid end links, more taper, smaller clasp, less rattle.

But in all honesty, the stock bracelet really isn't bad.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

You left out extra cost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> You left out extra cost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't want that.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

RotorRonin said:


> I didn't want that.


LOL, then you don't want an after market bracelet.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> LOL, then you don't want an after market bracelet.


That doesn't make any sense.

I don't want to pay my mortgage either, but they doesn't mean I don't want all the features and benefits of a house.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

On Zuludiver tropic


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Okay I’ve got my LWD double dome now, ready to be fitted. And I’ve already decided to go a black kanji day wheel and black date wheel as well. But, I’ve always viewed my 55k as a baby black bay. So considering a set of snow flake hands.
Thoughts?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lord Vader or Obi-Wan?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

RynoRex82 said:


> Okay I've got my LWD double dome now, ready to be fitted. And I've already decided to go a black kanji day wheel and black date wheel as well. But, I've always viewed my 55k as a baby black bay. So considering a set of snow flake hands.
> Thoughts?


I ended up preferring the Seiko-ness of the stock hands personally, but I'd be lying if I said I hadn't considered snowflakes.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

gshock626 said:


> On Zuludiver tropic


Seiko should use your pics rather than those crappy computer renders they use. Makes it look WAY sexier


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Appreciate it! 



john_marston said:


> Seiko should use your pics rather than those crappy computer renders they use. Makes it look WAY sexier


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

The borders of the hands and markers light up to match the white seconds hand when you catch it at the right angle.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

gshock626 said:


> Appreciate it!


Don't appreciate it too much. A toddler with MS Paint could probably out-do the stock renders! 

Seiko is one of the largest watch brands in the world, I don't know why they're so bad. I'm sure they have the funds to create decent stock shots, but it's like someone high up had a nephew they won't fire or something. It's the only explanation I can think of.

Edit: Sorry, didn't mean to minimize your shots... Your photos are really fantastic!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have had one of these on my radar for quite a while and saw them in person at Macys a few days ago. Last night I found a deal on the grey dial, brushed bezel version SRPE61 I could not resist and grabbed it, and also have a strapcode bracelet on the way. 
I have had a few field/pilot type watches the past year or so in the $800-1200 range. I've liked them all, but didn't get worn much, so end up selling them because I can't justify the price for something that's rarely worn. This watch seems to fit the bill for what I want and for minimal costs. Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Lionweaver (Mar 1, 2016)

I received my SRPE53 last week and I'm mightily impressed! What an awesome looking watch for the money, and the perfect size for me.
I have a flat sapphire and jubilee bracelet on the way from LIW, but put it on a Watchgecko/Geckota jubilee for now and it gives it a great everyday sportswatch type of vibe.



RotorRonin said:


> Don't appreciate it too much. A toddler with MS Paint could probably out-do the stock renders!
> 
> Seiko is one of the largest watch brands in the world, I don't know why they're so bad. I'm sure they have the funds to create decent stock shots, but it's like someone high up had a nephew they won't fire or something. It's the only explanation I can think of.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, didn't mean to minimize your shots... Your photos are really fantastic!


The only other reason I can think of is that they don't want their entry-level watches looking _too_ good.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I received my grey yesterday. Love it and exactly what I'd hoped. Its pretty damn awesome for the price! Oh and it has Made In Japan on the dial. Wasn't expecting that. I also got the strapcode bracelet yesterday and immediately sold it today. Too much matte grey/silver with the grey dial. The only minor thing I might change about these is the crystal. Seriously, if the name on the dial were different and it had a COSC movement you could charge $2k for this watch!!

I am impressed enough with it that I might get a blue version too on bracelet. And maybe change the hands and crystal. Is it a sunburst blue, matte or gloss? It looks sunbursty in pictures. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I received my grey yesterday. Love it and exactly what I'd hoped. Its pretty damn awesome for the price! Oh and it has Made In Japan on the dial. Wasn't expecting that. I also got the strapcode bracelet yesterday and immediately sold it today. Too much matte grey/silver with the grey dial. The only minor thing I might change about these is the crystal. Seriously, if the name on the dial were different and it had a COSC movement you could charge $2k for this watch!!
> 
> I am impressed enough with it that I might get a blue version too on bracelet. And maybe change the hands and crystal. Is it a sunburst blue, matte or gloss? It looks sunbursty in pictures. Can anyone confirm?


Sunburst.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

3AKA3 said:


> Sunburst.


Thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I received my grey yesterday. Love it and exactly what I'd hoped. Its pretty damn awesome for the price! Oh and it has Made In Japan on the dial. Wasn't expecting that. I also got the strapcode bracelet yesterday and immediately sold it today. Too much matte grey/silver with the grey dial. The only minor thing I might change about these is the crystal. Seriously, if the name on the dial were different and it had a COSC movement you could charge $2k for this watch!!
> 
> I am impressed enough with it that I might get a blue version too on bracelet. And maybe change the hands and crystal. Is it a sunburst blue, matte or gloss? It looks sunbursty in pictures. Can anyone confirm?


Sunburst, but very subdued and looks black to me most of the time. This is a great watch, btw.


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello, this is my first post to the forums after lurking for some time.

I ordered an SRPE61 over the weekend from Electronic Express. They are running a promotion for 20% off watches for new customers, so this was $176. "Made In Japan" on the dial. It arrived today, and I love it - very handsome and unpretentious.

I have heard a lot of complaints about this NATO, but I dig it. There is a touch of purple to the nylon that works really well and is not captured in most pictures/renders. I could see myself keeping this strap in the rotation.

Are there any markets where these models are available with Roman numeral days of the week? I think I saw photos of that somewhere, but I cannot locate any further information. Thanks!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Here is mine


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Still thinking I want one of these

Wondering if something like this generic jubilee would fit..








34.8US $ 40% OFF|Rolamy 19 20mm Hollow Curved End Screw Links 316l Steel Jubilee Bracelet Watch Band Strap For Rolex Datejust Submariner Seiko - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

61 on Uncle Seiko Holzer


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Very comfortable on the LIW Oyster. As others have said, the definition of the end links could be better along with the quality of the clasp.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BezelBrad (Sep 22, 2020)

BezelBrad said:


> I recently got my SRPE which looks great and about 5 seconds fast. Does anyone feel their rotor sound is very noticeable in almost a broken sound (swinging plus a rolling pebble) during just normal arm operation? I once had an SNK which was a rough sounding rotor and months later went way off on time so that was done. I have a $100 micro-brand with NH35, sapphire, and a solid back which is very quiet and smooth..I think it's a keeper. Does the mineral glass and expedition back really release much more audible? I imagine a bulky SKX muffled more. Just wondering if I got a defective one and exchange while I can. Thanks!


Back on this unenjoyable sound, I realized today what it was coming from. It's not the rotor...rather, it's the loose lug pins. That's the "rolling pebble" sound as they slide back and forth against the lugs. This is my first drilled lugs watch so I assume that's normal? I think a quick release band will solve this, however, my spring bar tool from Barton has too large of a push tip so it doesn't fit the hole. Are these SRPE drilled lugs smaller than typical? I would think Barton provides a tool for most watches. Anyone else notice the jiggly pins or trouble removing?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I don’t notice any sound from mine but I don’t hear well so I’m not the best judge of that. 

The lug holes are smaller than most. I use the end of an unfolded paper clip. Does the trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

BezelBrad said:


> Back on this unenjoyable sound, I realized today what it was coming from. It's not the rotor...rather, it's the loose lug pins. That's the "rolling pebble" sound as they slide back and forth against the lugs. This is my first drilled lugs watch so I assume that's normal? I think a quick release band will solve this, however, my spring bar tool from Barton has too large of a push tip so it doesn't fit the hole. Are these SRPE drilled lugs smaller than typical? I would think Barton provides a tool for most watches. Anyone else notice the jiggly pins or trouble removing?


The whole bracelet on mine was noisy. I sprayed all the links on my bracelet with cleaner/lubricant (the CLP kind used for firearms). I worked the links back and forth to get lubrication into the pins and holes. It cleaned up the noise and smoothed out the roughness.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

anyone know where I can find a new bezel gasket (white)? I was swapping crystals and I accidentally stretched the bezel gasket when reseating the bezel


----------



## JaviAlonso (Apr 17, 2020)

Mi modded Arctic SRPE. Sumo white dial, white chapter ring, Steinhart vintage oyster bracelet 20 to 16mm.


----------



## chippewa (Mar 31, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Still thinking I want one of these
> 
> Wondering if something like this generic jubilee would fit..
> 
> ...


Hey I have one of these incoming with the same idea. I will let you know how it works out, bracelet is supposed to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

JaviAlonso said:


> Mi modded Arctic SRPE. Sumo white dial, white chapter ring, Steinhart vintage oyster bracelet 20 to 16mm.
> View attachment 15757798
> 
> View attachment 15757802
> ...


Very nice! Are the end links solid and how is the fit/match with the SRPE?

Thanks!


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

The SRPE67 has become my favorite watch. Vintage brown strap mostly, Eulit Perlon in the summer. If I could, I’d love a matching lumed date window and signed lume crown, but I’m very happy with it.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Nevermind!


----------



## JaviAlonso (Apr 17, 2020)

steinercat said:


> Very nice! Are the end links solid and how is the fit/match with the SRPE?
> 
> Thanks!


No, these are the OEM hollow end links that came with the watch. Fit is perfect with the bracelet, it's like half a millimeter loose in the sides but that's ok. The case has a weird shape around the lugs and some end links that I had lying around didn't fit well.


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> I think these two are going to get a lot of wrist time this summer!
> 
> Can confirm the alternate day language on the Made in Japan dial is Spanish.
> 
> Dimensions are pretty perfect.


Are those both the same watch? Astonishing color variation on that blue dial just from the different angle of light. Seems like something Seiko specializes in.


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

Been feeling the need for a black dial sports watch on a decent bracelet. Have been leaning toward a C60 dive watch from Christopher Ward in 38 or 40. But these new Seiko 5s are making me think I could save hundreds of dollars and still get something I really love.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

hello_bumbie said:


> Are those both the same watch? Astonishing color variation on that blue dial just from the different angle of light. Seems like something Seiko specializes in.


Yep. Same watch. It was a sunburst dial, so there was a lot of reflection when the light hit it. I've since replaced it, actually,
as I much prefer matte dials.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

I accidentally ordered a polished Milanese instead of brushed and couldn't be bothered to return it. The contrast is growing on me and ties in with the sides of the case. Super comfortable. Enjoy my sunlight deprived corpse arm.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

I was one of the owners that just didnt like the cheap feel of the bracelet on the SRPE51K. I just put the replacement bracelet from Long Island Watch on this morning. It fits perfrectly, was a breeze to put on and the watch just feels a lot better on my wrist than with the OEM bracelet.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi I am looking at getting a new strap for my srpe61k1 its looks great on a rubber tropical, has anyone tried it on a sailcloth strap though not sure what will suit it better


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Sydney7629 said:


> I was one of the owners that just didnt like the cheap feel of the bracelet on the SRPE51K. I just put the replacement bracelet from Long Island Watch on this morning. It fits perfrectly, was a breeze to put on and the watch just feels a lot better on my wrist than with the OEM bracelet.


That looks really sharp. Good call and thanks for the review of the LIW bracelet. Glad to hear it fits well.

Regarding the watch itself, I wish it were a bit smaller. No-date would be even cooler. 38mm x 44mm or something would be awesome for my 6.5" wrist. They look like great daily drivers.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Crockey1 said:


> Hi I am looking at getting a new strap for my srpe61k1 its looks great on a rubber tropical, has anyone tried it on a sailcloth strap though not sure what will suit it better


Here's my 55K on a Zuludiver sailcloth.









On a B&R Bands sailcloth. I think the contrast stitching looks better.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> That looks really sharp. Good call and thanks for the review of the LIW bracelet. Glad to hear it fits well.
> 
> Regarding the watch itself, I wish it were a bit smaller. No-date would be even cooler. 38mm x 44mm or something would be awesome for my 6.5" wrist. They look like great daily drivers.


I love my date wheels, but I do agree: at 38mm, this would be a dream.


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday! 
Took it off the stock bracelet and put this leather on. I ordered the LIW SRPE bracelet and hopefully it pairs well.


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

b55er said:


> Mine arrived yesterday!
> Took it off the stock bracelet and put this leather on. I ordered the LIW SRPE bracelet and hopefully it pairs well.


May I ask where you found one with Made in Japan on the dial? I'm seeing mostly K versions on Amazon and elsewhere.


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Purchased directly from Greentoe.

See this months Heads Up Bargain thread in Affordable- $146 shipped


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

Does anyone know if you can swap the SRPE bezel with a diving rotating bezel. Trying to see how to mod & build a Root Beer homage GMT......buying the SRPE58 and swapping the bezel (if it can be done).....or getting SRPD76 and scrounge aftermarket parts to make one. One of my worries is if the tone of the aftermarket Rose Gold will match Seiko's.


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Amongst Swiss friends


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

LIW double dome sapphire is in! After discussions with my modder, we decided not to go the black day/date wheels.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

RynoRex82 said:


> LIW double dome sapphire is in! After discussions with my modder, we decided not to go the black day/date wheels.


good call...never understood fascination with black day/date...sure it may look cool out of its environment...
but on the dial itself, it just throws the dial out of balance especially with that longish 9 oclock marker.


----------



## lvoky (Jan 17, 2021)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 15792338
> 
> LIW double dome sapphire is in! After discussions with my modder, we decided not to go the black day/date wheels.


What convinced you to stay with the black? I'm thinking about the switch, so I'm open to various arguments...


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

So ordered a grey dial from long island watch the other day. Came in Friday, just got it sized up today and on!


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

Any love for the green dial on a bracele?


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

So far in the first 24 hours of wear it is running at 10 fast. Not bad for a 4r. Really liking this watch.


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

NTMG said:


> View attachment 15794598


Is that a matte dial?


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

Yes it is matt.


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 15792338
> 
> LIW double dome sapphire is in! After discussions with my modder, we decided not to go the black day/date wheels.


Can you tell me how much he is selling these crystals for? And any idea whether an average watch repair would be able to swap them?


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Really liking the Explorerish vibe.


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

b55er said:


> Really liking the Explorerish vibe.


The black with the polished bezel is really growing on me. What's the finish like on the dial?


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice texture, black.
Phenomenal quality. Accuracy about +2 s/d
Very happy 


Sent from my Seiko UC-2000.


----------



## mazix86 (Mar 31, 2021)

Here is mine😍


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Happy Easter ?


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

Classic black dial or dynamic blue dial??? 
This is what keeps me up at night.


----------



## mazix86 (Mar 31, 2021)

hello_bumbie said:


> Classic black dial or dynamic blue dial???
> This is what keeps me up at night.


I think blue dial. In my own opinion watches with blue and green dial looks more interesting. I have citizen promaster tough with green dial. There is something special...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I just loathe sunburst blue dials. So I’d vote black. 

Or go blue and replace the dial like I did!


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

For those looking for a quality budget bracelet via AliExpress....
This is a solid link oyster I got for my SNXS79 a while back. The end links are hollow but after some widening it's a solid fit with no gaps. Not bad for $12.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## mazix86 (Mar 31, 2021)

gshock626 said:


>


What's about lume?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lume is pretty weak. That's the downside.



mazix86 said:


> What's about lume?


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

gshock626 said:


>


I think this black-out version is prettier compared to the SRPD79.

@gshock626 - mind sharing the band details/link ?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Completely agree 



nseries73 said:


> I think this black-out version is prettier compared to the SRPD79.


----------



## Hidralazina (Jan 9, 2021)

nseries73 said:


> I think this black-out version is prettier compared to the SRPD79.
> 
> @gshock626 - mind sharing the band details/link ?


Judging by the shape of the clasp, it appears to be this one: ZULUDIVER Modern Tropical Style Rubber Watch Strap - Black


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hidralazina said:


> Judging by the shape of the clasp, it appears to be this one: ZULUDIVER Modern Tropical Style Rubber Watch Strap - Black


Yeah... Thanks 🙂


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

These are on sale at Macy's for $176. But two.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Lume is pretty weak. That's the downside.


Surprised that the lume is poor on this one. Is this true for all the Seiko 5s?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Surprised that the lume is poor on this one. Is this true for all the Seiko 5s?


If I'm following the thread correctly, I think he's referring specifically to the blacked-out model having weak lume. That's totally normal and expected. Regular Seiko 5, including SRPE models, have good (sometimes great) lume.


----------



## watchenthusiast21 (Feb 6, 2021)

Im looking to get my first one. Having trouble deciding between the gilt (57) vs the blue (53). Any thoughts for either one? Thanks!


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

watchenthusiast21 said:


> Im looking to get my first one. Having trouble deciding between the gilt (57) vs the blue (53). Any thoughts for either one? Thanks!


I would go for the 57. I think you could have a lot of fun with straps using the gold accents. Khaki NATO with PVD hardware, black woven single pass with a khaki stripe, brown tropic. If I was set on blue, I would try to get the sunburst JDM model because I am not a huge fan of the matte blue. The blue is more playful. I don't think you can go wrong here.


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

thevowels said:


> I would go for the 57. I think you could have a lot of fun with straps using the gold accents. Khaki NATO with PVD hardware, black woven single pass with a khaki stripe, brown tropic. If I was set on blue, I would try to get the sunburst JDM model because I am not a huge fan of the matte blue. The blue is more playful. I don't think you can go wrong here.


Is only the JDM model sunburst? I have not heard that or seen any pics or videos of the matte blue. I guess all the online reviewers have JDM models?


----------



## watchenthusiast21 (Feb 6, 2021)

thevowels said:


> I would go for the 57. I think you could have a lot of fun with straps using the gold accents. Khaki NATO with PVD hardware, black woven single pass with a khaki stripe, brown tropic. If I was set on blue, I would try to get the sunburst JDM model because I am not a huge fan of the matte blue. The blue is more playful. I don't think you can go wrong here.


Thanks for the recommendations! I think the srpe53 are all sundial ones. I just ordered the 57 to check it out and will probably order a 53 as well to compare. Thanks again!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

All blue dials are sunburst.


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

hello_bumbie said:


> Is only the JDM model sunburst? I have not heard that or seen any pics or videos of the matte blue. I guess all the online reviewers have JDM models?


 Looks like I was mistaken, the blue is sunburst.


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

I love the anthracite sunburst, it's a nice treat each time I look at it. The watch has been living on this Colareb strap, and I appreciate the warm and organic contrast to the cool dial.


----------



## Altamashsyed (Nov 20, 2017)

Cuttalossa said:


> For those looking for a quality budget bracelet via AliExpress....
> This is a solid link oyster I got for my SNXS79 a while back. The end links are hollow but after some widening it's a solid fit with no gaps. Not bad for $12.
> 
> View attachment 15804460


Please share links to this bracelet ?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

*I like the watch a lot but mineral is what is stopping me...
Who is offering the best sapphire glass for the SRPE?
crystaltimes or Long Island Watch?
Anybody in Europe?*


----------



## watchenthusiast21 (Feb 6, 2021)

*How I decided between SRPE53 (sunburst navy) vs SRPE 57 (black/gold) and also polished vs brushed bezel. *

I had a hard time deciding between these options, so I wanted to share my process in case others find it useful. Thanks again to others who have helped me in deciding as well.

*SRPE53 Sunburst navy: *

Confirmed as many others have said that the navy is really dark, which means that under normal lighting conditions, you'll see a slight dark navy hue. It is not at all like an 'In Your Face" cheesy burst of navy blue, which some people have thought of. You have to see this in person. It's hard to capture this in photos, though this is a close approximation: normal lighting, another example (photos from the web, but close to what I mean). If you are under direct sunlight, then you might get a little more blue, but it has to catch it just right to be that blue.
All of this is to say that it actually looks pretty understated (not shiny) and elegant.
*SRPE57 Black/gold/gilded:*

This is a unique color combination. This is what it looks like under the best lighting possible (photo not mine). Here's a video that shows this off more. In real life, while the color combo is sweet, it again has to catch the light in order to really show off that gilded look. This is a good thing as it doesn't come off as too blingy or cheesy. Seiko did a great job making this look understated.
The downside to this understated look is that if you are more interested to have more of a pop from the gilded parts, then it likely won't be easily visible most of the time while you are wearing it. This again could be a good thing, depending on what you are going for. This is a real life optimal lighting shot (photo not mine), so you can imagine how it might look if the lighting isn't as well lit.
*Polished vs Brushed Bezel: *

Some of the most common arguments include: people having a preference for brushed over polished bezels due to scratch marks/fingerprints/overall blingy-ness on the polished bezels as undesirable.
Another point often made is that it is easier to dress up a brushed bezel watch than it is to dress down a polished bezel watch. I think this again depends on the dial. For the sunburst blue, I have had no trouble dressing this down with a black silicone strap.
In short, it really depends on the dial itself.
Brushed bezel works better with more muted or evenly distributed color dials, like the matte black or green. For the gilded dial, I think brushed bezel may take away that vintage/retro look that the gilded dial is going for, and maybe this is why Seiko doesn't sell a brushed version of that dial (as far as I know).
One exception might be the anthracite dial, which I think the slight grayish hue will work better with a brushed bezel as the polished shine might drown out the sunburst anthracite feature.
*Bonus: Bracelet*

As someone who is just starting to develop an interest in watches, I know nothing about bracelets.
The vast majority of the reviews I read all indicated that the bracelet isn't great and that an upgrade is a must. They all seem to have a lot more experience with watches and are probably very correct.
But, for other novices, I just want to say that the bracelet feels just fine. Will I upgrade in the future? Maybe, but for now, it wears very nicely and gets the job done.
*Conclusion*

Reminder: all of this is very very very subjective. Nonetheless, I wanted to just share what I ended up choosing.
I ended up on the SRPE53, sunburst navy. It works better with my personal style. Again, the sunburst navy was pretty subtle, which I enjoyed.
On the other hand, i though the gilded parts on the SRPE57 might be a touch too subtle and not have enough of the pop factor that the gilded parts should have delivered under normal lighting. But this is very subjective. It is a beautiful dial overall.
Sizing: this is a 40mm with a pretty short lug to lug of 44mm. I have a 6.5 inch wrist, and this fits perfectly. The lugs do not overhang at all. I might even consider the SRPD models in the future as they are just a tad larger at lug to lug of 46mm.
I also ended up liking the polished bezels on the sunburst dial better. I think the subtle sunburst blue elevates the watch to a more dressy type, and the brushed bezel kind of tries too hard to downplay that dressiness. And I don't feel like the polished bezel looks too blingy with the sunburst dial. I also don't mind the micro scratches showing up or having a fingerprint magnet, but YMMV depending on your tolerance for these things.
Best advice is still to see them in person and try them on in different lighting conditions, if you get a chance to.
As many of you know, Seiko 5 is a fantastic watch with a lot of great dial options. I echo a lot of people's thoughts that you can't go wrong with any of the options. But, for folks who are looking to get one over the other, hopefully this has provided some insight.


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

watchenthusiast21 said:


> *How I decided between SRPE53 (sunburst navy) vs SRPE 57 (black/gold) and also polished vs brushed bezel. *


Thank you for a thoughtful post on some pro's and con's of the different strap, dial, bezel options. I hope it is helpful to other people considering a purchase. Also, welcome to watchland. What was your final decision, care to share some photos of your new watch?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

thevowels said:


> Thank you for a thoughtful post on some pro's and con's of the different strap, dial, bezel options. I hope it is helpful to other people considering a purchase. Also, welcome to watchland. What was your final decision, care to share some photos of your new watch?


I says in his post, he ended up with the blue dial version.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


watchenthusiast21 said:


> But, for other novices, I just want to say that the bracelet feels just fine. Will I upgrade in the future? Maybe, but for now, it wears very nicely and gets the job done.


Agree totally on the stock bracelet, it's fine. Looks good and as you say, does the job. Very happy with mine.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

I agree on the bracelet, I thought I was going to have to upgrade and may in the future but for now it is comfortable and looks fine.


----------



## iyr31 (Feb 21, 2021)

Is the OEM bracelet with pins and collars, or just pins?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

iyr31 said:


> Is the OEM bracelet with pins and collars, or just pins?


Pins only, no collars.


----------



## iyr31 (Feb 21, 2021)

Thank you!

I can see an SRPE55K1 coming my way soon. Love the Explorer/BB36 kind of look, can’t afford them though.... this one has got similar vibes at a very affordable price!


----------



## iyr31 (Feb 21, 2021)

And that’s it ordered


----------



## FloatingOnAlright (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi everyone. I'm new here. It's nice to meet you and thanks for having me.

I want to get the SRPE63K1 (blue dial and nato strap) but am having difficulty finding it from a reputable source. Is there a place I could try?

If that's not possible, Is there an easy way to reverse the brushed bezel and polished side of the bezel on the version that comes with the bracelet? I truly prefer the brushed look of the one with the nato.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Take a look at longislandwatch.com they are a seiko AD and have good customer service.


----------



## FloatingOnAlright (Apr 15, 2021)

Colmustard86 said:


> Take a look at longislandwatch.com they are a seiko AD and have good customer service.


Thank you kindly. Will do.


jcar79 said:


> Just had the white day date wheels swapped out with black. What do you guys think? Personally, I like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it. If you like it, even better! Is it the brushed bezel? I'm torn on which to get!


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

FloatingOnAlright said:


> Thank you kindly. Will do.
> 
> I like it. If you like it, even better! Is it the brushed bezel? I'm torn on which to get!


Brushed bezel. I have an aversion to polished bezels so it was an easy choice for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloatingOnAlright (Apr 15, 2021)

jcar79 said:


> Brushed bezel. I have an aversion to polished bezels so it was an easy choice for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 understood! I got an Eco drive Brycen black on black a little while ago and it's very shiny! I'm gonna go with the brushed to tone the shiny aspect down this time. Lol. Thanks very much!


----------



## iyr31 (Feb 21, 2021)

Received my SRPE55K1 yesterday. That’s a fine, classy looking watch that looks dearer than it is! Already received a compliment from a colleague today!

Bracelet is a bit squeaky where it meets the end links, hopefully it’ll disappear over time.


----------



## chippewa (Mar 31, 2017)

chippewa said:


> Hey I have one of these incoming with the same idea. I will let you know how it works out, bracelet is supposed to arrive tomorrow.


Hi, tried this out and it was a no go with the Chinese glide lock style (rolex copy) bracelet. The primary issue was pin holes lining up. Tried some filing as well to no avail. Now its for sale!


----------



## lochwarrid (Jul 25, 2020)

iyr31 said:


> Bracelet is a bit squeaky where it meets the end links, hopefully it'll disappear over time.


I replaced the bracelet on my SRPE51 with a BRAC-09 from Long Island Watches. It fits perfectly and looks even better than the original.


----------



## iyr31 (Feb 21, 2021)

I have my eyes on this one&#8230; but I'm happy with the original bracelet and the squeak is pretty much gone already!

@lochwarrid do you have pics of the watch with the LIW band? Front and clasp? Thanks


----------



## lochwarrid (Jul 25, 2020)

iyr31 said:


> @lochwarrid do you have pics of the watch with the LIW band? Front and clasp? Thanks


Here are a few photos. Links are all brushed but the sides are polished.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

On the OEM bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi @K42 So sorry for the late reply and thanks so much for the pictures, it looks great on the sail cloth might have to treat myself


----------



## FloatingOnAlright (Apr 15, 2021)

I grabbed the 63. Loving it so far. Gonna get some straps to play around with.


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> *I like the watch a lot but mineral is what is stopping me...
> Who is offering the best sapphire glass for the SRPE?
> crystaltimes or Long Island Watch?
> Anybody in Europe?*


Rob at www.monsterwatches.nl will hook you up: Sports - Monsterwatches


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

Has anybody here any first-hand impressions of this Strapcode bracelet with on-the-fly-toolless-adjustments?









20mm Super-O Boyer Watch Band for New Seiko 5 40mm, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle


For Seiko or simply upgrade 2020 new Seiko 5 40mm SRPE51 SRPE53 SRPE55 SRPE57 SRPE58 watch band replacement by MiLTAT. 316L stainless steel Super-O Boyer watch band has curved end piece, perfect fit for your New Seiko 5 40mm. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com





(What be even more perfect if it featured a built-in quick-release, like for example Christopher Ward or Baltic do with their metal bracelets .... )


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Snagged a 51, stoked to get it!


----------



## NikoMos (Aug 9, 2018)

Just got this and loving it...


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

Gray Saturday...









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

@NikoMos love that colour of blue with the grey sunburst really suits it.
And @Eisenhorn76 love the texture of the grey nato looks premium far nicer than the factory grey.
Still deciding my next strap for my grey one tropical rubber, sailcloth or new nato


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

gshock626 said:


>


Very nice looking, but how is legibility?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

It is a bit difficult to read when there is little lighting, though the indices and hands have a reflective border to help somewhat. Lume is pretty weak on these blackout models.



BTNMNKI said:


> Very nice looking, but how is legibility?


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Just got this today from fellow WUSer @digivandig and really like it. Just a great all around watch!

Threw it on a tropic I had sitting in my desk, but I definitely foresee swapping out straps a bunch with this


















[Watch is really clean, however my worksite is....not! 👷‍♂️]


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

couple more with a couple of different straps I have laying around. This thing is super versatile!


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Just arrived today. Straight onto black leather strap. Matches the rest of my wardrobe.

Went from briefly owning a Certina DS1 to this. The difference in quality is... ahem... shall we say noticable? Still, this thing will actually show me what time it is, as opposed to the Certina.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Not too shabby on a mesh either


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi @btnwould you say quality is a lot better on the Certina ?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Crockey1 said:


> Hi @btnwould you say quality is a lot better on the Certina ?


Yes. There are a couple of things with the crown that aren't immediately noticable, and they are by no means a dealbreaker, but the devil is in the details, right? Even more so with watches.

Setting the time or date, there's a noticable resistance in the movement. You have to exert a bit of force, which can be an unpleasant surprise if you're not prepared for it. The whole thing is kind of noisy (raspy, friction type sound) when you turn the crown and stem, and the little click you hear and feel as the date window jumps isn't particularly smooth either. The crown doesn't extend fully past the guards either which, coupled with the quite fine knurling on it, makes adjustments rather awkward. They could've mitigated that issue by sticking to the larger cog-style teeth that are available aftermarket for the SKX, none of which are currently available for the SRPE.

Compare that to the Certina, where anything involving the crown generally is a very smooth and precise operation.

Again, not a dealbreaker. I absolutely love the Seiko, and it's not as if you have to work the crown very often anyway. It's also about 1/3 the price of the Certina. But it did catch me off guard.


----------



## Tlaubs (Mar 11, 2021)

Have had this one for a bit, dial is very versatile on the srpe61 


http://imgur.com/1k6QL8o


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

So, this was unexpected - the date changeover on my watch starts at roughly 10:40 pm. Its been in this halfway position for roughly an hour now.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

BTNMNKI said:


> View attachment 15882548
> 
> 
> So, this was unexpected - the date changeover on my watch starts at roughly 10:40 pm. Its been in this halfway position for roughly an hour now.


And the day of the week will finish advancing to the chosen language around 2:30 a.m. or 3. This long drawn out date change behavior is normal for the Seiko day/date movements.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

BTNMNKI said:


> View attachment 15882548
> 
> 
> So, this was unexpected - the date changeover on my watch starts at roughly 10:40 pm. Its been in this halfway position for roughly an hour now.


Yup. The 2 I had both started the date change right after 10:15 and the day change completed right at 3am. It's normal for this movement. That's part of the reason I no longer own one.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

K42 said:


> Yup. The 2 I had both started the date change right after 10:15 and the day change completed right at 3am. It's normal for this movement. That's part of the reason I no longer own one.


This has been standard since at least the 1960's for mid to low range movements. All my vintage ones do this, with the exception of my King Seiko 4502, which has instant date change at midnight. All the rest (5625, 6309, 4006, 6139, 6138, 6217, 4S15, 7005, on which the 7S and 4R movements are based) start lazily turning over between 10:15 and 11:00. This has never bothered me (I'm in my late 30's, married, with a job and a toddler, I'm asleep by then anyway), although the few occasions seeing my KS 45 snap over at midnight is pretty neat. Maybe that's why I always wear it on NYE?


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

gshock626 said:


>


Is that tropic really brown, or is that just the light? It looks good!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks. Yes it's brown. By Zuludiver.



jamaha said:


> Is that tropic really brown, or is that just the light? It looks good!


----------



## vee1rotate (Jun 17, 2019)

Far and away my most worn watch. Checks a lot of boxes. Liking this one a lot.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Snagged an Uncle Seiko President for this piece, great upgrade over the stock bracelet!


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

A question regarding the see-through caseback: does anyone know a source for fitting conventional steel casebacks – and could a steel caseback possibly be a bit thinner and reduce the overall height of the watch? I like it when watches sit close to the wrist. Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

BlueRibbon said:


> A question regarding the see-through caseback: does anyone know a source for fitting conventional steel casebacks - and could a steel caseback possibly be a bit thinner and reduce the overall height of the watch? I like it when watches sit close to the wrist. Thanks in advance for any input!


Intriguing question! I'm curious as well


----------



## Irish McConaghy (May 20, 2021)

Good evening all, finally registered, I'm lucky enough to have a 55 and 57, and a lot of the relay posts on here convinced me I'd love them, picked up the gilt 57 first, then the 55 when they dropped a bit in price! Must say I love them, some of my favourite watches, and I've played around with a few watch strap combos and have a tip. I picked up the oyster bracelet from long Island watches at the same time as a tan suede deployment strap from strapcode. A couple of observations, as much as I loved the long Island bracelet, the male end solid fittings changed the feel of the watch and sit a tad square where they meet the female end of the first link, I'm going to try rounding it off slightly and try it again, but otherwise it's lovely, just makes the watch sit a tad bigger. The suede one the clasp was massive in comparison and all brushed, didn't quite match the case. Now, I got to tinkering, clasp from the long Island watch bracelet, with the suede strapcode strap, then stick it on the gilt 57, oh my, it's a pretty thing indeed. Souch my wife has now stolen it, but I can't blame her! If only the two companies could combine to offer the combo together! First post, but I'll try to add photos, erm, struggling, any tips??


----------



## Irish McConaghy (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Irish McConaghy (May 20, 2021)




----------



## JesseG (Nov 7, 2019)

BlueRibbon said:


> A question regarding the see-through caseback: does anyone know a source for fitting conventional steel casebacks - and could a steel caseback possibly be a bit thinner and reduce the overall height of the watch? I like it when watches sit close to the wrist. Thanks in advance for any input!


I wondered if the SKX caseback would fit on my SRPD. I don't want to remove the caseback just to test it though.  I think the case dimensions are just slightly different than the SKX. I don't think it would reduce the overall height very much, if any, on the SRPE or SRPD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JesseG (Nov 7, 2019)

Slant said:


> And the day of the week will finish advancing to the chosen language around 2:30 a.m. or 3. This long drawn out date change behavior is normal for the Seiko day/date movements.


The 4R36 movement eases you into the next day. 
But joking aside, it has never bothered me. The date changes over quickly enough, which is more important to me anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKFlyer (Jul 15, 2012)

Wearing my slightly tweaked SRPE51 tonight...


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Harvest time today. It's gonna be a good day.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

NKFlyer said:


> Wearing my slightly tweaked SRPE51 tonight...


I had no idea lumed chapter rings were a thing. That's wild. I'd say it should be a normal Seiko offering, except misalignment in the dark would drive some people mad. 

Mind sharing your process?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Red Barton Silicon


----------



## NKFlyer (Jul 15, 2012)

Sir-Guy said:


> Mind sharing your process?


Sure. It's a stock SRPD case, back, crown, and bracelet. I had these parts lying around from putting SRPD63 guts into a Turtle conversion case.

Stock SRPE51 movement, dial, and hands except for the second hand which I replaced with a blue one from Namoki for a little pop of color.

Gunmetal metal lumed chapter ring from Namoki. For economy, I wanted to reuse the stock SRPE chapter ring but it doesn't fit the SRPD case (too large).

Namoki Rolex-style bezel and metal yachmaster insert.

Cheap domed mineral crystal from Esslinger.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Red Barton Silicon
> View attachment 15896697


Great looking strap, is it comfortable?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

cybercat said:


> Great looking strap, is it comfortable?


Not to sound melodramatic, but It is unbelievably comfortable - and only $18! I just bought 4 of these silicone straps for various watches and Barton gives you 15% off when buying 3 or more.
You really can't go wrong.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Winky, good to hear, v hot n sticky here now (34ºC)
I'd just visited the page & it said "$166" each 😧

Just realised must be showing in Hong Kong Dollars because of my location!
(Converts to about US$21.38). Think I'll try a couple of them. Cheers!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

cybercat said:


> Thanks Winky, good to hear, v hot n sticky here now (34ºC)
> I'd just visited the page & it said "$166" each 😧
> 
> Just realised must be showing in Hong Kong Dollars because of my location!
> (Converts to about US$21.38). Think I'll try a couple of them. Cheers!


Sure thing, hope they work for you!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Still wishing this was 2mm thinner in diameter. 40mm is just a bit too big.


----------



## mr4guns (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

BlueRibbon said:


> A question regarding the see-through caseback: does anyone know a source for fitting conventional steel casebacks - and could a steel caseback possibly be a bit thinner and reduce the overall height of the watch? I like it when watches sit close to the wrist. Thanks in advance for any input!





JesseG said:


> I wondered if the SKX caseback would fit on my SRPD. I don't want to remove the caseback just to test it though.  I think the case dimensions are just slightly different than the SKX. I don't think it would reduce the overall height very much, if any, on the SRPE or SRPD.


In his tear down video, Marc from Long Island Watch said the SKX casebacks are not compatible, so until someone produces one for the SRPE, we're stuck.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mr4guns said:


> View attachment 15898793


SONIC BOOM! That's awesome.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Let's say, hypothetically that a guy or gal owns an SRPE, and let's for argument's sake say that it speeds up oh about 20 seconds per day, and let's also in the interest of science assume that said owner found this pretty annoying and wanted to reset the watch at least somewhat regularly, like maybe every other day or so.

Would that be bad for the movement? Should whoever this entirely theoretical individual may be keep his or her impulses in check and try a little of that ever elusive patience? Or can one just stop and adjust to one's heart's desire?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

It's a push pull crown so no thread wear or crossing to worry about, I say adjust away to your hearts content. I would also try demagnetizing.


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> Let's say, hypothetically that a guy or gal owns an SRPE, and let's for argument's sake say that it speeds up oh about 20 seconds per day, and let's also in the interest of science assume that said owner found this pretty annoying and wanted to reset the watch at least somewhat regularly, like maybe every other day or so.
> 
> Would that be bad for the movement? Should whoever this entirely theoretical individual may bekeep his or her impulses in check and try a little of that ever elusive patience? Or can one jsut stop and adjust to one's heart's desire?


Yeah, adjust and hack and stop and restart to your heart's content. This is why it's actually a boon that the crown is not a screwdown-crown.

You can of course also play with checking the rate of your watch in different positions. In all likelihood it runs fastest with dial up, a bit slower dial down, and slower yet in the position crown up. So if you rested it crown up over night, for example, you could possibly slow down the overall rate of the watch considerably.
Strictly hypothetically, this is what a guy or gal with a hypothetically fast running SRPE could conceivably do ;-)


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Dang, well this hypothetical watch is just a few weeks old and hasn't really been close to anything that could magnetise it. So that would be if the store that sold it done goofed.


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> Dang, well this hypothetical watch is just a few weeks old and hasn't really been close to anything that could magnetise it. So that would be if the store that sold it done goofed.


I've heard of watches getting magnetized in transit. Probably rare, but it can happen. I can recommend the iPhone-app "Lepsi" (I'm sure there are Android alternatives) for checking whether your watch is magnetized. And no, you don't run a risk of magnetizing your watch by checking it this way.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

BTNMNKI said:


> Dang, well this hypothetical watch is just a few weeks old and hasn't really been close to anything that could magnetise it. So that would be if the store that sold it done goofed.


It's entirely possible that unknown to you it was close enough to something, magnetic fields are everywhere and it's even just as possible it could have become magnetized during shipping to the store or at the store itself so it's worth a shot to demagnetize it.


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

Magnets are everywhere these days ;-) Guy on a German watch forum had these mysterious inconsistencies with his brand new and expensive mechanical watch, always after he went cycling. But not on a bumpy road, so it was really strange. Weeks and weeks after the initial posting he wrote an update: turns out the sleeves of his bike jacket had strong magnets ...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> Let's say, hypothetically that a guy or gal owns an SRPE, and let's for argument's sake say that it speeds up oh about 20 seconds per day, and let's also in the interest of science assume that said owner found this pretty annoying and wanted to reset the watch at least somewhat regularly, like maybe every other day or so.
> 
> Would that be bad for the movement? Should whoever this entirely theoretical individual may be keep his or her impulses in check and try a little of that ever elusive patience? Or can one just stop and adjust to one's heart's desire?


It is very easy to regulate a watch to make it more accurate. You'd open the case back, then use a wooden toothpick to move a little lever to slow down the movement. It'd help if you bought an inexpensive Timegrapher app on your phone, to show you immediately the effect of your lever movement. Once you know what you're doing, it can be done in less than 10 minutes, and it is very satisfying to get a watch into a more accurate range.

Downside: can void warranty to open up the watch yourself. And if you don't have a steady hand, and end up moving or touching the wrong part, you can screw up the movement.

Plenty of YouTune tutorials. I'd suggest having a look.

Finally, 20 seconds fast a day doesn't sound like a magnetization issue. Just needs to be regulated.


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Full ninja mode









Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

ohhenry1 said:


> It is very easy to regulate a watch to make it more accurate. You'd open the case back, then use a wooden toothpick to move a little lever to slow down the movement. It'd help if you bought an inexpensive Timegrapher app on your phone, to show you immediately the effect of your lever movement. Once you know what you're doing, it can be done in less than 10 minutes, and it is very satisfying to get a watch into a more accurate range.
> 
> Downside: can void warranty to open up the watch yourself. And if you don't have a steady hand, and end up moving or touching the wrong part, you can screw up the movement.
> 
> ...


20 spd could be a magnetization issue, you can't discount it out of hand as there can be varying degrees, even causing a loss of time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap? I am wanting to get a leather strap for my grey dial.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Luftwaffel said:


> Full ninja mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might need to get that at some point and then swap the dial. It's gorgeous but I'd go nuts if it wasn't immediately legible in low-light conditions 😄


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Colmustard86 said:


> What strap? I am wanting to get a leather strap for my grey dial.


It's from an Italian company called Colareb and it's from the Sienna collection.


----------



## Sir_Ringo (Jun 3, 2021)

Just got a SRPE61 (when it showed up it turned out to be a "Made in Japan" version, which I'm pleased about even if it doesn't matter haha) as part of an experiment to see if I'd enjoy wearing a watch again regularly for the first time in years. So far, so good! I've actually been stalking a few more expensive watches for a while, and this was the first budget mechanical watch I liked enough to actually buy. One of the Grand Seiko Spring Drive watches is high on my list -- trying to figure out how well they hold their value.

Anyway, SRPE prices are _really_ good for US buyers right now. Macy's has the SRPE61 for $176 today, and via Greentoe you can find several of the bracelet models for around/below $140.


----------



## Sir_Ringo (Jun 3, 2021)

EDIT: Aghh sorry, I didn't see that the post I was commenting on is 11 months old -- it appeared right above a post from a couple days ago. (I somehow missed the button that says "click to see all posts" or whatever it's called ?)
--

I haven't gone that deep into the world of watch reviews, but as far as I can tell people seem to LOVE this line of watches -- "best budget Seiko in years" etc. They might note a few areas where it could be improved, but that doesn't mean that they think the watch is bad or a bad value.



Aspirin-san said:


> So here we are - Seiko releases this budget mechanical watch, and now... For some reason it should be hated since it is cheap and with mineral glass.
> I mean... Brainlets complaining that this budget watch is a budget watch and yet again Seiko are garbage.
> Seriously, times like these make my awkwardness shine thanks to me failing to control my misanthropy episodes.
> If it was not WatchUseek's sub-forum dedicated to Seiko fans I would probably think I am the only one of 10 people that like Seiko.
> ...


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh yeah, you found my sperging episode. My stand is still the same, and now they got really cheaper (cheaper than some microbrands).


----------



## Sir_Ringo (Jun 3, 2021)

Aspirin-san said:


> Oh yeah, you found my sperging episode. My stand is still the same, and now they got really cheaper (cheaper than some microbrands).


Haha yes sorry! Anyway, even by always strong-value Seiko standards these watches feel really special given how low the retail price has gotten.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Its a great watch, for twice the price in my opinion. I bought mine with intentions to mod somehow, but now I'll probably just enjoy it. To me, its a great daily as part of a highly affordable two watch "collection"


----------



## lvoky (Jan 17, 2021)

My first watch mod. A SARB037 tribute made from the 40mm Seiko 5 Sports. SARB037 style dial and stainless steel chapter ring with engraved indexes, dauphine hands (all Yobokies parts), sapphire crystal with no AR (SeikoMods) and a custom rotor from DIY Watch Club. I have one more chapter ring on hand and I'll try to find some way how to make it salmon colour too and will try if the indexed stell or non-indexed salmon will look better. Maybe...


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

Would love to see these in a couple of bright colours like a certain other watch we've all seen come out in the last year or so.


----------



## Sir_Ringo (Jun 3, 2021)

Sorry to revive such an old post, but do you have any idea which Aliexpress bracelet you bought? I have the NATO version -- interested in seeing if I like a bracelet (and since I'm not sure I'll even like a metal strap I'd prefer not to spend $60 or $70 on one of the more commonly recommended options).



Cuttalossa said:


> For those looking for a quality budget bracelet via AliExpress....
> This is a solid link oyster I got for my SNXS79 a while back. The end links are hollow but after some widening it's a solid fit with no gaps. Not bad for $12.
> 
> View attachment 15804460


----------



## lvoky (Jan 17, 2021)

old45 said:


> Would love to see these in a couple of bright colours like a certain other watch we've all seen come out in the last year or so.


That is a pretty easy fix. There are many aftermarket dials in bright colours and various styles out there. Just find the one you like and swap it or have it swapped by your local watchmaker. The only issue might be the chapter ring, there are not many aftermarket chapter rings for this 5 Sports out there, so the solution that works is the stanless steel Yobokies chapter rings I got for my mod.


----------



## brennanmc7 (Oct 15, 2020)

old45 said:


> Would love to see these in a couple of bright colours like a certain other watch we've all seen come out in the last year or so.


I have been thinking the same thing. Some bright orange, red, green, blue etc would be awesome.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Sir_Ringo said:


> Sorry to revive such an old post, but do you have any idea which Aliexpress bracelet you bought? I have the NATO version -- interested in seeing if I like a bracelet (and since I'm not sure I'll even like a metal strap I'd prefer not to spend $60 or $70 on one of the more commonly recommended options).


Found it here...https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32889793535.html

Price is up a little, but it is definitely worth the $16. It fits numerous 20mm dials I own with some minor adjustments so it's been a pretty versatile purchase for a solid link bracelet.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

lvoky said:


> That is a pretty easy fix. There are many aftermarket dials in bright colours and various styles out there. Just find the one you like and swap it or have it swapped by your local watchmaker. The only issue might be the chapter ring, there are not many aftermarket chapter rings for this 5 Sports out there, so the solution that works is the stanless steel Yobokies chapter rings I got for my mod.


But no black sunburst with the rounded 6 & 9 o'clock indices 😭


----------



## Sir_Ringo (Jun 3, 2021)

Just out of curiosity, how much (or little!) do you all care about the "Made in Japan" detail? Do you see it as being a desirable feature or an irrelevant one?

As I mentioned a few posts above I just got a SRPE61 with "Made in Japan" on the dial -- bought it from an AD on eBay for almost half off MSRP, which was best price I could find for a brushed/NATO-strap variant. Anyway, if anyone else is looking, I just noticed that have a few more -- obv no idea if they're all "Made in Japan" but FWIW the listing does specify that they are.


----------



## lvoky (Jan 17, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> But no black sunburst with the rounded 6 & 9 o'clock indices 😭


Well, it is always difficult to find exactly what you have in your mind - there are so many suppliers and when you find something, that looks like what you're looking for, you discover just a slight difference, that is so bothersome for you. I know that very well, even though I'm very new to the modding space. I still haven't found good supplies of chapter rings for the 40mm 5 Sports series (only Yobokies has those steel polished with or without indicies), I want a S signed crown for the 40mm 5 Sports too. And I'm looking for a no-date pastel purple dial in the OP style. No luck finding any of those parts anywhere yet.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Minor mod - Namoki second hand


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Minor mod - Namoki second hand
> View attachment 15937097


Good call. That tail-end lume is such an odd design choice.


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

Nabbed the black dresSKX on bracelet from Macy’s because of an extra sale promo and a Cap1 Shopping credit of 10%. Over the first 6 hours it’s at +1 sec. 

BUT the dial and chapter ring are clearly 1mm off.
Did I win the lottery on time keeping and I should roll with the “character” that is Seiko chapter rings? Or should I head back to Macys to look for better alignment because everyone is getting great time keeping?
Cheers!


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Control187 said:


> Nabbed the black dresSKX on bracelet from Macy's because of an extra sale promo and a Cap1 Shopping credit of 10%. Over the first 6 hours it's at +1 sec.
> 
> BUT the dial and chapter ring are clearly 1mm off.
> Did I win the lottery on time keeping and I should roll with the "character" that is Seiko chapter rings? Or should I head back to Macys to look for better alignment because everyone is getting great time keeping?
> Cheers!


When you say "everyone".... Mine is running at +20 - 30 spd. Though I did keep it because of the correctly centered chapter ring. Starting to suspect Seiko intentionally only gives you one or the other.


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

BTNMNKI said:


> When you say "everyone".... Mine is running at +20 - 30 spd. Though I did keep it because of the correctly centered chapter ring. Starting to suspect Seiko intentionally only gives you one or the other.


This is the way.


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

Sir_Ringo said:


> Just got a SRPE61 (when it showed up it turned out to be a "Made in Japan" version, which I'm pleased about even if it doesn't matter haha) as part of an experiment to see if I'd enjoy wearing a watch again regularly for the first time in years. So far, so good! I've actually been stalking a few more expensive watches for a while, and this was the first budget mechanical watch I liked enough to actually buy.


I did the same thing, now my SRPE isn't getting much wrist time since I'm "moved on".

I have been scrolling through the thread trying to be inspired to wear it again.


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

NikoMos said:


> Just got this and loving it...
> View attachment 15869728


Bought the blue one, but might sell it on and grab one of these. Would be my first gray dial. Looks great with the sunburst. Does any one know if there is also a matte gray version out there--maybe the US market version?


----------



## NikoMos (Aug 9, 2018)

hello_bumbie said:


> Bought the blue one, but might sell it on and grab one of these. Would be my first gray dial. Looks great with the sunburst. Does any one know if there is also a matte gray version out there--maybe the US market version?


Hmmm. You mean with a non-sunburst dial? There may be a limited edition of some sorts that has this but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## mcdonoab (Jun 8, 2021)

thevowels said:


> I did the same thing, now my SRPE isn't getting much wrist time since I'm "moved on".
> 
> I have been scrolling through the thread trying to be inspired to wear it again.


I'm new to mechanical watches and collecting watches. I started with the SRPE57 and have picked up other watches. As I've started to get other watches, my SRPE does not get as much wear time as it used to. However, I do manage to wear it at least one day a week. The watch oozes with style and is the perfect casual watch. If you're looking something straightforward and looks great, you can't go wrong with this watch.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Minor mod - Namoki second hand
> View attachment 15937097


I thought about doing something very similar with a more interesting second hand. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

hello_bumbie said:


> Bought the blue one, but might sell it on and grab one of these. Would be my first gray dial. Looks great with the sunburst. Does any one know if there is also a matte gray version out there--maybe the US market version?


No matte gray version, but you could mod it.

I wanted matte blue:


----------



## mr4guns (Jan 20, 2021)

Finish my mod with sumo icy dial and give more GS vibe


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

This may not be a neutral place to ask this, but do you feel the largish crown with guards at 4 o’clock makes the watch too casual for office dress? I know it depends on me, my office, and a bunch of other things, but curios for opinions.

Odds are it is a dealbreaker for me - just the fact that I’m asking means I probably wouldn’t be comfortable with it. But I’m prepared to be convinced otherwise.

I’m looking for my ‘one watch’ and this in black on the bracelet is close to what Im after.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

I like 4 o’clock crowns and I like it on these but if it was at three I could see it lookin on more traditional for the office.


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

I like everything about them. When they first appeared I disregarded them because the Seiko images made them look rubbish.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

I ordered the 55. Now the wait begins.


----------



## mcdonoab (Jun 8, 2021)

GregB said:


> This may not be a neutral place to ask this, but do you feel the largish crown with guards at 4 o'clock makes the watch too casual for office dress? I know it depends on me, my office, and a bunch of other things, but curios for opinions.
> 
> Odds are it is a dealbreaker for me - just the fact that I'm asking means I probably wouldn't be comfortable with it. But I'm prepared to be convinced otherwise.
> 
> I'm looking for my 'one watch' and this in black on the bracelet is close to what Im after.


I don't know how much convincing I can do other than to echo what you've already said. The black SRPE55 on the bracelet is dressy enough.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

GregB said:


> This may not be a neutral place to ask this, but do you feel the largish crown with guards at 4 o'clock makes the watch too casual for office dress? I know it depends on me, my office, and a bunch of other things, but curios for opinions.
> 
> Odds are it is a dealbreaker for me - just the fact that I'm asking means I probably wouldn't be comfortable with it. But I'm prepared to be convinced otherwise.
> 
> I'm looking for my 'one watch' and this in black on the bracelet is close to what Im after.


Imho, the 4-o-clock crown isn't at all an issue. The Seiko 5 I wear as my dress watch has a 4-o-clock crown.

The main issue for me is the 40mm diameter. If it were 38mm, it would be a slam dunk as my most favored watch. As it is, it's just a hair too big


----------



## Jeffrey Lim (Nov 30, 2015)

Does anyone think that this SRPE series will become a collectible in the future like how the alpinist or SARB033 is now?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeffrey Lim said:


> Does anyone think that this SRPE series will become a collectible in the future like how the alpinist or SARB033 is now?


Not a chance. It could become a sort of classic in the Seiko lineup, but no way it reaches SARB level, for any number of reasons.


----------



## Jeffrey Lim (Nov 30, 2015)

Got the SRPE55 a few months ago. Also got the sinn 556i a few weeks ago. Can honestly say the seiko holds its own with the sinn costing about 8-10x more. If I could change one thing it is to reduce the case size to around 38mm and to increase the dial size. Too much bezel around the crystal. Other than that it is a wonderful watch. Bonus points if you get a jubilee bracelet on it too.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

GregB said:


> This may not be a neutral place to ask this, but do you feel the largish crown with guards at 4 o'clock makes the watch too casual for office dress? I know it depends on me, my office, and a bunch of other things, but curios for opinions.
> 
> Odds are it is a dealbreaker for me - just the fact that I'm asking means I probably wouldn't be comfortable with it. But I'm prepared to be convinced otherwise.
> 
> I'm looking for my 'one watch' and this in black on the bracelet is close to what Im after.


It does make it less dressy, both the position and the size. But chances are if you work in a place where people care enough about wristwatches and appearance to even consider it, they'd sneer at a Seiko anyway.

Good thing is, it's dressier than a diver and you can really change its appearance by putting it on a nicer bracelet (and maybe swapping the hands while you're at it). I've got mine on a medium sized mesh and it looks killer.



Jeffrey Lim said:


> Got the SRPE55 a few months ago. Also got the sinn 556i a few weeks ago. Can honestly say the seiko holds its own with the sinn costing about 8-10x more. If I could change one thing it is to reduce the case size to around 38mm and to increase the dial size. Too much bezel around the crystal. Other than that it is a wonderful watch. Bonus points if you get a jubilee bracelet on it too.
> View attachment 15943539


Agreed. It's not so much bezel that it's a dealbreaker, but they could've definitely slimmed it down.

I think the easiest way to get around it is picking which model you get. I have the 55 as well - matte black dial and shiny bezel draws attention to the latter. Get one of the sunburst dials with matted bezel and chances are you'll notice it less.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Curious thing. Neither Macy’s nor Kohl’s carry the black version. At least it’s not listed on their websites. Any idea why? Perhaps the black versions are in shorter supply?

I ordered my 55 from amazon.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Ordered a 20mm heirsh ranger for the grey. What do you think?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Looks like they just released a new version. Not my cup of tea but I'm sure it'll make someone happy.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

BTNMNKI said:


> Looks like they just released a new version. Not my cup of tea but I'm sure it'll make someone happy.
> 
> View attachment 15970457


Not mine either, but the silver chapter ring opens up additional possibilities for easy dial mods!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Pre-holiday weekend at the office. This thing looks great on almost any strap!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Agree they look great on a variety of straps and I have a nice leather one for mine but I still prefer it on the stock bracelet, mainly for water activities. I'm considering a tropic strap for that reason.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

My SRPE is acting up. Used to run about 20 seconds fast a day, then 40, now it's averaging 50 over the course of 4 days. I don't remove it except for showers. 50 spd is out of spec. Watch is only two months old, I still have warranty. 

What do you guys think? Magnetised or something more sinister? Should I return it and ask them to sort it out?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

BTNMNKI said:


> My SRPE is acting up. Used to run about 20 seconds fast a day, then 40, now it's averaging 50 over the course of 4 days. I don't remove it except for showers. 50 spd is out of spec. Watch is only two months old, I still have warranty.
> 
> What do you guys think? Magnetised or something more sinister? Should I return it and ask them to sort it out?


Doesn't hurt to demag it first.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I was excited when these came out, but held off picking one up as I've been shopping the 7s Seiko 5 series, lately. Finally, pricing was right, and I am considering a mod project, so it was time...










Impressions - nice watch, as nice as expected... but not mind-blowing, not exceeding expectations. Satisfying in getting exactly what I expected; no more, no less.

Love the blue dial, the hands and indexes, case shape, flat crystal, and the 4R movement.

Meh: crystal material, bracelet, display caseback.

Possible mitigation: since I prefer a slimmer profile and a more tool-ish vibe, flat crystal works for me, and current personal policy is to refrain from immediate sapphire replacement until/unless unsightly scratches. I am reluctantly coming to grips with Hardlex.

I may grab a Namoki slim caseback.

Likewise, after delving into 7s Seiko 5 watches, the stock bracelet does not offend. I may try other straps, but the OG bracelet is OK.

Otherwise... I wish it was even a bit smaller. But since I can pull off a full size SKX and am familiar with the fit, this is a nice compromise size. The SNKL41 case is one of my all time favorites, so that might say a lot regarding how I view the size of this one, but it's not hideously large.

Bottom line: I really like it, as much as expected. Now a decision to keep it stock, or mod as planned...


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> I was excited when these came out, but held off picking one up as I've been shopping the 7s Seiko 5 series, lately. Finally, pricing was right, and I am considering a mod project, so it was time...
> 
> View attachment 15998472
> 
> ...


Put it on a bracelet or strap with no taper. Makes it appear smaller. Works on me at least (6.5" wrist).


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mconlonx said:


> I was excited when these came out, but held off picking one up as I've been shopping the 7s Seiko 5 series, lately. Finally, pricing was right, and I am considering a mod project, so it was time...
> 
> View attachment 15998472
> 
> ...


Let me know how the Namoki caseback fits.

Will be interested to see how the 40mm no-bezel size works for you over time. I've waffles back and forth. Still wish it was 38mm, but have come to terms with the 40mm. It's actually comfortable, especially on the Long Island bracelet, it just looks big next to my other watches.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Jeffrey Lim said:


> Got the SRPE55 a few months ago. Also got the sinn 556i a few weeks ago. Can honestly say the seiko holds its own with the sinn costing about 8-10x more. If I could change one thing it is to reduce the case size to around 38mm and to increase the dial size. Too much bezel around the crystal. Other than that it is a wonderful watch. Bonus points if you get a jubilee bracelet on it too.
> View attachment 15943539


OK, what bracelet is that and where did you source it...?



BTNMNKI said:


> Put it on a bracelet or strap with no taper. Makes it appear smaller. Works on me at least (6.5" wrist).





RotorRonin said:


> Let me know how the Namoki caseback fits.
> 
> Will be interested to see how the 40mm no-bezel size works for you over time. I've waffles back and forth. Still wish it was 38mm, but have come to terms with the 40mm. It's actually comfortable, especially on the Long Island bracelet, it just looks big next to my other watches.


Watch size is an interesting thing. I like the older Seiko 5 cases at 36-38mm. But because of the shorter L2L measurements, I can pull off divers as large as an SKX or even a Turtle on my 7" wrist. I just prefer smaller watches.

The other thing I've noticed is the crystal and dial size. I've tried watches as large as 39mm (Archimede Pilot) and 40mm (Sinn 856), and they just seem too large. Even though with both, 39 or 40mm doesn't sound too large, and they don't have overly long L2L measurements. But both have minimal bezels, so all that dial, in my eyes, looks HUGE on wrist.

The SRPE5x is at 40mm dia (on the larger size), 44mm L2L (great), but the real mitigating factor is the crystal size (32mm) and dial size (28.5mm). On the SNK973, for instance, dial size is the same, crystal is 30mm. Also helping things is the wider bezel and then an even wider case. It does add some clunkiness to the design, but it also shrinks the crystal/dial size, in effect making it wear smaller. And the SRPE has a chapter ring, which I think also minimizes the dial style.










Also by way of contrast, I have a Seiko Cocktail Time Negroni, and while ostensibly smaller, at 38.5mm, it wears larger being all-dial, minimal bezel, and a longer L2L.

I've always wanted very hard to like the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, but at some absurd L2L for its 38mm diameter, just can't do it.

Bottom line is: size is not an issue for me, with the SRPE series, even at 40mm.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> OK, what bracelet is that and where did you source it...?


Are you asking me or Jeffrey?


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> I was excited when these came out, but held off picking one up as I've been shopping the 7s Seiko 5 series, lately. Finally, pricing was right, and I am considering a mod project, so it was time...
> 
> View attachment 15998472
> 
> ...


Which of the Nakomi slim casebacks are you considering? none of the ones I saw list them as being compatible that I can see. Or is it just a known thing that SKX and SRPE casebacks are interchangeable?


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

DMcMaine said:


> Which of the Nakomi slim casebacks are you considering? none of the ones I saw list them as being compatible that I can see. Or is it just a known thing that SKX and SRPE casebacks are interchangeable?


Taking a chance that the SKX slim case ack will work.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> Are you asking me or Jeffrey?


Jeffery, but if you know, happy to be clued in...


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

mconlonx said:


> Taking a chance that the SKX slim case ack will work.


I sure hope it does!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

DMcMaine said:


> Which of the Nakomi slim casebacks are you considering? none of the ones I saw list them as being compatible that I can see. Or is it just a known thing that SKX and SRPE casebacks are interchangeable?


One of the reviews on Namoki's site mentions the SRPD, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> Jeffery, but if you know, happy to be clued in...


Jubilee bracelet, Miltat and Uncle Seiko both offer them (with solid and hollow endlinks respectively)


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

DMcMaine said:


> Which of the Nakomi slim casebacks are you considering? none of the ones I saw list them as being compatible that I can see. Or is it just a known thing that SKX and SRPE casebacks are interchangeable?





mconlonx said:


> Taking a chance that the SKX slim case ack will work.


Looking back through the thread, comments on Marc's video of the breakdown, and at a couple of mod sites, it seems the SKX and SRPD/SRPE caseback are not compatible.

Mike, let me know if you find out otherwise!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Looking back through the thread, comments on Marc's video of the breakdown, and at a couple of mod sites, it seems the SKX and SRPD/SRPE caseback are not compatible.
> 
> Mike, let me know if you find out otherwise!


Will do. Namoki order receipt received... And an Uncle Seiko jubilee bracelet ordered up.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRPE69/SBSA059


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

On a Watchgecko H-Link bracelet.


----------



## gusbuf (Mar 27, 2012)

Forgive me if this has already been brought up here. Is there an aftermarket matching PVD/DLC bracelet for the SRPE69? Does Seiko make one that fits this watch? Please advise. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

gusbuf said:


> Forgive me if this has already been brought up here. Is there an aftermarket matching PVD/DLC bracelet for the SRPE69? Does Seiko make one that fits this watch? Please advise. Thanks for any and all help.


They do not. But the SRPE looks very good on a mesh bracelet and there are number of those available coated in black if you can vibe with that. There are black metal link bracelets available too, but none with fitted endlinks, just with straight ones.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Now modded...


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> Now modded...
> 
> View attachment 16010148


Neat!

I have the same set of hands en route. Wish someone offered the dial with the rounded 6 and 9 o'clock indices and just a date window.

Did you make that dial yourself?


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hey you all just thought I would let you know I posted my srpe51 up for sale on the sales board.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRPE57/SBSA047


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> Neat!
> 
> I have the same set of hands en route. Wish someone offered the dial with the rounded 6 and 9 o'clock indices and just a date window.
> 
> Did you make that dial yourself?


No, I'm not that talented. Found posted on FB mod groups by member Dial Maker, purchased both dial and mivement with lume date wheel already installed via Messenger.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

FYI, the Namokimods SKX Slim Caseback fits the SRPE models just fine.

Thickness, from 11.9mm to 10.9
WR from 10atm to 5atm

I'm willing to make that trade...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Looking back through the thread, comments on Marc's video of the breakdown, and at a couple of mod sites, it seems the SKX and SRPD/SRPE caseback are not compatible.
> 
> Mike, let me know if you find out otherwise!


And @DMcMaine - see above, the slim caseback works just fine.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mconlonx said:


> And @DMcMaine - see above, the slim caseback works just fine.


HOT DOG!


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> And @DMcMaine - see above, the slim caseback works just fine.


That's awesome! Thanks for doing the work and testing this out. Good stuff!


----------



## 68RSCamaro (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi,

I just ordered my SRPE53 off Mimo's Jewelry. They have really great pricing right now!
Here's the link.






LAST CHANCE


NO CODES Needed ALL SALES ARE FINAL ROCK BOTTOM PRICES SHIPPED FREE IN US ALL WATCHES ARE BRAND NEW WITH THEIR MANUFACTURES WARRANTY It's ok to ASK questions and request pictures or short vid of the watches for confirmation before ordering or shipping NO RAIN CHECKS, NO RETURNS, NO REFUNDS, NO...



mimosjewelry.com


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

HMR170 said:


> View attachment 16034751


Sigh... I remember when mine looked like that. Less than 3 months ago. Now the bezel has enough "hairlines" to stitch together a sizable toupee. 😅


----------



## YakYak (Aug 8, 2021)

JaviAlonso said:


> Mi modded Arctic SRPE. Sumo white dial, white chapter ring, Steinhart vintage oyster bracelet 20 to 16mm.
> View attachment 15757798
> 
> View attachment 15757802
> ...


Thank you so much for the idea with the Steinhart bracelet!! You just saved me 60€


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi I have the srpe61 on nato and also have a sailcloth strap as well. I am looking at getting a metal strap and was looking at the uncle seiko jubilee and president braclet.
Mine has the brushed bezel and I can't help but think due to the thickness of the watch on jubilee might not be suited to the watch and the president is a better in-between choice.
Has anyone any experience of either straps and also do people think they work better on bracket or strap such as leather/nato and to skip the metal strap? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

[QUOTE="Crockey1, post: 53839102, member: 1290831"do people think they work better on bracket or strap such as leather/nato and to skip the metal strap? 
Thanks in advance[/QUOTE]

I'd highly recommend Long Island Watch's bracelet. It's not too thick, wears smaller and more comfortably than the stock bracelet, feels solid, and tapers from 20-16mm. It's really comfortable.

Also, LIW offers stellar support and service.

Recycled pic:


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

Love this watch!!


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks @rotorill have a look 😀


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> [QUOTE="Crockey1, post: 53839102, member: 1290831"do people think they work better on bracket or strap such as leather/nato and to skip the metal strap?
> Thanks in advance


I'd highly recommend Long Island Watch's bracelet. It's not too thick, wears smaller and more comfortably than the stock bracelet, feels solid, and tapers from 20-16mm. It's really comfortable.

Also, LIW offers stellar support and service.

Recycled pic:








[/QUOTE]
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Also, can confirm @mconlonx is right about the Namoki SKX013 slim caseback.

Put it on mine today and it shaved a full 1mm of the case height - mine measured with digital calipers as 12mm before the swap, and 11mm after.

I know it's only a 1mm reduction, but the it's noticeable on the wrist!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Crockey1 said:


> Hi I have the srpe61 on nato and also have a sailcloth strap as well. I am looking at getting a metal strap and was looking at the uncle seiko jubilee and president braclet.
> Mine has the brushed bezel and I can't help but think due to the thickness of the watch on jubilee might not be suited to the watch and the president is a better in-between choice.
> Has anyone any experience of either straps and also do people think they work better on bracket or strap such as leather/nato and to skip the metal strap?
> Thanks in advance


I went with the Uncle Seiko Jubilee and like it a lot. I have the President on an SNKL41, and like that one, too. Probably you can't go wrong with either. I went US rather than LIW or Strapcode because female endlinks - even if they are hollow, still like the fit better than solid male endlinks.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks @mconlI didn't even know there was a male and female endlinks learn something new all the time.
If you had to pick one would your say jubilee or president for the srpe 🙂


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Crockey1 said:


> Thanks @mconlI didn't even know there was a male and female endlinks learn something new all the time.
> If you had to pick one would your say jubilee or president for the srpe 🙂


Well... I bought a Jubilee for the modded SRPE53, so that's one answer to the question, but if I didn't already have an SNKL41 on a President bracelet, I might have gone that way, instead.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Wow funky mod thanks for the advice,I do think the jubilee really suits it and doesn't look too thin


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

I've got some nice watches, including Rolex, but my first adult watch was a Seiko quartz in the 80s. Still have it, but this is my first Seiko since. Just opened it and suddenly I relived the thrill of that first watch. Just love it!


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Don't remember who asked for it, but Namoki now has a black jubilee for those of you who own the SRPE69. 

Oh, and signed crowns with bug lugs and knurling too, apparently.


----------



## Hobs (Jul 13, 2021)

I love my SRPE53 and have been considering getting the green one (65) as well. However, in the pictures I've seen, the green looks matte rather than sunburst and iridescent like the blue. Is this the reality of it? Or just bad photography?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Hobs said:


> I love my SRPE53 and have been considering getting the green one (65) as well. However, in the pictures I've seen, the green looks matte rather than sunburst and iridescent like the blue. Is this the reality of it? Or just bad photography?


The green is matte and definitely NOT sunburst. Here's a picture of mine which I sold:


----------



## Hobs (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks for the confirmation. That's too bad. Maybe I'll look at modding one instead.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Hobs said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. That's too bad. Maybe I'll look at modding one instead.


Keep an eye out on watchpartsplaza, I've seen the green sunburst from the SRPD series there. Same indices and size and everything.


----------



## Orion_79 (Aug 19, 2021)

My first post! After reading through this entire thread I purchased the srpe55 and it’s great. Definitely wears a bit heavier than I’m used to. I’m wondering for those of you lucky enough to have one of these AND a Sarb, how would you say that they compare in terms of on the wrist?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Orion_79 said:


> My first post! After reading through this entire thread I purchased the srpe55 and it's great. Definitely wears a bit heavier than I'm used to. I'm wondering for those of you lucky enough to have one of these AND a Sarb, how would you say that they compare in terms of on the wrist?


The SARB wears small for a 38mm. This wears small for a 40mm, but you still feel the full 2mm difference.

The Namoki slim caseback helps a _lot._


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Had a SARB, have an SRPE. I never liked the thickness of the SARB (11.2) compared to the diameter (38). While the SRPE is thicker (11.9), the design spreads it out (40) and appears flatter on wrist, especially with the undercut case sides. As RotorRonin mentioned above, add a thinner, aftermarket caseback and thickness falls to 10.9. End result is it wears much thinner and thus smaller than case diameter sizing might indicate, between the two.

Different stylistic vibe, though - the SARB is dressier, the SRPE is more tool-ish. Given the apparent size and my stylistic preferences, (and my budget...) SRPE wins, hands-down.

Edit: case size 40, not 42mm...


----------



## Orion_79 (Aug 19, 2021)

I appreciate the feedback and advice! I might give the LIW bracelet a try. I love the look of the SARB too but my budget is a little light right now. I’ll have to try and flip a couple that don’t get much wear and then maybe see if I can pick one up.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Orion_79 said:


> I appreciate the feedback and advice! I might give the LIW bracelet a try. I love the look of the SARB too but my budget is a little light right now. I'll have to try and flip a couple that don't get much wear and then maybe see if I can pick one up.


It really depends what you're looking for&#8230; they really are different watches, and the SARB really is in a league of its own.


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

Has any one tried a 'Bond' style NATO on the grey (anthracite) dial? Scrolled through a good portion of the thread so far and haven't seen it.

Bought this on a bracelet and love it, bit wanted to try a NATO to make it more of a 'casual Friday' watch.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi @hello_bumbie I have the grey dial you mention but with the brushed bezel. I have a zuludiver black and grey nato I tried it on and it just looked ok in my opinion not a combo I use. It might look better perhaps with the polished bezel. If casual I wear the stock seiko grey nato if wearing going out I often put it on a grey iridescent grey zuludiver that for me is my combo with what I have, and prefer it to my black sailcloth.
The iridescent seat belt nato seems to make the dial and watch stand out a bit more in my opinion.


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

Gotta love this thread and this community. About three months ago I wondered in this thread whether there existed a slimmer, non-see-through-caseback for the SRPE which would allow the watch to sit lower on the wrist. At that time: no joy, but thanks to @mconlonx we now have the Namokimods alternative. Awesome!

A related question: Namokimods also has signed crowns available. Has anyone of you tried one, and was it necessary to shorten the crown stem? If so, how hard is it to do?









SRPE Knurled Crown: Polished Finish | namokiMODS


Take your SRPE mod further with an upgrade to our signed SRPE Knurled Crown in Polished Finish! Water Resistance pressure tested to OEM 100m rated specs. Included with our SRPE crown is a stem that is compatible with the stock 4R36 movement, as well as the NH35, NH36, NH35a, NH36a, NE15, 7S26...




www.namokimods.com


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

BlueRibbon said:


> Gotta love this thread and this community. About three months ago I wondered in this thread whether there existed a slimmer, non-see-through-caseback for the SRPE which would allow the watch to sit lower on the wrist. At that time: no joy, but thanks to @mconlonx we now have the Namokimods alternative. Awesome!
> 
> A related question: Namokimods also has signed crowns available. Has anyone of you tried one, and was it necessary to shorten the crown stem? If so, how hard is it to do?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I picked up on the case back compatibility off the Seiko Mods FB group.

Stem will need to be cut to length. Not hard, as you are leaving the movement in place, but a bit fiddly. Buy two stems, just in case you cut the first too short. Plenty of YT instructional vids.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> While the SRPE is thicker (11.9), the design spreads it out (42) and appears flatter on wrist, especially with the undercut case sides.


40


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> 40


Woops, correct - SKX on the brain...


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Mothh12 (Aug 25, 2021)

Orion_79 said:


> My first post! After reading through this entire thread I purchased the srpe55 and it's great. Definitely wears a bit heavier than I'm used to. I'm wondering for those of you lucky enough to have one of these AND a Sarb, how would you say that they compare in terms of on the wrist?


----------



## Mothh12 (Aug 25, 2021)

Orion_79 said:


> My first post! After reading through this entire thread I purchased the srpe55 and it's great. Definitely wears a bit heavier than I'm used to. I'm wondering for those of you lucky enough to have one of these AND a Sarb, how would you say that they compare in terms of on the wrist?


----------



## Mothh12 (Aug 25, 2021)

Orion_79 said:


> My first post! After reading through this entire thread I purchased the srpe55 and it's great. Definitely wears a bit heavier than I'm used to. I'm wondering for those of you lucky enough to have one of these AND a Sarb, how would you say that they compare in terms of on the wrist?



















I would ignore the size difference and focus on the design aesthetics. The lug to lug width in pretty much the same between the two. As far as experienced hight on wrist, it really depends on how tight you wear either and with what kind of strap.


----------



## Mothh12 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastly 


Orion_79 said:


> My first post! After reading through this entire thread I purchased the srpe55 and it's great. Definitely wears a bit heavier than I'm used to. I'm wondering for those of you lucky enough to have one of these AND a Sarb, how would you say that they compare in terms of on the wrist?


I have a round slightly 7< inch wrist. As long as you are not stretching your budget, I truly doubt you will regret buying either.

If youre not sure, buy used at a fair price and you will likely get your money back (plus or minus a few dollars) in resale.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Mothh12 (Aug 25, 2021)

Orion_79 said:


> I appreciate the feedback and advice! I might give the LIW bracelet a try. I love the look of the SARB too but my budget is a little light right now. I'll have to try and flip a couple that don't get much wear and then maybe see if I can pick one up.


I think if you put it on a bonklip/ loose linked bracelet (beads of rice, jubilee) or a strap, it won't seem as "heavy". I generally don't wear bracelets because I don't like my watch to slide around. Less slide = less perceived weight.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Having owned this watch for a while now with the brushed dial I feel with a few changes it would be amazing, it still is a really great versatile watch though and a keeper.
In my opinion it needs to be a little thinner and also a bit smaller in diameter. If it was in the 36mm to 38mm it would be amazing.

If it was smaller I would have gone for the polished bezel, but I Felt it looked to big with the polished bezel as it makes it look larger in my opinion.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Crockey1 said:


> Having owned this watch for a while now with the brushed dial I feel with a few changes it would be amazing, it still is a really great versatile watch though and a keeper.
> In my opinion it needs to be a little thinner and also a bit smaller in diameter. If it was in the 36mm to 38mm it would be amazing.
> 
> If it was smaller I would have gone for the polished bezel, but I Felt it looked to big with the polished bezel as it makes it look larger in my opinion.


Get the Namoki SKX013 slim caseback. Makes a world of a difference when that bubble on the back is reduced!

At 36mm it would be no real difference from the old Seiko 5's but at 38mm this would have been a darn near perfect modern watch.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Agreed. 38 mm and a slightly narrower bezel and it would've been perfect.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I prefer smaller watches, but I am OK with the 40mm size. Maybe that's just after wearing an SKX for a while? 36mm would be too small for the style, but yeah, I'd be on board for 38mm.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I will be picking up one of these soon. With a 7.5" wrist my SARB is too small.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

I just found this thread and these models. Forgive me if this has been answered, but I've been away from WIS for over a year now -- are there any aftermarket bracelet options with solid endlinks for these yet?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

sirgilbert357 said:


> I just found this thread and these models. Forgive me if this has been answered, but I've been away from WIS for over a year now -- are there any aftermarket bracelet options with solid endlinks for these yet?


Yes. Strapcode and Island Watch both do solid endlink bracelets. IW does Jubilee and Oyster style, not sure what Strapcode does. That said, the OEM bracelet doesn't suck, and I actually went with an Uncle Seiko Jubilee with hollow endlink specifically to get a female endlink style.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Any place to buy a sapphire glass for the srpe in Europe?


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> Any place to buy a sapphire glass for the srpe in Europe?


Yes, Rob via his SEIKO specialized website monsterwatches:





32mm sapphire for SRPE- and SRPG-Sports – Monsterwatches







www.monsterwatches.eu





I bought a SRPE61 from him just weeks before he had his sapphire option available, otherwise I would have ordered it with sapphire from him. He's a true Seiko nerd and a standup guy.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

BlueRibbon said:


> Yes, Rob via his SEIKO specialized website monsterwatches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!
Does he install it for you?
*EDIT: Yes he does, that is very cool, thanks a million man!*


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> Thanks mate!
> Does he install it for you?
> *EDIT: Yes he does, that is very cool, thanks a million man!*


Yes he does, and if you visit him he treats you to a cup of coffee too 🙂


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry if this has been addressed elsewhere, but does anyone know if the whole movement (with holder), and dial, hands, etc all still assembled, can simply be swapped between the SRPE DressKX and SRPD 5KX? I understand the case sizes are different, but I don't know if the interior case shape for the movement/holder is the same for the SRPE and SRPD, or if the movements actually have different plastic holders that are not compatible between the two. I've done some modding, and can change dials, hands, etc but I'd like to just do an easy whole movement assembly swap if possible on this one. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

texas aggies said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed elsewhere, but does anyone know if the whole movement (with holder), and dial, hands, etc all still assembled, can simply be swapped between the SRPE DressKX and SRPD 5KX? I understand the case sizes are different, but I don't know if the interior case shape for the movement/holder is the same for the SRPE and SRPD, or if the movements actually have different plastic holders that are not compatible between the two. I've done some modding, and can change dials, hands, etc but I'd like to just do an easy whole movement assembly swap if possible on this one. Thanks for your help.


I don't have a straight answer because I've never done the swap and don't own a SRPD, but if I was a betting man, I'd bet a lot they are a direct swap.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

And an SRPE mod. This came up in rotation. Damn fine watch!










Money shot


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

BlueRibbon said:


> Yes, Rob via his SEIKO specialized website monsterwatches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact this guy can put in a sapphire glass for €22.50 with profit and Dutch taxes/overheads shows how cheap it is. 
I guess for a Seiko 5 that can be had for ~£175, mineral*ahem* 'hardlex' isn't the end of the world. But when they charge £350 for a watch and still omit sapphire 
If you want a new Seiko for under £300 you gotta pick between sapphire and automatic, can't have both


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

john_marston said:


> The fact this guy can put in a sapphire glass for €22.50 with profit and Dutch taxes/overheads shows how cheap it is.
> I guess for a Seiko 5 that can be had for ~£175, mineral*ahem* 'hardlex' isn't the end of the world. But when they charge £350 for a watch and still omit sapphire
> If you want a new Seiko for under £300 you gotta pick between sapphire and automatic, can't have both


The don't put sapphire in the cheaper model to force you to get the 500-900 Euro models!
I mean even some 500 Euro models does not have sapphire
They know that many people don't like HARDLEX and it is a deal breaker for me, so that's it I think.

But I agree the price this guy is offering is OK, he is selling the watches too for a full price so I think 
he makes some money from the watches too, since you can get them much cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

mconlonx said:


> And an SRPE mod. This came up in rotation. Damn fine watch!
> 
> View attachment 16097130
> 
> ...


Dude, that handset is sexy as hell. What are they/where did you get them?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Dude, that handset is sexy as hell. What are they/where did you get them?


Dagaz "Dagger" handset - saw the set and had to get it... had them kicking around, just waiting for the right build. Unfortunately, sold out at Dagaz, and they are getting out of the mod parts business.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

mconlonx said:


> Dagaz "Dagger" handset - saw the set and had to get it... had them kicking around, just waiting for the right build. Unfortunately, sold out at Dagaz, and they are getting out of the mod parts business.


Nice. Well, you did good. I'm not into modding watches, but that kind of handset could change my mind. The hour and minute hands are literally PERFECT to me. I'd prefer something different for the seconds hand, but still. Nice build. The dial is awesome too, but the hands bring it all together for me.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

john_marston said:


> The fact this guy can put in a sapphire glass for €22.50 with profit and Dutch taxes/overheads shows how cheap it is.
> I guess for a Seiko 5 that can be had for ~£175, mineral*ahem* 'hardlex' isn't the end of the world. But when they charge £350 for a watch and still omit sapphire
> If you want a new Seiko for under £300 you gotta pick between sapphire and automatic, can't have both


Yup. But we don't know the margins on the Hardlex. What if each one is only 50 cents and sapphire would be 10 bucks? Seiko make a TON of watches...that would translate to a TON of money and could move some of their watches into bad territory when comparing against their competition. They are doing it intentionally. WIS are a small fraction of who buys a watch. Most people don't care like we do and just want the lowest price.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

FWIW, I've come to terms with Hardlex and found peace. Wear it until it scratches or the scratches bother me, then consider swapping out for sapphire. So far, I've yet to mar a Hardlex crystal to the point where I feel a need to swap one out. Used to do it as a matter of course, with any mod - now, not so much.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, I'd prefer sapphire, to be honest, but if it comes with Hardlex, I don't let that stop me from buying the watch. My gilt Turtle has a tiny flea bite on it's crystal, but its not noticeable in regular use. Maybe someday I'll go to sapphire on it, but I doubt it.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Dude, that handset is sexy as hell. What are they/where did you get them?


62 Mas set from Namoki or Watch & Style gets you real close.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Yup. But we don't know the margins on the Hardlex. What if each one is only 50 cents and sapphire would be 10 bucks? Seiko make a TON of watches...that would translate to a TON of money and could move some of their watches into bad territory when comparing against their competition. They are doing it intentionally. WIS are a small fraction of who buys a watch. Most people don't care like we do and just want the lowest price.


That still doesn't fully track, given using those numbers, that means $9.50 more profit from using Hardlex. If they did put sapphire, they wouldn't just charge that much more, they'd likely charge $25-50 more, at least. So they could stand to make even more profit by including sapphire.

Granted this also would price out those looking for the cheapest option online (especially if they didn't care about brand, movement, etc), but part of me thinks they'd still make a killing.

Then again, I am also a bit biased here. I don't really like spending over $200-250 CAD and not getting sapphire, and especially not over $300. If it is $200 or under, then it is understandable. That said, I really do like this watch (in grey sunburst), and will likely pick one up, but probably wait for a sale dropping it close to that $200 CAD mark.


----------



## Mothh12 (Aug 25, 2021)

Conundrum1911 said:


> That still doesn't fully track, given using those numbers, that means $9.50 more profit from using Hardlex. If they did put sapphire, they wouldn't just charge that much more, they'd likely charge $25-50 more, at least. So they could stand to make even more profit by including sapphire.
> 
> Granted this also would price out those looking for the cheapest option online (especially if they didn't care about brand, movement, etc), but part of me thinks they'd still make a killing.
> 
> Then again, I am also a bit biased here. I don't really like spending over $200-250 CAD and not getting sapphire, and especially not over $300. If it is $200 or under, then it is understandable. That said, I really do like this watch (in grey sunburst), and will likely pick one up, but probably wait for a sale dropping it close to that $200 CAD mark.


End of year sales should be coming soon, I highly recommend snagging one.

I agree, I don't want Hardlex. But keep in mind the sirg was giving prices for the sake of making an example. They did not indicate any reason for the .50 cent vs $10 except to make a point.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Mothh12 said:


> End of year sales should be coming soon, I highly recommend snagging one.
> 
> I agree, I don't want Hardlex. But keep in mind the sirg was giving prices for the sake of making an example. They did not indicate any reason for the .50 cent vs $10 except to make a point.


I know, I'm just saying I doubt sapphire would have hurt profit margin given they could likely stand to make more given sale price/MSRP.

But also yeah...if it goes on a good enough sale I could see myself adding one as I lack a more dressy watch and I don't care much for actual dress watches. The silver sunburst does look pretty good, plus the videos with the Strapcode jubilee make it look fantastic. It is already on sale here for $263 CAD, but I think I'll hold out to see what it goes for on either Black Friday or Christmas/Boxing Day. Apparently last year it was as low as $215, which is a good price to me (especially if I also buy the jubilee). I also just picked up the Lunar Pilot on a deep sale, so already have 1 new watch coming in soon to tide me over.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mothh12 said:


> End of year sales should be coming soon, I highly recommend snagging one.
> 
> I agree, I don't want Hardlex. But keep in mind the sirg was giving prices for the sake of making an example. They did not indicate any reason for the .50 cent vs $10 except to make a point.


Exactly.

The difference in price isn't the whole point.

The point is, moving to sapphire would push their watches higher in overall price and put Seiko in an uncompetitive position vs. where they are now for the given amount of profit they receive on the watch.

Let's say the current SRPE53 is 220 bucks and that's considered "competitive" in the market for the type of watches it is going against. Now, let's say Seiko decided to make it with sapphire instead, but now they want 315 bucks for it. Now the watch is no longer competing in the same position of the market. Other watches in the $220 price range are going to seem more attractive to the non-WIS crowd. So they end up losing sales overall, and profits are lower in sum, despite the profit per watch potentially being higher.

The game and goal is to sell in volume at a reasonable quality level. Not offer top tier quality at bargain prices. Seiko has been at it a long time and seem to be pretty spot on. I'd say they are reading the market cues correctly.

Perhaps they could offer sapphire for only 275 bucks on that model, that's not really the point. The point is, whatever the additional cost Seiko has figured it would run just isn't profitable enough for them to choose it, so they don't.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I see some on Amazon for 169. Is that a good price?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

FWIW, I’ve never missed sapphire on my SRPE.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm not a bracelet fan, so ditched that.
Tried it on black leather strap. Meh.
Today tried a stitch brown strap I had laying around.
You can't tell from the photo, but suddenly, ugly wrist notwithstanding, it's the best looking watch I've got!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Back to the grind!


----------



## Mothh12 (Aug 25, 2021)

Tanjecterly said:


> I see some on Amazon for 169. Is that a good price?


Yup


----------



## Mothh12 (Aug 25, 2021)

My current collection. I guess I have a type.

More than half the time I am wearing a SRPE with a double domed sapphire.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Mothh12 said:


> View attachment 16113339
> My current collection. I guess I have a type.
> 
> More than half the time I am wearing a SRPE with a double domed sapphire.


Blackface SRPE with a mesh. Thought I was the only one. Do we... do we do the Highlander thing now?


----------



## Mothh12 (Aug 25, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> Blackface SRPE with a mesh. Thought I was the only one. Do we... do we do the Highlander thing now?


Apparently...

You have great taste.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

#SeikoSaturday


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

mconlonx said:


> I don't have a straight answer because I've never done the swap and don't own a SRPD, but if I was a betting man, I'd bet a lot they are a direct swap.


Thanks mconlonx, I decided to make that bet. And you are correct, the entire movement in its holder out of the sprd, fit directly into the srpe (and vice versa). Thanks again.


----------



## Mothh12 (Aug 25, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> Blackface SRPE with a mesh. Thought I was the only one. Do we... do we do the Highlander thing now?


You can cancel your travel plans and oil up your sword for long time storage.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Mothh12 said:


> You can cancel your travel plans and oil up your sword for long time storage.
> View attachment 16119124


----------



## edmurrow (Jan 13, 2021)

This fast became my (almost) daily watch

I think I'm gonna invest in a real good band/strap for it


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

So, going on a small tangent here - does anyone actually know how the heck Seiko naming conventions work?

This is the SRPE we all know and love









And this is its big brother, the SRPD (SRPD67, to be more specific)









And so is this. Except its not, this is an SRPE too (SRPE77)









And apparently, this is an SRPE as well (SRPE03)









Aaaaand this one as well (SRPE27)









Do those first four letters actually mean anything? I'm assuming they're not just picking them at random?


----------



## emmdeevee27 (Sep 15, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> #SeikoSaturday


 Is this an aftermarket bracelet? Which one is it?


----------



## Mothh12 (Aug 25, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> So, going ona small tangent here - does anyone actually know how the heck Seiko naming conventions work?
> 
> This is the SRPE we all know and love
> 
> ...


I have been wondering the same thing for quite some time...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

emmdeevee27 said:


> Is this an aftermarket bracelet? Which one is it?


It's the Long Island Watch bracelet. Super comfy. Love the taper to 16mm, it's a huge difference!


----------



## emmdeevee27 (Sep 15, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> It's the Long Island Watch bracelet. Super comfy. Love the taper to 16mm, it's a huge difference!


thanks a lot! will check them out later.


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## ktsang47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone know what the lug to lug is with the strap code jubilee male end links. How much does it stick out and extends the lug to lug?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pushbroom (Dec 6, 2020)

ktsang47 said:


> Anyone know what the lug to lug is with the strap code jubilee male end links. How much does it stick out and extends the lug to lug?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I measured 50mm nearly exactly


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

I was so excited to get my SRPE67
Had the strapcode super-o bracelet ordered and at my door before the watch arrived. Then it was a patient wait for crystaltimes to restock the double dome sapphire crystal. 
Worth the wait and effort!
This is a fantastic daily/dress watch


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

New guy saying "hi"


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> So, going on a small tangent here - does anyone actually know how the heck Seiko naming conventions work?
> 
> This is the SRPE we all know and love
> 
> ...


That's an interesting observation. It looks like it's likely related to when watches are released. I.e., srpD came first, then srpE, including the numbers. 

For example, the dresskx series came out around summer of 2020 and the turtle you have posted (03) was announced early 2020 so timeline seems to line up with the hypothesis.

Just a guess though.


----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

Been looking at this watch for over a year now. Saw it a number of times in the AD, but never pulled the trigger. Then it went out of stock (in my local AD and was restocked again). And after all this time, I still liked the watch. Finally pulled the trigger today (at a much lower price than it was a year ago). 










Will probably change the bracelet with a Jubilee bracelet from Uncle Seiko. Will go through this thread to see if anyone has it (gilt dial) on jubilee bracelet to see how it looks.


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Apologies if this has been brought up before in this thread that has now grown too long for any one man to read, but can anybody who owns the watch say anything about its thickness? The specs say (1) 11.5 mm and/but (2) the case looks like it floats a bit. Meaning part of the case sits below the lugs, propping the whole thing up a bit and making it seem thicker than it otherwise might/is. 

Thanks. Beautiful watch with unbelievable price, but I want to make sure I’ll wear it rather than flip it.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Migraneur said:


> Apologies if this has been brought up before in this thread that has now grown too long for any one man to read, but can anybody who owns the watch say anything about its thickness? The specs say (1) 11.5 mm and/but (2) the case looks like it floats a bit. Meaning part of the case sits below the lugs, propping the whole thing up a bit and making it seem thicker than it otherwise might/is.
> 
> Thanks. Beautiful watch with unbelievable price, but I want to make sure I’ll wear it rather than flip it.


Last time I owned one I measured 11.9mm on cheap digital calipers, so 11.5mm from Seiko seems about right.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Migraneur said:


> Apologies if this has been brought up before in this thread that has now grown too long for any one man to read, but can anybody who owns the watch say anything about its thickness? The specs say (1) 11.5 mm and/but (2) the case looks like it floats a bit. Meaning part of the case sits below the lugs, propping the whole thing up a bit and making it seem thicker than it otherwise might/is.
> 
> Thanks. Beautiful watch with unbelievable price, but I want to make sure I’ll wear it rather than flip it.


The Namoki slim caseback brings the total thickness down to a very svelte 11mm and eliminates any “bubble-back” feeling. Sits very nice against the wrist.


----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> The Namoki slim caseback brings the total thickness down to a very svelte 11mm and eliminates any “bubble-back” feeling. Sits very nice against the wrist.


Does this fit the DressKX SRPE series watch?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Zedd88 said:


> Does this fit the DressKX SRPE series watch?


Yes, it does. At least one forum member has purchased, tested and verified this to be the case.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

ohhenry1 said:


> At least one forum member has purchased, tested and verified this to be the case....


... back.




I'll just see myself out.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> ... back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GROAN.

I'd point you out the back, too, only I'm sure you'd make a case of it.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> Yes, it does. At least one forum member has purchased, tested and verified this to be the case.


At least two. I’m one of them, but @mconlonx was the first:



mconlonx said:


> FYI, the Namokimods SKX Slim Caseback fits the SRPE models just fine.
> 
> Thickness, from 11.9mm to 10.9
> WR from 10atm to 5atm
> ...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Even a mm makes a difference. But especially on the case back.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> Even a mm makes a difference. But especially on the case back.


Would've probably saved mine from the door frame a few times.


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm a little confused, though. Why did Seiko make a case back 1mm thicker than it needed to be? Is it really just empty space in there?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Migraneur said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm a little confused, though. Why did Seiko make a case back 1mm thicker than it needed to be? Is it really just empty space in there?


Well according to Namoki, the slim caseback lowers the WR rating. If I were to venture a completely uneducated guess, I'd assume the display caseback needs to accommodate glass thick enough and a gasket to ensure WR isn't compromised.


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Ah. I didn't register that it had a display case back.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Migraneur said:


> Ah. I didn't register that it had a display case back.


To be fair, the slim caseback was originally intended for the SKX, which didn't come with a display caseback. Maybe once the caseback gets slimmed down, the watch's ability to withstand external pressure worsens? I dunno, just spitballing.


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

On a scale of 1-10, how difficult would it be for an amateur with the right tools to swap out these case backs? I assume it would need a new gasket, too. Is that right?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Migraneur said:


> On a scale of 1-10, how difficult would it be for an amateur with the right tools to swap out these case backs? I assume it would need a new gasket, too. Is that right?


With the right tool, it’s a 1. Literally just unscrew one, and screw in the other. 

I can’t see any reason to replace the gasket, the oldest of these watches are pretty new.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Make me feel better about buying this watch that I truly did not need. Greentoe had the black SRPE55 for $137, which seems like a ridiculously good bargain. I can always flip it, I guess, if it turns out I don't wear it.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Migraneur said:


> Make me feel better about buying this watch that I truly did not need. Greentoe had the black SRPE55 for $137, which seems like a ridiculously good bargain. I can always flip it, I guess, if it turns out I don't wear it.


Damn good price, if anything.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

Migraneur said:


> Make me feel better about buying this watch that I truly did not need. Greentoe had the black SRPE55 for $137, which seems like a ridiculously good bargain. I can always flip it, I guess, if it turns out I don't wear it.


Great price. I’d do it!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Do it, there is very little risk at that price. It's a better price than I just paid used, but I knew I wanted the grey 61. I had one before and am looking for forward to it. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Migraneur said:


> Make me feel better about buying this watch that I truly did not need. Greentoe had the black SRPE55 for $137, which seems like a ridiculously good bargain. I can always flip it, I guess, if it turns out I don't wear it.


That's the lowest that this range has ever sold for new.


----------



## iamjcl (Mar 13, 2017)

Just received an SRPE55 and it looks great to me. Like the proportions and it's running +1.5 SPD.

Changed the bracelet to a custom canvas strap I had and noticed the spring bars are not normal (but maybe for Seiko?). 

Very small diameter tips that fit into the (also small) lug holes. None of my pretty wide assortment of shoulderless spring bars would fit. I'm using the original ones, but where can replacements be found? Is there a name for these to look for?

I could probably use a shouldered bar in a crunch but for the OEM bracelet end-link to fit tight I would need the same diameter bar that's in there and that also has those tiny tips.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

iamjcl said:


> Just received an SRPE55 and it looks great to me. Like the proportions and it's running +1.5 SPD.
> 
> Changed the bracelet to a custom canvas strap I had and noticed the spring bars are not normal (but maybe for Seiko?).
> 
> ...


+1.5 is real good. I've got mine down to 20, from 40. Still within specs, so no point complaining to Seiko. Grrrrrr!

Anyhow, I don't understand your inquiry. You've got the original bracelet and the original spring bars, and they work for your canvas strap as well. Why exactly are you looking for replacements?


----------



## iamjcl (Mar 13, 2017)

BTNMNKI said:


> +1.5 is real good. I've got mine down to 20, from 40. Still within specs, so no point complaining to Seiko. Grrrrrr!
> 
> Anyhow, I don't understand your inquiry. You've got the original bracelet and the original spring bars, and they work for your canvas strap as well. Why exactly are you looking for replacements?


Spares in case of loss / breakage.

On RedRocks canvas strap I've had for a few years...


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

iamjcl said:


> Spares in case of loss / breakage.



I use these cheap ones for mine, work just fine. Granted I don't use the stock bracelet, but I've had zero issues so far.


----------



## iamjcl (Mar 13, 2017)

BTNMNKI said:


> I use these cheap ones for mine, work just fine. Granted I don't use the stock bracelet, but I've had zero issues so far.


Thanks! - I have some like that but was curious about a source for the OEM style ones.
Good to know these are working for you w/out issue though.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I grabbed this one again from another member here.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Dumb question. Are these screws or pins holding the bracelet links together? My eyes are bad. And are those drilled lugs? They look awfully small.


----------



## iamjcl (Mar 13, 2017)

Migraneur said:


> Dumb question. Are these screws or pins holding the bracelet links together? My eyes are bad. And are those drilled lugs? They look awfully small.


Pins, and the lugs are drilled through - yes they are a little small.


----------



## bangahhh (Aug 23, 2020)

Would love to see a two-tone bracelet in yellow gold / steel for these new SRPEs


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

bangahhh said:


> Would love to see a two-tone bracelet in yellow gold / steel for these new SRPEs


There is: SRPE60K1 | Seiko 5 Sports | Seiko Watch Corporation


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

The lugs are pretty small but my watch pin/lug pusher fit in well. I was able to take of my SPRE53 bracelet and move it to Nato in less than a minute.


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Good to know. Thanks everyone.


----------



## FM7 (Sep 11, 2010)

Getting about -4 seconds per day so far.


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Mine is running approximately +5 spd, which, given what I'd heard about Seiko QC, feels like a stroke of luck. If i could change one thing about the watch, it would be the clashing date wheel. But it kind of mirrors the white applied bar at 9, so I can live with it, especially at $137. If I could change a second thing about the watch, it would be to make the bracelet taper to 16mm or even 18mm. But it is only a matter of time before I swap Nato.

You can see the Black Bay comparisons.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Migraneur said:


> Mine is running approximately +5 spd, which, given what I'd heard about Seiko QC, feels like a stroke of luck. If i could change one thing about the watch, it would be the clashing date wheel. But it kind of mirrors the white applied bar at 9, so I can live with it, especially at $137. If I could change a second thing about the watch, it would be to make the bracelet taper to 16mm or even 18mm. But it is only a matter of time before I swap Nato.
> 
> You can see the Black Bay comparisons.


Which dial colour do you have?


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

My SRPE53 is running about +3 which is excellent! Much more accurate than my SPB147 which is supposed to have a better movement.


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

BTNMNKI said:


> Which dial colour do you have?


Black.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Migraneur said:


> Black.


Then you can always swap the day-date discs to black. Really ties the whole thing together. Like a rug does to a room, if you will.


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Oh my god how do I do that?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Migraneur said:


> Oh my god how do I do that?


Either do it yourself, or have someone who does Seiko mods do it for you. I have neither the tools nor the skill-set required, so I had a skilled modder do it for me. You can always check the "Post your mods" thread, I'm sure you'll be able to find someone willing to do it, or at the very least someone can point you on the right direction.


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Thanks. I probably have the tools but not the know-how. And I can live with the existing date wheel. I know I am late to the party, but I have to say the SRPE is an incredible watch for the money.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

I know I’m about a year late to the party, but these are fantastic watches.


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

looks like my next watch is either the SRPE 53 or SRPE 63. I would love to see in person, the difference between the 63 brushed bezel and the 53 polished. And, is it just the bezel that's brushed on the 63? Steve T


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

going with the 63 after looking at all these posts and pics. What color Pajama Blushark strap for it? grey / black stripe, grey, navy, navy / white stripe? Steve T


----------



## Hobs (Jul 13, 2021)

Migraneur said:


> I know I’m about a year late to the party, but these are fantastic watches.


They are! I really like my SRPE53. I do wish they would do some different dials, though. I'd like some with Arabic indices, black on white and white on black. Maybe some with Laurel style triangle indices.


----------



## 4G63T (Jul 20, 2016)

Ah great , I kind of wish I didn’t see this thread . This version can pass as , dress watch , everyday watch , etc…

It also has silver lining around the markers that just help make the dial pop tastefully .


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, looking at this watch makes me realize how I really don't need a big old diver bezel...... Steve T


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

the SRPE63 , the blue dialed watch on the nylon strap, is on what looks like a NATO style strap with several layers of strap under the watch. Looks bulky to me, so I'm planning to go with a single pass Blushark pajama stretch band, and a Slim Caseback from namoki, to trim the whole thing down.... Steve T


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

now I see there's also a nice brushed solid bracelet from Long Island Watch for it. Looks like another good choice to really help dress the watch up....... Steve T


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

sorry; looks like I broke a rule regarding links.... Steve T

edit: I think I fixed my errors with the edit button


----------



## sigmich (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm also considering replacing case back to slim version. There is slim case back in namokimods eshop which is originally for SKX but should work with 40mm SRPE. Although it decrease water resistance to 50m. There is also slim case back for SKX in seikomods eshop with water resistance 100m but I don't know if it also fit to 40mm SRPE and it is out of stock.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Steve T. I have a Long Island jubilee that just arrived yesterday evening. I'm putting it on this morning and adjusting and then I'll take pictures. It's more on the lightweight side which is good so it will not overwhelm the great balance of the SRPE53.


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

the SKX slim caseback on seikomods site is most likely for the 007; whether it fits the 5 I don't know... looks like it does fit others, though, including my 6309 Steve T


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Long Island bracelet is now on my SRPE53. Still need to take picture but here are some first impressions. First off it looks very well balanced on the SRPE. Overall construction is good and the solid links, screw links, and three-hole micro adjust. I was able to find a nice fit sweet spot in terms of fitment quickly. Solid end-link alignment is very good next to the case which is a win. I took off one link on each side and put the micro-adjust in the middle which works perfectly on my 7.5" wrist. Very comfortable and overall is a great option if you are looking for a jubilee.


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

Apologies if this has already been addressed / brought up, but are there any rubber straps for the SRPE that have curved end links?


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

sigmich said:


> I'm also considering replacing case back to slim version. There is slim case back in namokimods eshop which is originally for SKX but should work with 40mm SRPE. Although it decrease water resistance to 50m. There is also slim case back for SKX in seikomods eshop with water resistance 100m but I don't know if it also fit to 40mm SRPE and it is out of stock.


The watch looks fine on a bracelet, even with the exhibition case back. It’s when you start piling up layers of Nato straps that the case starts to bubble. If you want it on a strap without swapping out case backs, a marine nationale strap with one or even zero passes would work.


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

Tom Schneider said:


> Long Island bracelet is now on my SRPE53. Very comfortable and overall is a great option if you are looking for a jubilee.


Good to know; thanks! Steve T


----------



## sigmich (Oct 19, 2021)

Migraneur said:


> The watch looks fine on a bracelet, even with the exhibition case back. It’s when you start piling up layers of Nato straps that the case starts to bubble. If you want it on a strap without swapping out case backs, a marine nationale strap with one or even zero passes would work.


Yes I know. The watch aren't thicker than other watches, they are fine. I wear it on Nato straps and I'm satisfied because I'm accustomed from SKX that are thicker. But if I could make it slimmer I'm tempted to do it.

Now I'm waiting for Oyster Brushed Bracelet from Long Island Watch but it is stucked for a week in customs so I hope I'll get it next week. I'm really curios how will the bracelet match with my black SRPE67 and green SRPE65.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigmich (Oct 19, 2021)

Today I finally got the bracelet. I'm happy.


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

sigmich said:


> Today I finally got the bracelet. I'm happy.
> View attachment 16242716
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I'm debating between jubilee or president style bracelet.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice! I have the jubilee and it's working great so far. Very comfortable, classic look, and the best part is I can easily find a sweet spot between the number of links and the micro adjust. For the price it's a great upgrade over the original bracelet.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi @Blee87 I am having the same decision president or jubilee . The jubilee will give it more pop and stand out more but I think the president will be better for all round use.
A brushed jubilee would be perfect solution for me but can't see any.


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

Crockey1 said:


> Hi @Blee87 I am having the same decision president or jubilee . The jubilee will give it more pop and stand out more but I think the president will be better for all round use.
> A brushed jubilee would be perfect solution for me but can't see any.


We're on the same wavelength. I would brush it myself but I'm a bit of an ape... I'm sure I would ruin it.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

🤣me also would go badly wrong


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I have pretty unsteady hands and can’t/won’t do my own mods, but brushing a bracelet is really simple with a red scratchy pad.


----------



## sigmich (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm also considering to buy another bracelet because I have 2 watches and I'd like to try jubilee. There are available from Strapcode and from Long Island Watch. Is there any difference between them? I like the oyster from LIW very much.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Just saw this watch on the daily "what are you wearing now" forum. Asked what it was, and within 20 minutes of getting an answer I bought one. Very classy. Looks like a cleaned up skx 13 dial inside an alpnist case. Could anyone tell me if I can use my Sarb bracelets on this watch? Thanks.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

LP49 said:


> Just saw this watch on the daily "what are you wearing now" forum. Asked what it was, and within 20 minutes of getting an answer I bought one. Very classy. Looks like a cleaned up skx 13 dial inside an alpnist case. Could anyone tell me if I can use my Sarb bracelets on this watch? Thanks.


IIRC you need one of the designated bracelets. LIW, Uncle Seiko, Strapcode and Miltat all sell their own version, at least one of which come with solid endlinks (though I don't recall which one).


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

LP49 said:


> Just saw this watch on the daily "what are you wearing now" forum. Asked what it was, and within 20 minutes of getting an answer I bought one. Very classy. Looks like a cleaned up skx 13 dial inside an alpnist case. Could anyone tell me if I can use my Sarb bracelets on this watch? Thanks.


Congrats! Enjoy it and you're welcome.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRPE57/SBSA047


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Finally got it! Can't believe the quality for the price.


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> SRPE57/SBSA047


Nice tropical strap. Looks good. Do you mind me asking how large your wrist is and where you got the strap?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Blee87 said:


> Nice tropical strap. Looks good. Do you mind me asking how large your wrist is and where you got the strap?


Thanks! I’ve got a 7 inch wrist (17.78cm). It’s a brown tropic strap from Zuludiver.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Based on that picture with the brown tropic I ordered another SRPE with the gilt dial and hands


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

Anyone who bought the sapphire crystal upgrade from long island watch? Is it possible to install yourself without special equipment?


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

hello_bumbie said:


> Anyone who bought the sapphire crystal upgrade from long island watch? Is it possible to install yourself without special equipment?


I think the only "special" equipment would be a crystal press and case back opener. There's tons of resources out there that has information and steps on what to do and I suppose if you have steady hands and the will to do it, it's pretty straightforward.

Someone like me who takes worse pictures than my 2 year old because my hands aren't steady, I'll have to hire someone to do it.


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

hello_bumbie said:


> Anyone who bought the sapphire crystal upgrade from long island watch? Is it possible to install yourself without special equipment?


I installed the flat sapphire from LIW. I used one of those inexpensive blue presses with the nylon dies. In the video he made about the SRPE crystals, he mentioned that it was important to support the bezel with the correct size die when pressing out the original crystal. The bezel is pressed on and you don't want to inadvertently dislodge it.

Other than the press, the only other tools you might need is something fine and pointy to depress the little tab that releases the crown and stem and also a puffer to blow away any dust and also some Rodico to make sure everything is clean before you reassemble the watch. Rodico is a sort of putty that you dab onto things to remove any dust or particles.


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

HMR170 said:


> I installed the flat sapphire from LIW. I used one of those inexpensive blue presses with the nylon dies. In the video he made about the SRPE crystals, he mentioned that it was important to support the bezel with the correct size die when pressing out the original crystal. The bezel is pressed on and you don't want to inadvertently dislodge it.
> 
> Other than the press, the only other tools you might need is something fine and pointy to depress the little tab that releases the crown and stem and also a puffer to blow away any dust and also some Rodico to make sure everything is clean before you reassemble the watch. Rodico is a sort of putty that you dab onto things to remove any dust or particles.


Yeah I've seen that putty and puffer in modding YouTube videos. I guess the second question is, if I don't feel up to it, should I trust the average watch repair place to do it.


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

Blee87 said:


> I think the only "special" equipment would be a crystal press and case back opener. There's tons of resources out there that has information and steps on what to do and I suppose if you have steady hands and the will to do it, it's pretty straightforward.
> 
> Someone like me who takes worse pictures than my 2 year old because my hands aren't steady, I'll have to hire someone to do it.


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

hello_bumbie said:


> Yeah I've seen that putty and puffer in modding YouTube videos. I guess the second question is, if I don't feel up to it, should I trust the average watch repair place to do it.


I think I would trust a repair place. It's a very simple and routine process. I was in the same boat as you in that I was apprehensive. I've done a few sapphire upgrades now and it is actually pretty easy and straightforward. The crystal gasket may come out with the old crystal, so you just want to be aware of which side of the gasket goes back in first. Then just take care pressing the new crystal back in to keep it even (not crooked). Making sure there are no dust particles or smudges on anything is probably the hardest part. All can be remedied though. Those little finger cots help in keeping everything clean.


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

HMR170 said:


> I think I would trust a repair place. It's a very simple and routine process. I was in the same boat as you in that I was apprehensive. I've done a few sapphire upgrades now and it is actually pretty easy and straightforward. The crystal gasket may come out with the old crystal, so you just want to be aware of which side of the gasket goes back in first. Then just take care pressing the new crystal back in to keep it even (not crooked). Making sure there are no dust particles or smudges on anything is probably the hardest part. All can be remedied though. Those little finger cots help in keeping everything clean.


I appreciate the detailed advice. Thanks.


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

hello_bumbie said:


> I'm in the same boat.


I would check DLW's site. They have a list of 100+ modders they promote and you may be able to find one in your area. Other than that, I'm sure any watch repair shop should be able to do it. 

The only other thought is, I believe watches have a lot of similarities to cars. There are a ton of mechanics who could do the job, but most people have a go-to mechanic that they know will take better care of the car.


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

Blee87 said:


> I would check DLW's site. They have a list of 100+ modders they promote and you may be able to find one in your area. Other than that, I'm sure any watch repair shop should be able to do it.
> 
> The only other thought is, I believe watches have a lot of similarities to cars. There are a ton of mechanics who could do the job, but most people have a go-to mechanic that they know will take better care of the car.


Yes I'm still looking for my watch "guy." There's a long standing watch repair place at the local mall that has good reviews. The owner seems like a legit watch maker, though most people go there for strap sizing and to have their quartz batteries replaced.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

gshock626 said:


> SRPE57/SBSA047


My guilt dial arrived today and I quickly put on the same zulu diver brown strap. Such an amazing combo!!! Thanks so much for the suggestion.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Crockey1 said:


> Hi @Blee87 I am having the same decision president or jubilee . The jubilee will give it more pop and stand out more but I think the president will be better for all round use.
> A brushed jubilee would be perfect solution for me but can't see any.


Same. I bought the bracelet version intending to replace it on Black Friday this year...however over the past 2 days I have went from looking at the Strapcode jubilee to the LIW one, but part of me thinks I might just keep the Seiko one given it's going to cost me $100 CAD to essentially swap it out. Also I'm not sure if a jubilee is a bit too dressy for t-shirt and polo use, whereas the stock oyster does work with them, and probably still works with a sportscoat/suit too.

I've actually been wearing the watch on the stock strap all day today, just to see if I really want to swap it out or not...but I'm leaning to just keeping it and pocketing the $100 towards another watch instead.

That all said, if LIW made a president, I would probably bite. I know Uncle Seiko has one, but I can't stomach paying that much for hollow links and a stamped clasp.


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

> Same. I bought the bracelet version intending to replace it on Black Friday this year...however over the past 2 days I have went from looking at the Strapcode jubilee to the LIW one, but part of me thinks I might just keep the Seiko one given it's going to cost me $100 CAD to essentially swap it out. Also I'm not sure if a jubilee is a bit too dressy for t-shirt and polo use, whereas the stock oyster does work with them, and probably still works with a sportscoat/suit too.
> 
> I've actually been wearing the watch on the stock strap all day today, just to see if I really want to swap it out or not...but I'm leaning to just keeping it and pocketing the $100 towards another watch instead.
> 
> That all said, if LIW made a president, I would probably bite. I know Uncle Seiko has one, but I can't stomach paying that much for hollow links and a stamped clasp.


I agree with your reasoning. The stock bracelet, while not perfect, is also not glaringly flawed. At least not enough to warrant the financial hit.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I’ve said it before, but ima say it again: the Long Island Watch oyster is so comfortable, it’s worth every penny. The stock bracelet is tolerable, but I actually love wearing the LIW oyster.

Note: Incidentally, there’s pretty great deal on SRPE bracelets in the sales forum right now (not my listing, no affiliation):

Seiko SRPE Dresskx Long Island Watch Bracelets
Seiko SRPE Dresskx Long Island Watch Bracelets


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi @Conundrum1911 good thinking got to be be careful not to spend too much on a watch that is cheap to start. Otherwise you might as well bought better watch to start with better specs and the bracelet will be the original that I always personally.
If you get the srpe and put on sapphire, slim case back, signed crown and new braclet etc the costs will really add up.
I paid £180 for the watch if going to spend all that would rather save and get somsthing like the tudor black bay 36 for around £2000.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I also tend to agree. I have two SRPEs that I'm using for strap comparison. They are great in stock form and so much so that I'm selling my Black Bay 41.


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

Tom Schneider said:


> I also tend to agree. I have two SRPEs that I'm using for strap comparison. They are great in stock form and so much so that I'm selling my Black Bay 41.





Crockey1 said:


> Hi @Conundrum1911 good thinking got to be be careful not to spend too much on a watch that is cheap to start. Otherwise you might as well bought better watch to start with better specs and the bracelet will be the original that I always personally.
> If you get the srpe and put on sapphire, slim case back, signed crown and new braclet etc the costs will really add up.
> I paid £180 for the watch if going to spend all that would rather save and get somsthing like the tudor black bay 36 for around £2000.


I tend to agree with this line of thinking, but am lately wondering whether the act of making the watch yours by modding, customizing, etc. just makes the watch more exciting, regardless of price. And isn't that the whole point - to find enjoyment in the things we own? So if adding a nice strap or upgrading the crystal brings additional joy to the watch you already love, great!

Said another way, I have watches that are 15-20x the price of the SRPE, but why do I wear it more and enjoy it so much? I think it has to do with the fun I'm having exploring new straps and mods...

Who knows!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Blee87 said:


> I tend to agree with this line of thinking, but am lately wondering whether the act of making the watch yours by modding, customizing, etc. just makes the watch more exciting, regardless of price. And isn't that the whole point - to find enjoyment in the things we own? So if adding a nice strap or upgrading the crystal brings additional joy to the watch you already love, great!
> 
> Said another way, I have watches that are 15-20x the price of the SRPE, but why do I wear it more and enjoy it so much? I think it has to do with the fun I'm having exploring new straps and mods...
> 
> Who knows!


I’ve put almost as much into this mod as I spent for the watch originally. 

Worth it.


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> I’ve put almost as much into this mod as I spent for the watch originally.
> 
> Worth it.


Looks great! Did you consider a black day/date wheel? Or would that mess with the balance?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Blee87 said:


> Looks great! Did you consider a black day/date wheel? Or would that mess with the balance?


Thanks. Considered, but I don’t particularly like black wheels with blue dials, and I’m not a fan of the black day/white date contrast myself.


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> Thanks. Considered, but I don’t particularly like black wheels with blue dials, and I’m not a fan of the black day/white date contrast myself.


Ah, didn't realize it was the blue variant. My screen's too dark... I'm totally with you now. It's perfect!


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> I’ve put almost as much into this mod as I spent for the watch originally.
> 
> Worth it.


Heck, I bought mine with the express intent of having it modded. There were several things I didn't like with the stock design that were easily fixed. Had there not been a huge market for parts and mods I probably wouldn't have gotten a Seiko anyway.

In the end, I think about 60% of what I've spent on the watch is the watch itself. The rest are parts, shipping and fees to the guy who did the mods.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16270918


Aaaaaw, look at that smooth and shiny bezel. I remember when mine looked like that. All two minutes of it 😄


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

BTNMNKI said:


> Aaaaaw, look at that smooth and shiny bezel. I remember when mine looked like that. All two minutes of it


Word. 

I just brushed mine last week, that shine was not gonna work.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16270918


Nice!! What is that strap?


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

Tom Schneider said:


> Nice!! What is that strap?


Thanks. It’s a Clockwork Synergy Brown Bomber. Thicker than most but I like it.


----------



## sigmich (Oct 19, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> I’ve put almost as much into this mod as I spent for the watch originally.
> 
> Worth it.


It looks really amazing. Did you mod it yourself?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

sigmich said:


> It looks really amazing. Did you mod it yourself?


Thanks. I accumulated the parts and had a watchmaker do the work for me. (I didn’t want to bungle it!)

I’m actually looking to sell it here shortly.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Crockey1 said:


> Hi @Conundrum1911 good thinking got to be be careful not to spend too much on a watch that is cheap to start. Otherwise you might as well bought better watch to start with better specs and the bracelet will be the original that I always personally.
> If you get the srpe and put on sapphire, slim case back, signed crown and new braclet etc the costs will really add up.
> I paid £180 for the watch if going to spend all that would rather save and get somsthing like the tudor black bay 36 for around £2000.


True, plus I try to keep myself to a budget, and every $100 I spend (what it would cost in CAD to get one essentially) would have been $100 away from another watch on my list. As for sapphire though, my plan is still to potentially do that to the SRPE at some point, but only if/when the mineral crystal gets dinged up. As much as I want sapphire, it is kinda pointless to remove a perfect mineral crystal before it has even been scratched once.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Conundrum1911 said:


> True, plus I try to keep myself to a budget, and every $100 I spend (what it would cost in CAD to get one essentially) would have been $100 away from another watch on my list. As for sapphire though, my plan is still to potentially do that to the SRPE at some point, but only if/when the mineral crystal gets dinged up. As much as I want sapphire, it is kinda pointless to remove a perfect mineral crystal before it has even been scratched once.


I am like you I would wait until and if it gets scratched. The watch might break, damaged or flipped by then


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

I loaned out my SRPE to a friend for a couple of months since I was growing less fond of it. I got it back a couple of weeks ago and ordered an Islander Jubilee. It was a bit of a gamble, as I dislike the look of the bracelet (too shiny, too old man), but I wanted some SKX connection here. The bracelet is incredibly comfortable with the five links and the taper. I haven't taken it off since sizing it, including falling asleep with it on. It has really helped me come to appreciate the watch again, perfect daily beater for chasing around a toddler...


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

thevowels said:


> I loaned out my SRPE to a friend for a couple of months since I was growing less fond of it. I got it back a couple of weeks ago and ordered an Islander Jubilee. It was a bit of a gamble, as I dislike the look of the bracelet (too shiny, too old man), but I wanted some SKX connection here. The bracelet is incredibly comfortable with the five links and the taper. I haven't taken it off since sizing it, including falling asleep with it on. It has really helped me come to appreciate the watch again, perfect daily beater for chasing around a toddler...
> View attachment 16302224


I'm considering doing exactly this with my grey dial (along with a domed sapphire swap!). Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## solo-act (Sep 27, 2014)

A quartz version would be a really handy grab & go.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Great pic @thevowels looks fantastic in the pic. Do you feel it looks like an old mans watch or too bling. Not sure if too get this or the fully brushed president bracelet or stick to the strap. 
Did you not like it on nato ?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SRPE53
Tokeilab SLA039 C3 hands
Namoki DD sapphire with clear AR
Namokimod slim caseback
Uncle Seiko Jubilee

Done for now. I was thinking about selling it, but like my SKX, just too good a base from which to mod.

This was the first iteration, with a DialMaker dial and lume date wheel.


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

Crockey1 said:


> Great pic @thevowels looks fantastic in the pic. Do you feel it looks like an old mans watch or too bling. Not sure if too get this or the fully brushed president bracelet or stick to the strap.
> Did you not like it on nato ?


I am pleasantly surprised that I don't mind the jubilee's look, and it offers variety from my other bracelets. If this were my only watch (or only watch on bracelet), I probably would have gone for a brushed oyster or the like.

I am a bit NATO'd out at the moment, though I am sure that will change soon enough.

Share some pics when you make your decision!


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Great thanks @thevowels i wasnt sure if to to go for brushed president or jubilee pros and cons to both.
I am going through a nato phase just like you love them at the minute. Its hard to go nato back to bracelet. Bracelets seem to be either too tight or loose. I can size it perfect but later in day if wrist swells slightly too tight. Then if have a little loose and wrist shrinks a little feels way too loose. Think the only perfect route would be a tool less adjustable clasp.


----------



## domlorenzo (Dec 22, 2021)

Need help for my very first mod.
Just ordered an SRPE69K1 as a base for a Sinn-856-inspired mod.








Seiko Watch Corporation


The world’s first GPS solar watch. By connecting to the GPS network, the Astron adjusts at the touch of a button to your time zone and, by taking all the energy it needs from light alone, never needs a battery change.




www.seikowatches.com




Planning to get matching dial and hands along with a matte black chapter ring and a flat sapphire crystal.
Found all of these at namokimods but decided contact them to double check for compatibility before checking out.
Keith from their support team responded that all the parts I had in my cart weren't compatible with the SRPE69K1.
Found his advise rather surprising, 'cause the corresponding product descriptions in their website say otherwise.
Tried to clarify, but not getting any further responses.
Here are the links for the parts that I need, if this helps:








NMK351 - SRPE Flat Sapphire Crystal | namokiMODS


Upgrading your crystal from stock Hardlex glass to a premium Sapphire Crystal is a great first mod for your Seiko 5 Sports SRPE. This NMK351 SRPE Flat Sapphire Crystal is designed to be the perfect replacement if you like the original flat Hardlex but want to upgrade it to a much higher quality...




www.namokimods.com












SRPE Chapter Ring: Matte Black Finish | namokiMODS


Take your watch mod one step further with this [SRPE Chapter Ring: Matte Black Finish] We love how a simple chapter ring can transform the look of the entire watch. They add a touch of class to any mod! Compatible with SRPE 5 Sports Collection: SRPE51 SRPE51K1 SRPE53 SRPE53K1 SRPE55 SRPE55K1...




www.namokimods.com












Watch Hands: Pilot White Finish | namokiMODS


Look ma, new hands! We love how blocky and legible these Sinn-inspired sword-shaped hands are, they're perfect for those pilot watch builds. Remember, larger surface area = more lume! Comes in a set of hours, minutes and second hands. Hands Measurement (in mm):H/M/S: 8.5/12.5/12.5 Available in...




www.namokimods.com












Watch Dial: Flieger Pilot Black | namokiMODS


This Pilot dial pays homage to the pilot watches of WW-II, also known as “B-Uhren”. This robust design, the classic Type A (Baumuster A) is known for its clear, legible hour markers which is easily read. This Pilot dial is filled with C3 Super-LumiNova® Lume and fits a multitude of Seiko movements.




www.namokimods.com




Hoping someone here could help me out, maybe point me to an alternative shop for these parts.
Would also appreciate suggestions for a better build.
Thanking everyone in advance!


----------



## domlorenzo (Dec 22, 2021)

Need your help for my very first mod.
Just ordered an SRPE69K1 as a base for a Sinn 856 mod.








Seiko Watch Corporation


The world’s first GPS solar watch. By connecting to the GPS network, the Astron adjusts at the touch of a button to your time zone and, by taking all the energy it needs from light alone, never needs a battery change.




www.seikowatches.com




Planning to get matching dial and hands along with a matte black chapter ring and a flat sapphire crystal.
Found all of these at namokimods but decided contact them to double check for compatibility before checking out.
Keith from their support team responded that all the parts I had in my cart weren't compatible with the SRPE69K1.
Found his advise rather surprising, 'cause the corresponding product descriptions in their website say otherwise.
Tried to clarify, but not getting any further responses.
Here are the links for the parts that I need:








NMK351 - SRPE Flat Sapphire Crystal | namokiMODS


Upgrading your crystal from stock Hardlex glass to a premium Sapphire Crystal is a great first mod for your Seiko 5 Sports SRPE. This NMK351 SRPE Flat Sapphire Crystal is designed to be the perfect replacement if you like the original flat Hardlex but want to upgrade it to a much higher quality...




www.namokimods.com












SRPE Chapter Ring: Matte Black Finish | namokiMODS


Take your watch mod one step further with this [SRPE Chapter Ring: Matte Black Finish] We love how a simple chapter ring can transform the look of the entire watch. They add a touch of class to any mod! Compatible with SRPE 5 Sports Collection: SRPE51 SRPE51K1 SRPE53 SRPE53K1 SRPE55 SRPE55K1...




www.namokimods.com












Watch Hands: Pilot White Finish | namokiMODS


Look ma, new hands! We love how blocky and legible these Sinn-inspired sword-shaped hands are, they're perfect for those pilot watch builds. Remember, larger surface area = more lume! Comes in a set of hours, minutes and second hands. Hands Measurement (in mm):H/M/S: 8.5/12.5/12.5 Available in...




www.namokimods.com












Watch Dial: Flieger Pilot Black | namokiMODS


This Pilot dial pays homage to the pilot watches of WW-II, also known as “B-Uhren”. This robust design, the classic Type A (Baumuster A) is known for its clear, legible hour markers which is easily read. This Pilot dial is filled with C3 Super-LumiNova® Lume and fits a multitude of Seiko movements.




www.namokimods.com




Hoping someone here could help me out, maybe point me to an alternative shop for these parts.
Would also appreciate suggestions for a better build.
Thanking everyone in advance!


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

domlorenzo said:


> Need your help for my very first mod.
> Just ordered an SRPE69K1 as a base for a Sinn 856 mod.
> 
> 
> ...


No clue why he said that. Seems like all of those would be compatible, especially dial and hands... They are pretty universal to nh36 and 4r36 movements


----------



## domlorenzo (Dec 22, 2021)

Blee87 said:


> No clue why he said that. Seems like all of those would be compatible, especially dial and hands... They are pretty universal to nh36 and 4r36 movements


couldn't believe it myself despite being a total newbie. thanks for chiming in.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Blee87 said:


> No clue why he said that. Seems like all of those would be compatible, especially dial and hands... They are pretty universal to nh36 and 4r36 movements


Maybe he just really, _really _doesn't like fliegers?


----------



## domlorenzo (Dec 22, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> Maybe he just really, _really _doesn't like fliegers?


haha. maybe take all flieger parts out of their site!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

The ONLY thing I can think of is that he googled your model, and the first result that shows up is one of the SKX descendants with the rotating bezel:












He might have seen that and just said “no” without looking any further into it. I doubt he has all the model numbers memorized, and googling would be the fastest way to see what model a customer was referring to. 

But yeah, those parts will all work with the DressKX series.


----------



## domlorenzo (Dec 22, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> The ONLY thing I can think of is that he googled your model, and the first result that shows up is one of the SKX descendants with the rotating bezel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very likely. i really want to go ahead with my purchase but don't want to spend on parts i can't use. thanks for chiming in. really appreciate it.


----------



## dizi (Apr 4, 2010)

Has anyone here measured how much slimmer is the Namoki Slim caseback compared to the stock SPRE one? Namoki says there's 1mm difference between their slim one and the stock SKX one.

Edit: found the info in this thread: Thickness, from 11.9mm to 10.9.


----------



## zx-9r (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi!

Jubilee options for SRPE61K1 with EU delivery, anything worthing a buy?

Or it is preferable to pay customs and order a jubilee strap from Longislandwatch or Uncle Seiko? (noticed the strapcode jubilee is a little more expensive and a little more bulky)

Thanks!


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

zx-9r said:


> Hi!
> 
> Jubilee options for SRPE61K1 with EU delivery, anything worthing a buy?
> 
> ...


Rob over at monsterwatches in the Netherlands sells the same model made for Strapcode. Solid end links too.






Miltat Jubilee for Seiko-Sports (20mm lugs) – Monsterwatches







www.monsterwatches.eu


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

Trying to decide between brushed or polished bezel. Don’t care about what band comes with it as I’ll change that. I’m the type that’s somewhat bothered by scratched up bezels. I know polished shows more scratches , but unless it’s super deep I can use a polishing cloth on that. Brushed bezel won’t show as much, but can’t be polished obviously. How are the bezels holding up for current owners? Thx.


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

timmat said:


> Trying to decide between brushed or polished bezel. Don’t care about what band comes with it as I’ll change that. I’m the type that’s somewhat bothered by scratched up bezels. I know polished shows more scratches , but unless it’s super deep I can use a polishing cloth on that. Brushed bezel won’t show as much, but can’t be polished obviously. How are the bezels holding up for current owners? Thx.


Brushed SRPE here. I too debated something similar, but for me it came down to the look more than durability. Polished look makes this feel like it lives up to the name "dress SKX," and I didn't want another "dressy" watch.

In terms of the durability, the scratches on the actual bezel part is not as visible as you suggest, but the slightly polished beveled edge on the bezel is taking a beating. 

All that said, I don't care too much about the bezel getting scratched up because I'm hopeful there will be replacement bezels for this in the near future.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

timmat said:


> Trying to decide between brushed or polished bezel. Don’t care about what band comes with it as I’ll change that. I’m the type that’s somewhat bothered by scratched up bezels. I know polished shows more scratches , but unless it’s super deep I can use a polishing cloth on that. Brushed bezel won’t show as much, but can’t be polished obviously. How are the bezels holding up for current owners? Thx.


Get the brushed. My polished showed everything. I ended up brushing it myself. 

If I ever get another I will get a brushed, and then brush the beveled edge as well.


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

timmat said:


> Trying to decide between brushed or polished bezel. Don’t care about what band comes with it as I’ll change that. I’m the type that’s somewhat bothered by scratched up bezels. I know polished shows more scratches , but unless it’s super deep I can use a polishing cloth on that. Brushed bezel won’t show as much, but can’t be polished obviously. How are the bezels holding up for current owners? Thx.


I wanted brushed with an oyster style bracelet so I got the one on the nato and added the BRAC-09 from Long Island Watch. I can see some marks on the bezel but I haven't been babying it. Would have been much more aparent on the polished version.


----------



## Ajg (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi guys
I have recently bought the SRPE55 with the black dial. I used to have the 53 with the blue dial but I’ve never been a fan of blue dial watches so decided to sell it & buy the black version.
I’m so glad i did as I think it looks great in black & I think it will be a real strap monster.
I bought it used & noticed it has quite a long scratch on the crystal. It’s not a huge issue as you can only see it in certain light but i may chance it for a sapphire one at some point.
Anyone know the best/cheapest place to get a sapphire crystal for it? I may also look at a slimline caseback too are there any decent cheap ones anyone can recommend?
Thanks


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

Ajg said:


> Hi guys
> I have recently bought the SRPE55 with the black dial. I used to have the 53 with the blue dial but I’ve never been a fan of blue dial watches so decided to sell it & buy the black version.
> I’m so glad i did as I think it looks great in black & I think it will be a real strap monster.
> I bought it used & noticed it has quite a long scratch on the crystal. It’s not a huge issue as you can only see it in certain light but i may chance it for a sapphire one at some point.
> ...


Namoki has a thin case back that pairs well and for Sapphire crystals I generally lean towards CrystalTimes. If you look through the thread, there are folks who have done exactly what you're trying to do. Hope that helps.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> Get the brushed. My polished showed everything. I ended up brushing it myself.
> 
> If I ever get another I will get a brushed, and then brush the beveled edge as well.


I second this. Got the polished less than a year ago, wear it daily and the bezel is a scratch magnet.


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

Has anyone tried the domed sapphire crystal upgrades from LIW? I know they have a blue AR application. On YouTube, Marc previewed one on a blue dial SRPE. 

I'm wondering if anyone has installed these crystals on the gray dial. Is the blue AR very visible? Does it look distracting or out of place on the non-blue dials?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

mplsabdullah said:


> .
> View attachment 16371530
> View attachment 16371531
> 
> ...


Loving the Arabi mods. Did you do that yourself?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

hello_bumbie said:


> Loving the Arabi mods. Did you do that yourself?


These are oem. Models SRPH47 & SRPH49 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Stargate;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sigmich (Oct 19, 2021)

I have replaced original case back by seikomods one. It came with new gasket for case back. Caseback fits fine in but not gasket, it is too big I guess. I use oem gasket and it fits great. I'd like to buy few gaskets for spare parts. Do you know what dimensions of caseback gasket should I look for?


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

I have the brushed and has been fine I wanted a more casual piece and the brushed also looks a little smaller.
Its a great looking watch for the money.


----------



## djmcnz (11 mo ago)

First let me say thanks to everybody that's posted in this thread, I've really enjoyed reading all 55+ pages over the recent few days since I discovered WUS.

I stumbled onto the SRPE via a bunch of random YouTube videos and when I saw one available at a local AD for ~40% off I had to take a look in person and was immediately smitten, the 40mm case and small lug-to-lug perfectly suited my smallish wrist. Fortunately I really wanted the grey/anthracite sunburst dial on bracelet (SRPE51) so I purchased their last non-display example.

I'm over the moon with this watch, not only does it look good, it's absolutely astonishing value (in my mind), and I don't even care that it's not sapphire or that many think the bracelet leaves much to be desired. Perfect fit, in house automatic movement, display case, hack and hand, and mine is pretty accurate too (+5 seconds a day - better than my Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical). I couldn't expect more for anywhere near this price.

I was so enamored that I quickly splashed out on an SRPE69 because it looks so badass, it's got a macho tactical look that I couldn't see past, I had to own one. Now, I love this watch but it's practically useless, the legibility is terrible in almost every conceivable situation, including at night with the sorry excuse for lume that graces the black edition face. Don't get me wrong, I'm keeping it forever but it's a novelty, not a practical watch at all.

The only mod I've made to the 51 is that I've upgraded the clasp to the same brushed and milled version that LIW use on their replacement bracelets, I'm happy enough with the stock bracelet and the new clasp makes a subtle but significant improvement, you also get one more micro-adjust which is handy. When I read the WUS forum rules it seems we can't post links which is a bit odd (maybe I read that wrong) but the clasp is readily available on AliExpress, item number 4000418482880 and is a perfect fit for the stock bracelet.

As far as the 69 is concerned it's actually riding on the a silicon strap from my Samsung smartwatch because the stock Nato is too bulky for my liking. I don't particularly like the Samsung strap (it was a convenience) but I see some people have posted some really nice rubber straps in this thread so I think I'll pick one of those up shortly.

Now, a modding question. I'd like to replace the crowns and an online store called Watch and Style sells branded replacement crowns with no shaft for the SRPE specifically - can I remove the crowns on my watches without removing the shafts? If so, how would one go about doing that? I can find info on crown replacements but only when coupled with shaft replacement, and I'm not keen on getting that deep into my watch (yet). Any insight or tips appreciated.

Again, I'm glad I found WUS and am grateful to all the contributors to this thread, it's full of really valuable and helpful info (and pics!).


----------



## LeSeiko (11 mo ago)

gshock626 said:


>


WHAT? this is amazing


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

djmcnz said:


> Now, a modding question. I'd like to replace the crowns and an online store called Watch and Style sells branded replacement crowns with no shaft for the SRPE specifically - can I remove the crowns on my watches without removing the shafts? If so, how would one go about doing that? I can find info on crown replacements but only when coupled with shaft replacement, and I'm not keen on getting that deep into my watch (yet). Any insight or tips appreciated.


The crown, by necessity, is tightly attached to the stem. You can’t replace the former without removing the latter. 

But, you can Google “Seiko 5 stem removal” and there are a lot of YouTube videos that will show you how to do it. It involves removing the case back and finding a very small lever to push. 

That’s the simplest part of the job.


----------



## 2Timely (11 mo ago)

RotorRonin said:


> Welp, now I gotta get one of those!


First post and first Seiko (53). I have on order the LIW polished jubilee and my question is what is the advantage of the 
domed sapphire crystal vs the flat?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

2Timely said:


> First post and first Seiko (53). I have on order the LIW polished jubilee and my question is what is the advantage of the
> domed sapphire crystal vs the flat?


It looks cooler. 

Also, the dome structure prevents the dial from being totally obscured by a single reflection, whereas a flat crystal could be.


----------



## 2Timely (11 mo ago)

RotorRonin said:


> It looks cooler.
> 
> Also, the dome structure prevents the dial from being totally obscured by a single reflection, whereas a flat crystal could be.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> SBSA047/SRPE57


That's a nice, thick looking strap. Where did you get that?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

thevowels said:


> That's a nice, thick looking strap. Where did you get that?


Thanks! It’s a Bark strap by Heuerville.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

Has anyone found a fitted rubber strap that works on this case?


----------



## djmcnz (11 mo ago)

thevowels said:


> Has anyone found a fitted rubber strap that works on this case?


What are your concerns? Pretty-much any 20mm should work. I've used a Samsung one and am waiting for my Barton one to arrive which I expect to fit based on comments in this thread from owners. I would like to know what strap @gshock626 is using pictured above, that looks nice also.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

djmcnz said:


> I would like to know what strap @gshock626 is using pictured above, that looks nice also.


That’s a tropic strap from Zuludiver.


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Speaking of bands, I am thinking of swapping out the bracelet for this:









20mm Waffle Strap


Uncles notes Many of you asked for a 20mm version of this classic strap, so I decided to go for it! Also available in 19mm and 22mm, this waffle is a must have for giving your watch that retro look. Works well with the Monster and SKA371 Kinetic Diver, and probably a Citizen model or two. This...




www.uncleseiko.com





I'm a little confused though. The description says the band is "made to hold the larger (2.5mm) spring bars, which are included." Below that, though, it says "if you plan to wear this strap on a non-diver watch, request the custom spring bars when you checkout." 

So, which is it? Will the SRPE work with the 2.5 spring bars, or, since it is not technically a diver, do I need to request the custom spring bars? (Which, to be perfectly honest, I really don't know what the custom ones are or would be.)

Thanks for any help. I can buy a rubber band elsewhere, but this one seems closest to the original Seiko model from the 1960s and 70s.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Migraneur said:


> Speaking of bands, I am thinking of swapping out the bracelet for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fat bars that the old SKX models used are not the same size that come with the SRPE. The real issue would be the thickness of the end pins, as the 2.5 mm is the size of the main spring bar tube itself.

If I were to venture a guess, I'd say you want the custom ones, whatever they are. You might have a slightly looser fit inside the spring bar channels on the strap, as that's made for the fatter bars, but no worse than that.


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

djmcnz said:


> What are your concerns? Pretty-much any 20mm should work. I've used a Samsung one and am waiting for my Barton one to arrive which I expect to fit based on comments in this thread from owners. I would like to know what strap @gshock626 is using pictured above, that looks nice also.


I have several straight end rubber straps in 20mm. You can buy curved end rubber straps that are molded to fit against the case and lugs (like the end link of a bracelet) for a neater look. They also tend to be curved outward to the sides to lay better on the wrist. However, they need to be made for a specific case.

Personally, I like the look of the fitted straps and the curving molded into the strap itself so the rubber doesn't drop more or less straight down from the spring bars. I have a round wrist and the thick and stiff ends of rubber straps near the bars sometimes is uncomfortable or fits poorly.

Crafter Blue, Uncle Seiko, and others make them for SKX and many other Seiko divers, but I have yet to find one for the SRPE


----------



## djmcnz (11 mo ago)

thevowels said:


> I have several straight end rubber straps in 20mm. You can buy curved end rubber straps that are molded to fit against the case and lugs (like the end link of a bracelet) for a neater look. They also tend to be curved outward to the sides to lay better on the wrist. However, they need to be made for a specific case.
> 
> Personally, I like the look of the fitted straps and the curving molded into the strap itself so the rubber doesn't drop more or less straight down from the spring bars. I have a round wrist and the thick and stiff ends of rubber straps near the bars sometimes is uncomfortable or fits poorly.
> 
> Crafter Blue, Uncle Seiko, and others make them for SKX and many other Seiko divers, but I have yet to find one for the SRPE


Okay got you, you're looking for a rubber strap with molded spring bar ends, not just any rubber strap that fits.

I'm not aware of any but given the small lug-to-lug, relative to the case size of the SRPE, I'm not sure how much difference it would make. If you look at any of the pics in this thread you'll see there's almost no gap with most two piece straps.


----------



## 2Timely (11 mo ago)

2Timely said:


> First post and first Seiko (53). I have on order the LIW polished jubilee and my question is what is the advantage of the
> domed sapphire crystal vs the flat?


Got my new LIW bracelet installed and it's a little too tight. Does LIW sell extra links (need 1) so I can micro adjust for a good fit or does anyone have a extra link to sell, thanks.


----------



## joayers65 (Mar 10, 2006)

2Timely said:


> Got my new LIW bracelet installed and it's a little too tight. Does LIW sell extra links (need 1) so I can micro adjust for a good fit or does anyone have a extra link to sell, thanks.


Yes, you can get extra links from them.


----------



## 2Timely (11 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## rmkather (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ozkanhoslan (May 14, 2021)

Love to follow that thread.

This line, punches way above its price range.

A 38 mm version could be a nice supplementation.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Still probably the best bang-for-buck watch in my collection.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

I have experimented with lots of strap combinations now. I like nato strap but the watch is already a little thick and this adds even more thickness.
My favourite strap has to be the president brushed bracelet on my grey dial. Its a nice in between option between the oyster and jubilee. A jubilee would be a little dressy for me for more casual wear, but the presidential bracelet looks great.


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

A bit of a silly question here - For those of you that bought new from an AD - Did yours come with clear plastic cling overlay on the top of the front hardlex? The eyes aren’t what they used to be. I can’t seem to find an edge to get it off if so, maybe because it’s not there. Certainly on the back. SRPE63. Thx.


----------



## djmcnz (11 mo ago)

Neither of mind had a plastic protective film on the front if I recall correctly.


----------



## oznefu (10 mo ago)

Hey all. Been scouring through these pages for the past few days.
I'm looking into getting my first piece and think this watch is a perfect fit for me. However, I'm so torn between the gloss vs brushed anthracite grey. I'm really not sure which one to get!

How have your bezels been holding up in terms of scratches, etc? If you could choose again would you decide differently?

I'm planning to go with the IW jubilee or US presidential bracelet. This will be my first main piece for both everyday and "dress" up use.

Thank you!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

oznefu said:


> Hey all. Been scouring through these pages for the past few days.
> I'm looking into getting my first piece and think this watch is a perfect fit for me. However, I'm so torn between the gloss vs brushed anthracite grey. I'm really not sure which one to get!
> 
> How have your bezels been holding up in terms of scratches, etc? If you could choose again would you decide differently?
> ...


I had both, and kept the brushed bezel as I prefer the less blingy and more toolish look.

Polished:




Brushed:


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

oznefu said:


> How have your bezels been holding up in terms of scratches, etc? If you could choose again would you decide differently?


The polished bezel is a scratch magnet. I ended up brushing the one I had. 

If I get another, it will be the brushed bezel. It doesn't look as "dressy" but for me as a GADA watch, the brushed was much better.


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

oznefu said:


> Hey all. Been scouring through these pages for the past few days.
> I'm looking into getting my first piece and think this watch is a perfect fit for me. However, I'm so torn between the gloss vs brushed anthracite grey. I'm really not sure which one to get!
> 
> How have your bezels been holding up in terms of scratches, etc? If you could choose again would you decide differently?
> ...


I have the brushed bezel in gray, and I really like it. The contrast between the top brushing on the bezel and the narrow line of polish on the bevel of the bezel (lol) is very attractive. I have quite a few scratches on the bezel after a year of wear, and I think the brushing helps "blend" the blemishes. I also have the LIW Jubilee, and it's a fantastic bracelet in terms of comfort. Since buying that bracelet a few months ago, I have a hard time putting it on another strap.

Since buying this watch a year ago, I went off the deep end and purchased three more mechanical watches (Seiko 62 MAS reinterpretation, Archimede Klassik 200, Halsios Universa). I like and wear the Seiko 5 far more than any of the others to the point of regretting some of those additional purchases. If this is your first watch, I highly recommend wearing the hell out of it for quite a while before considering other purchases. Also, absolutely look at and try on a watch in person if at all possible.

Welcome to the club.


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

SRPE63 (brushed bezel) on Long Island Watch oyster bracelet.


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

This is a perfect first mechanical watch. Especially since you can get them for $150 or so.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

timmat said:


> A bit of a silly question here - For those of you that bought new from an AD - Did yours come with clear plastic cling overlay on the top of the front hardlex? The eyes aren’t what they used to be. I can’t seem to find an edge to get it off if so, maybe because it’s not there. Certainly on the back. SRPE63. Thx.


Mine had plastic on both front and back.



oznefu said:


> Hey all. Been scouring through these pages for the past few days.
> I'm looking into getting my first piece and think this watch is a perfect fit for me. However, I'm so torn between the gloss vs brushed anthracite grey. I'm really not sure which one to get!
> 
> How have your bezels been holding up in terms of scratches, etc? If you could choose again would you decide differently?


I have polished. Absolute scratch magnet. Does look pretty cool out on a sunny day though, adds an extra dimension to the look of teh watch. But yes, if scratches bother you then go with the brushed. Chances are you won't be wearing any of the provided bracelets or straps anyway.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

thevowels said:


> I have the brushed bezel in gray, and I really like it. The contrast between the top brushing on the bezel and the narrow line of polish on the bevel of the bezel (lol) is very attractive. I have quite a few scratches on the bezel after a year of wear, and I think the brushing helps "blend" the blemishes. I also have the LIW Jubilee, and it's a fantastic bracelet in terms of comfort. Since buying that bracelet a few months ago, I have a hard time putting it on another strap.
> 
> Since buying this watch a year ago, I went off the deep end and purchased three more mechanical watches (Seiko 62 MAS reinterpretation, Archimede Klassik 200, Halsios Universa). I like and wear the Seiko 5 far more than any of the others to the point of regretting some of those additional purchases. If this is your first watch, I highly recommend wearing the hell out of it for quite a while before considering other purchases. Also, absolutely look at and try on a watch in person if at all possible.
> 
> Welcome to the club.


I did the same the grey dial with brushed dial was my first mechanical watch then I have bought a load more that I don't really need. This watch is all the watch most people need can be worn with a T shirt, suit or even on the beach for the money its a bargain.


----------



## djmcnz (11 mo ago)

Brushed/Polished I think is personal preference. Polished will tend more toward the dress aesthetic, brushed towards the tool aesthetic, but both are still firmly "sports" watches. 

I've had my polished one for a few months now, worn frequently and still no scratches. Having said that you'd expect to get a polished watch (re)polished occasionally during its life anyway, scratches are part of the bargain. Given both variants have polished elements both will eventually need a touch-up polish.

Pick your preference and be happy, worst case scenario you buy the alternative variant some time down the track and end up with both, they're at a price point that makes this a viable option for a lot of people.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> These are fantastic!


what's the reference number for this one?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

JLittle said:


> what's the reference number for this one?


SRPE57


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Tanker G1 said:


> SRPE57


thank you.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

JLittle said:


> what's the reference number for this one?


SBSA047 / SRPE57


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

I’m loving mine. Such good value and I’ve just completed three minor quality of life upgrades - a sapphire crystal with a very subtle double dome and clear AR coating, jubilee bracelet and the low profile caseback. The caseback really makes it a thin watch, especially if you want to use a NATO with it.

My beater GADA watch is complete!


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

SlCKB0Y said:


> I’m loving mine. Such good value and I’ve just completed three minor quality of life upgrades - a sapphire crystal with a very subtle double dome and clear AR coating, jubilee bracelet and the low profile caseback. The caseback really makes it a thin watch, especially if you want to use a NATO with it.
> 
> My beater GADA watch is complete!
> 
> ...


Very nice! Do you plan on going swimming with it? I know the slim caseback purportedly lowers the WR but I'm curious as to whether that actually impacts it in any meaningful way. Doubt anyone would really go scuba diving with it anyway.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

BTNMNKI said:


> Very nice! Do you plan on going swimming with it? I know the slim caseback purportedly lowers the WR but I'm curious as to whether that actually impacts it in any meaningful way. Doubt anyone would really go scuba diving with it anyway.


Yes, I will happily go swimming with mine. I’m almost certain the low profile caseback will not reduce the 100m water resistance, it’s just that the manufacturer only had the equipment to test to 5 or 6 bar and so they are playing it safe. Most of those little hand pump pressure testers can only test to 5-6 bar but that doesn’t necessarily represent the true limit of the watch’s WR.

Of course take my advice with a grain of salt, but I will be quite confident washing hands, showering and swimming (but not diving) with the low profile caseback.

Having said that, if I know in advance I will be ocean swimming, I always take my Turtle and switch it to a rubber strap any way.


----------



## sigmich (Oct 19, 2021)

I have slim case back from seikomods (crystaltimes) and it has 100m WR.

I confirm that slim caseback makes watches really slim. Maybe too much slim when I wear it on bracelet. It is so slim and light then that it doesn't feel like mechanical watch. But it is great paired with NATO.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm more concerned about a crystal mod

For those that modded in a sapphire crystal, did you use the same crystal gasket? Will it maintain its WR?


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

SlCKB0Y said:


> I’m loving mine. Such good value and I’ve just completed three minor quality of life upgrades - a sapphire crystal with a very subtle double dome and clear AR coating, jubilee bracelet and the low profile caseback. The caseback really makes it a thin watch, especially if you want to use a NATO with it.
> 
> My beater GADA watch is complete!
> 
> ...



Curious where you got that case back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

Question - I received my SRPE63 about 3 weeks ago. I’m just now realizing after some photos there is a white spec on the dial between the 20 / 25 min markers. It’s under the glass. Maybe just dust spec? Didn’t even notice until some photos that were close up. But now bothering me a bit. I purchase from an authorized dealer, but online. I assume it’s something easy. I’ve not modded or took the back off at all. I only did a strap swap. See photo. Do I have to send it in or can I take it to any AD?


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

daveyoha said:


> Curious where you got that case back if you don't mind me asking?


Namokimods. It says it’s for the SKX but myself along with many people in this thread have found it fits perfectly. I also got my double domed sapphire crystal from them too:








SKX Slim Caseback: Brushed Finish | namokiMODS


The SKX is a chunky watch alright - if you ever wished you could reduce the overall thickness of the SKX, this thinner caseback is perfect for you! Our SKX Thin Caseback is a whopping 61% thinner (0.8mm vs 1.5mm) and 50% lighter (9g vs 15g) than our standard SKX caseback, and is rated to a water...




www.namokimods.com


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I'm more concerned about a crystal mod
> 
> For those that modded in a sapphire crystal, did you use the same crystal gasket? Will it maintain its WR?


You’d be right - between the caseback and the crystal, the crystal is the much bigger concern with regards to WR if done incorrectly. I can remember if I reused the stock seal one or if it came with one.


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

Just picked up an SRPE57 (Gilt indices black dial) on sale and I've been quite impressed upon opening the box and resizing it. This watch punches well above it's price tag and is a true GADA watch. Looking forward to spending some more time with it this week and getting some more detailed impressions

Question though, mine has a Roman day indicator (I, II, III, etc) even though I bought it from a Canadian department store (Hudson Bay). Is this uncommon? I thought all USA/CAD models would have French/Spanish as the second language


----------



## djmcnz (11 mo ago)

leapinglizard said:


> Just picked up an SRPE57 (Gilt indices black dial) on sale and I've been quite impressed upon opening the box and resizing it. This watch punches well above it's price tag and is a true GADA watch. Looking forward to spending some more time with it this week and getting some more detailed impressions
> 
> Question though, mine has a Roman day indicator (I, II, III, etc) even though I bought it from a Canadian department store (Hudson Bay). Is this uncommon? I thought all USA/CAD models would have French/Spanish as the second language


Great that you like the watch, it very much is a GADA as you've noticed.

Are you saying your day wheel reads from I - VII? That's weird, they have two languages, what's the other one?


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

djmcnz said:


> Great that you like the watch, it very much is a GADA as you've noticed.
> 
> Are you saying your day wheel reads from I - VII? That's weird, they have two languages, what's the other one?


Correct, it's English and Roman for the two languages


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Oh man I want one of those. Mine s English-Spanish. I’d even take English-Japanese. That would be cool.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Migraneur said:


> Oh man I want one of those. Mine s English-Spanish. I’d even take English-Japanese. That would be cool.


Kanji is the coolest!


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Jealous.


----------



## Saltystrap (9 mo ago)

Hi guys, first time post for me.
I’ve had the 61 for a week now and am absolutely loving it. Seems to be keeping superb time too. It’s my first mechanical watch and after looking at it for 6 months it finally came up at a good price.

Does anyone have any experience with Strapsco quick release straps on this watch? Do they fit well? Having read through the thread it seems the lug holes are smaller than usual They’re priced well enough to be able to try a few different ones, but if they don’t fit then I’ll keep looking.
Also, same question but for Barton straps. I’m loving the look of their toffee croc strap but don’t want to spend that much to find it won’t fit.

In the meantime I’ll continue rocking the stock nato!


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

I’ve been wearing mine more because the weather has turned warm and I have it on a marine nationale strap. It’s strange, but this has to be the smallest looking 40mm watch on earth. It’s the short lug-to-lug and the comparatively thick bezel. If I didn’t know better I’d say it was 38mm.

Anyhow, I’m really enjoying it. Perfect summer watch.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Saltystrap said:


> Hi guys, first time post for me.
> I’ve had the 61 for a week now and am absolutely loving it. Seems to be keeping superb time too. It’s my first mechanical watch and after looking at it for 6 months it finally came up at a good price.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Strapsco quick release straps on this watch? Do they fit well? Having read through the thread it seems the lug holes are smaller than usual They’re priced well enough to be able to try a few different ones, but if they don’t fit then I’ll keep looking.
> ...


Welcome to the forum! The 61 is a great looking watch. Mine also runs surprisingly well when I wear it. There should be enough room between the lug holes and case to attach just about any quick-release straps.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Saltystrap said:


> Hi guys, first time post for me.
> I’ve had the 61 for a week now and am absolutely loving it. Seems to be keeping superb time too. It’s my first mechanical watch and after looking at it for 6 months it finally came up at a good price.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Strapsco quick release straps on this watch? Do they fit well? Having read through the thread it seems the lug holes are smaller than usual They’re priced well enough to be able to try a few different ones, but if they don’t fit then I’ll keep looking.
> ...


Lug holes aren't any special size. I think you're comparing them to the old SKX, which was made for extra thick 2.5 mm "fat bars". Regular spring bars are 2.0 mm and any ones you cab get your hands on will work just fine.


----------



## djmcnz (11 mo ago)

Saltystrap said:


> ...Also, same question but for Barton straps. I’m loving the look of their toffee croc strap but don’t want to spend that much to find it won’t fit.


Welcome Kiwi! I have a Barton quick release rubber strap on one of my SRPE's and it fits easily and securely.

I would like to find another rubber strap though that has a thicker spring bar end so it more closely matched the profile of the lugs. It's one of those "final 1%" things that only I would ever notice but that's me!



Migraneur said:


> ...but this has to be the smallest looking 40mm watch on earth. It’s the short lug-to-lug and the comparatively thick bezel. If I didn’t know better I’d say it was 38mm.


Agreed, although it's theoretically only 1mm larger at 41mm, my Aqua Terra absolutely dwarfs my SRPE's, the Seiko is about the same overall size as the 38mm AT.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

You know you've gone off the deep end when you buy a second bracelet of the same type because the first one doesn't have the right pattern on it. This forum has broken me.


Old












New


----------



## Wanderlust Walter (9 mo ago)

Blee87 said:


> New guy saying "hi"
> 
> View attachment 16189819



thats pretty. which model is that? id like to get a white faced version of that on a red leather strap


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Wanderlust Walter said:


> thats pretty. which model is that? id like to get a white faced version of that on a red leather strap


SRPE61. You'd have to score a white dial though, which might be tricky if you want a Seiko original or an SRPE/SRPD dial. Otherwise you've probably got options.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Out and about at work today. Maaaaaybe mesh wasn't the smartest choice for steelworks. Oh well, let's just call it "patina".


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I like the hands you put on that one, @BTNMNKI. It really gives it a different look.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Sir-Guy said:


> I like the hands you put on that one, @BTNMNKI. It really gives it a different look.


Thanks man. I knew when I first saw it that I liked the watch but would never get along with the original handset. But then there's that huge mod scene for Seikos, so that sealed the deal.


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Anybody have theirs on a rubber strap? Wondering how it would look before I buy one.


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

SRPE67 on black rubber tropical


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Umm. That looks great. Thank you.


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Is anyone having trouble with the day feature? Instead of turning from Wednesday to Thursday mine only turns to Spanish Wednesday. Shouldn’t the day flip twice?


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Never mind. It was just a little tardy and eventually flipped.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Migraneur said:


> Never mind. It was just a little tardy and eventually flipped.


Normal. It should flip twice to the next day over a few hours.


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Migraneur said:


> Anybody have theirs on a rubber strap? Wondering how it would look before I buy one.


My SRPE61 on an Aevig "Firehose" strap, though technically I think think my blue variant is made from irrigation hose. Aevig also sell a red "Firehose" strap which I think would look great with the SRPE61, but I already had this blue strap. In my mind this strap is in keeping with the sporty look of the SRPE61 whilst taking it a bit more up market, but as ever YMMV.



















Perlon is also a good alternative to rubber, for a strap for warm weather use.










This watch is a bit if a "strap monster" & will look good with almost anything. The worst strap so far for me was the grey NATO it came fitted with. Just too much grey for my liking!


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi @Sceptic_Pencil. That perlon looks great where is it from ? Is it a Eulit


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Mustang1972 said:


> Hi @Sceptic_Pencil. That perlon looks great where is it from ? Is it a Eulit


Yes, it's a Eulit. As far as I understand, if it isn't a Eulit, it most probably isn't made from Perlon. I got it from an eBay seller in Germany & I think it may have been his last one, as it is an "Palma" & I think Eulit have phased this strap out. If you do order a Eulit, be mindful of the strap length, as not all Eulits are created equal in terms of length & if you have quite manly wrists, you may be disappointed. My Palma is a perfect fit for my slender 7.25" wrist, but only just.

Update: I just measured my strap at 22.5cm, but I have seen the Palma listed at 23.5cm on a couple of sites. I cannot find any strap lengths in the official Eulit site


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks for the reply @Sceptic_Pencil. 👍. I would really like one in grey for my grey dial SRPE does it add a lot of thickness to the watch or is it ok. Most people say eulit are the best perlon.


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Mustang1972 said:


> Thanks for the reply @Sceptic_Pencil. . I would really like one in grey for my grey dial SRPE does it add a lot of thickness to the watch or is it ok. Most people say eulit are the best perlon.


I don't recall noticing the extra thickness, so I would say it doesn't add much thickness. When I wore my SRPE with a leather NATO, I definitely did feel that it was riding pretty high!

If you are worried about the one pass adding thickness, you could always get a 2 piece perlon, Pacific maybe? The 2 piece straps, like my Palma, have sown in buckles, which I prefer. The newer non-fixed buckles on the current one pass straps don't look like they fit very flush, hence why I went for the older Palma.

Gratutitous photo of SRPE on leather NATO:


----------



## red416 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ordered a 55 from Creation on Sunday, it arrived today. For the price it is very nice. perfect size and weight for me. I have an extra slim case back that I am going to put on it, just because I am not a fan of display case backs 

Not sure on the bracelet, the clasp is blah, and the finish contrasts enough from the case to be a little annoying and look like an afterthought
I’ll keep it on here for now but I am curious if the LIW bracelet finish matches the case better


----------



## HeliPilot70 (11 mo ago)

Just picked up a blue dial SRPE53K second hand. What a beautiful watch! Does anyone have 2 or 3 spare links for the bracelet they are willing to sell?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

red416 said:


> Ordered a 55 from Creation on Sunday, it arrived today. For the price it is very nice. perfect size and weight for me. I have an extra slim case back that I am going to put on it, just because I am not a fan of display case backs
> 
> Not sure on the bracelet, the clasp is blah, and the finish contrasts enough from the case to be a little annoying and look like an afterthought
> I’ll keep it on here for now but I am curious if the LIW bracelet finish matches the case better


Red416 - did you put the slim case back on? If so, please share some pics. I like the idea of making it slimmer - would make it an ideal GADA watch.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Saltystrap (9 mo ago)

Just had a few straps arrive for my 61. Got it on green suede for the office today. Looks spiffing. I’m glad to lose the extra thickness of the nato; sits on the wrist much more nicely now.


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

Thinking about getting an SRPE51 in the near future. Does anyone have any on-wrist shots with different coloured nato straps?


----------



## Dr. Arun (11 mo ago)

steinercat said:


> I'm getting my SRPE on Thursday.
> 
> I found a pic of an old modded watch I had which used a 38mm SNK case. For me, this was a tad too small. I think the 40mm case of the SRPE will be just right!
> 
> ...





steinercat said:


> I'm getting my SRPE on Thursday.
> 
> I found a pic of an old modded watch I had which used a 38mm SNK case. For me, this was a tad too small. I think the 40mm case of the SRPE will be just right!
> 
> Here's the SNK case with a 28.5mm dial:


Hey, this watch is lovely.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTacTeo (Feb 28, 2021)

djmcnz said:


> Perhaps here? Seiko Straps


Excellent bet. But I'd rather stick with the original.
There's such hate towards Seiko bracelets someone's bound to get rid of it for petty cash.
I'm willing to exchange it - for the original unused nato strap..


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Red416 - did you put the slim case back on? If so, please share some pics. I like the idea of making it slimmer - would make it an ideal GADA watch.


I put the Namoki slim caseback on mine. I generally hate bubble backs. The difference with the slim caseback was substantial in how it wore for me. Would definitely recommend. 














red416 said:


> I am curious if the LIW bracelet finish matches the case better



LIW bracelet also complemented nicely. I also hated the OEM bracelet. LIW finish and clasp was so much better, and the taper was so much more comfortable.










The slim caseback and LIW bracelet combo had it feeling like a totally different watch.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

gshock626 said:


> SBSA059/SRPE69


So frickin cool!


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

Got my new bracelet from LIW today. Didn't think the Seiko bracelet was too bad, other than oddly only having two micro adjust spots. It was either spinning on my wrist or cutting off my blood supply. 

This one fits perfectly and seems very comfortable. 









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

I am torn. I like the black, but I am not crazy about the matte thing on strong light conditions. I have the same issue on my SKXs.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

dimkasta said:


> I am torn. I like the black, but I am not crazy about the matte thing on strong light conditions. I have the same issue on my SKXs.


The metal framing around the indices does help a bit with that. They shine and in dusk light they almost glow. But yeah, if you want a non-matte black dial you're gonna have to go for aftermarket parts.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Second, the slim caseback as a worthwhile addition. Love how flat it wears. 

FWIW, re: the Watch and Style SRPE Replacement Case 38mm. It's actually not a smaller case, more like the stock 40mm. I believe L2L is maybe 0.5mm shorter, but otherwise it measures the same or similar enough in all other dimensions. Chances are they simply C&P'ed info from their 38mm crown at 3, no-crownguard case? Sure, measurement at 6 - 12 is 38mm, but so is the stock Seiko SRPE. Color me disappointed...


----------



## BeingHuman (6 mo ago)

I feel like I'm going to have to go back to the start and read all of this again... so many nice srpe's to revisit.

In any "case".... get it?... "case".... _zing_ here's my new thing with a grey dial. Stock bracelet isn't even the worst I've seen so it can stay for now.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm going to go ahead and say it right now: best value proposition on the market.


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> I put the Namoki slim caseback on mine. I generally hate bubble backs. The difference with the slim caseback was substantial in how it wore for me. Would definitely recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mod ! Where did you get parts ? (dial, chapter ring, kanji wheel)


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

G-Drive said:


> Nice mod ! Where did you get parts ? (dial, chapter ring, kanji wheel)


Thanks. Chapter ring was original to the watch (SRPE53), dial/hands from an SRP773, Kanji wheel from eBay.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> I put the Namoki slim caseback on mine. I generally hate bubble backs. The difference with the slim caseback was substantial in how it wore for me. Would definitely recommend.


Is this the one you bought? 









SKX Slim Caseback: Brushed Finish | namokiMODS


The SKX is a chunky watch alright - if you ever wished you could reduce the overall thickness of the SKX, this thinner caseback is perfect for you! Our SKX Thin Caseback is a whopping 61% thinner (0.8mm vs 1.5mm) and 50% lighter (9g vs 15g) than our standard SKX caseback, and is rated to a water...




www.namokimods.com


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

BTNMNKI said:


> Is this the one you bought?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Yep!


Hi @RotorRonin im really tempted by this mod but concerned about water resistance do you think they are just being on cautious side with 50m.
I love the watch but the back does seem a bit think especially when worn with nato or perlon, on bracelet it feels fine.
Did you change seal as well or just use factory seal ?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Mustang1972 said:


> Hi @RotorRonin im really tempted by this mod but concerned about water resistance do you think they are just being on cautious side with 50m.
> I love the watch but the back does seem a bit think especially when worn with nato or perlon, on bracelet it feels fine.
> Did you change seal as well or just use factory seal ?


I just took off the old caseback and put on the new one. 

They stated they've pressure tested to 6ATM.

From the listing details:

"Our SKX Slim Caseback is a whopping 55% thinner (0.8mm vs 1.8mm) and 40% lighter (9g vs 15g) than our standard SKX caseback, and is rated to a water resistance of 5ATM. *We have tested it ourselves with a 6ATM water pressure tester with no issues whatsoever. Not appropriate for actual diving - but it'll do great for desk diving, swimming pools, and showers.* What, you don't shower with your watch on?!"

It's a screw on back. In literally any circumstance I'd find myself in, I'd be more concerned about the push-pull crown than I would be about the caseback. I'm not going deep enough anywhere to have to worry about water pressure created by depth. (And if I were, this isn't the watch I would take.)


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> I just took off the old caseback and put on the new one.
> 
> They stated they've pressure tested to 6ATM.
> 
> ...


Great thanks for the advice and help im seriously tempted if it make the watch more wearable


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Mustang1972 said:


> Great thanks for the advice and help im seriously tempted if it make the watch more wearable


It's $19. That less than most straps. Do it!

The difference in on-wrist comfort is even greater than the difference in appearance. In fact, I sold the one to a friend, but am in the process of getting another... and the very first thing I did was buy a new slim caseback from Namoki. Literally the first thing....before I'd even bought the watch itself. 

The second thing I did was buy LIW's new SRPE female end-link conversion kit.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> It's $19. That less than most straps. Do it!
> 
> The difference in on-wrist comfort is even greater than the difference in appearance. In fact, I sold the one to a friend, but am in the process of getting another... and the very first thing I did was buy a new slim caseback from Namoki. Literally the first thing....before I'd even bought the watch itself.
> 
> The second thing I did was buy LIW's new SRPE female end-link conversion kit.


Thanks @RotorRonin I got the uncle Seiko presidential style bracelet so that came with female links they are hollow but great fit. Hollow links dont really bother me if a good fit. The bracelet is great as well and nice taper. The awful part is the clasp feels so cheap, so I am changing that.
Thanks for the advice 
I really don't know why seiko put that thick funny shape back on it.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Mustang1972 said:


> I really don't know why seiko put that thick funny shape back on it.


If I were a betting man, I'd say it's to show off the watch as an automatic rather than quartz. It's an entry level model, so chances are, for the prospective buyer this is their first watch of its kind, so you wanna be able to look at the moving parts. For someone with more money to burn, who also might not be new to the game, an undecorated movement isn't all that interesting to look at, thus the Propsex models with the 4r/6r family of movements have solid casebacks.

Just a shot in the dark.

Edit: That should read "Prospex". Meh, Propsex is the better name anyway.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

T


BTNMNKI said:


> If I were a betting man, I'd say it's to show off the watch as an automatic rather than quartz. It's an entry level model, so chances are, for the prospective buyer this is their first watch of its kind, so you wanna be able to look at the moving parts. For someone with more money to burn, who also might not be new to the game, an undecorated movement isn't all that interesting to look at, thus the Propsex models with the 4r/6r family of movements have solid casebacks.
> 
> Just a shot in the dark.
> 
> Edit: That should read "Prospex". Meh, Propsex is the better name anyway.


Think your prob correct at that price point a lot of them buyers will like it


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Also, come to think of it, if the slim caseback means a lower WR, that would likely turn away a lot of buyers. Myself included. Though maybe the 6 atm rating is rather the result of lack of reliable testing and erring on the side of caution than structural limitations.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## joayers65 (Mar 10, 2006)

mylesofsmyles said:


> View attachment 16785389


Looks good! What did you have to change with the base watch to make it fit? Caseback? Spacer? Crystal?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

joayers65 said:


> Looks good! What did you have to change with the base watch to make it fit? Caseback? Spacer? Crystal?


All you really need is a double dome crystal for clearance, and the case back from the SSK Seiko 5 GMT, or a 7S26 type case back should work.

My build as you saw it:

Watch & Style SRPE conversion case & SKX013 threaded crown
Seiko SRPE bezel & chapter ring
Crystal Times CT135 double domed sapphire crystal (blue AR)
SSK001 (4R34) case back

It would be nice to see if the mod parts manufacturers consider 24hr chapter rings & bezels for the Dres5KX


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mylesofsmyles said:


> It would be nice to see if the mod parts manufacturers consider 24hr chapter rings & bezels for the Dres5KX


This!


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> This!


i will dive right back in and build it, with a threaded crown conversion case, just as soon as there is either option available. Frankly, I am leaning towards chapter ring option, as it will look less busy in the end.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mylesofsmyles said:


> All you really need is a double dome crystal for clearance, and the case back from the SSK Seiko 5 GMT, or a 7S26 type case back should work.


So the regular SRPE display back won't work?
But, an SKX caseback should work?

I wonder if the Namoki slim SKX caseback works...

This is helpful, thanks!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mylesofsmyles said:


> i will dive right back in and build it, with a threaded crown conversion case, just as soon as there is either option available. Frankly, I am leaning towards chapter ring option, as it will look less busy in the end.


Ditto. A SRPE-based GMT build using a 24hr chapter ring would be the ideal travel watch for me.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> So the regular SRPE display back won't work?
> But, an SKX caseback should work?
> 
> I wonder if the Namoki slim SKX caseback works...
> ...



With the new 4R34 GMT movement you'll need either a classic SKX007/7S26 type case back, or the original 4R34 case back will suffice.

Not sure on the slim case backs


----------



## throwbackTN (7 mo ago)

SRPE67 with Islander Oyster bracelet and Crystal Times domed sapphire crystal. Is the domed crystal TOO much? It definitely adds some height overall but I like the retro look…and it’s sapphire vs hardlex so that’s a plus.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

throwbackTN said:


> SRPE67 with Islander Oyster bracelet and Crystal Times domed sapphire crystal. Is the domed crystal TOO much? It definitely adds some height overall but I like the retro look…and it’s sapphire vs hardlex so that’s a plus.


It's been the perfect combination for me on mine.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

throwbackTN said:


> View attachment 16795443
> 
> SRPE67 with Islander Oyster bracelet and Crystal Times domed sapphire crystal. Is the domed crystal TOO much? It definitely adds some height overall but I like the retro look…and it’s sapphire vs hardlex so that’s a plus.


Too much what?


----------



## throwbackTN (7 mo ago)

BTNMNKI said:


> Too much what?


Too much visually…it does add some height and gives the illusion of making the Watch look a little larger but it’s really not bad. I was just curious what others thoughts were


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Looks perfect in real life. Had the CT135 double dome crystal on mine for well over a year.

you should press yours in all the way however. What’s that lip on the right side???


----------



## throwbackTN (7 mo ago)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Looks perfect in real life. Had the CT135 double dome crystal on mine for well over a year.
> 
> you should press yours in all the way however. What’s that lip on the right side???


Yeah it does need to be pressed in more on that side, there is a slight lip of the crystal that you can see and feel like you said.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

I think I prefer a flat crystal on this one. Just a preference though. I like how flat it sits. Do they have a slim case back for this? Perhaps this could balance things out a bit


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

I've just ordered the SKX slim case back from Namoki. Based on recommendations earlier in the thread it fits right and is 1mm thinner than the display case back.


----------



## throwbackTN (7 mo ago)

TalkingClock said:


> I've just ordered the SKX slim case back from Namoki. Based on recommendations earlier in the thread it fits right and is 1mm thinner than the display case back.


Awesome, I’ll check that out, as that would help with overall thickness. Is this the correct case back, and did you also purchase the case back gasket?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

throwbackTN said:


> Awesome, I’ll check that out, as that would help with overall thickness. Is this the correct case back, and did you also purchase the case back gasket?
> View attachment 16796040



Are you asking for use with stock NH36 movement? If yes, that should be good.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

This is a mod with a Namoki domed sapphire and the slim case back. The domed sapphire looks shallower than the Crystal Times one based on the recent post on the thread, does not add much height at all. The slim case back does make a difference, have now replaced all my Seiko display case backs with these. They do not come with a gasket, I just re-used the one from the existing case back.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Trev_L said:


> This is a mod with a Namoki domed sapphire and the slim case back. The domed sapphire looks shallower than the Crystal Times one based on the recent post on the thread, does not add much height at all. The slim case back does make a difference, have now replaced all my Seiko display case backs with these. They do not come with a gasket, I just re-used the one from the existing case back.
> 
> View attachment 16796428
> 
> ...


I think they're all pretty much the same model. The one you're referring to from this thread just wasn't seated properly, I think.


----------



## djmcnz (11 mo ago)

throwbackTN said:


> ...Is the domed crystal TOO much?


No, it looks fantastic in my opinion.


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

throwbackTN said:


> Awesome, I’ll check that out, as that would help with overall thickness. Is this the correct case back, and did you also purchase the case back gasket?
> View attachment 16796040


 yes and yes.


----------



## Rydock (Sep 15, 2021)

Do you have a set of calipers to measure the overall height to the top of the crystal with this DD crystal and caseback? I was going to order this exact set from Namoki as well, but am still on the fence about getting the flat or domed due to the height. Love the way the slight dome on your watch looks btw!



Trev_L said:


> This is a mod with a Namoki domed sapphire and the slim case back. The domed sapphire looks shallower than the Crystal Times one based on the recent post on the thread, does not add much height at all. The slim case back does make a difference, have now replaced all my Seiko display case backs with these. They do not come with a gasket, I just re-used the one from the existing case back.
> 
> View attachment 16796428
> 
> ...


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Rydock said:


> Do you have a set of calipers to measure the overall height to the top of the crystal with this DD crystal and caseback? I was going to order this exact set from Namoki as well, but am still on the fence about getting the flat or domed due to the height. Love the way the slight dome on your watch looks btw!


No problem, overall thickness is 12.3mm.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Does the Seiko 5 SRPH33 qualify for inclusion here?

Gotta say, I haven't had this watch for a full day, yet, but I'm sure impressed with it so far. I love the looks, the 39.4mm size, the design. I did swap out the stock nylon strap for a nice leather strap.










And, in 8 hours on my wrist, it hasn't budged one second off of accuracy. Not bad! Not at all bad.










I think Seiko is doing great things with their Seiko 5 and Prospex lines of watches.

I also appreciate that in a world of watches that are often so cluttered-up and busy looking (some just insanely so!), making the time less easy to read at a glance... I can barely glance at this watch and the time is as plain as day to see. I like that! Basic watch requirements 101.


----------



## BeingHuman (6 mo ago)

I haven't taken this off since the last post I made on this thread. Apparently I like sitting in the same spot and taking pictures from the same angle as well. Oh and by the way, it's Tue two too.


----------



## Gregedo (Jul 14, 2015)

Can anyone provide a photo of an SRPE 40mm with a chunky crown? I'm thinking of changing the crystal and wondering about adding a signed crown at the same time - I like the idea of the chunky monster/sumo style but can't find any pics to help me decide!! Cheers.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Just put the Namoki SKX slim caseback on. First pic has the display caseback...








Namoki SKX slim caseback...

















It does make the watch sit noticeably lower and in my case makes the bracelet a little better fit as well. The difference isn't dramatic but it's a worthwhile endeavour if ya love the watch and wear it a lot.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TalkingClock said:


> Just put the Namoki SKX slim caseback on. First pic has the display caseback...
> View attachment 16809239
> 
> Namoki SKX slim caseback...
> ...


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

TalkingClock said:


> Just put the Namoki SKX slim caseback on. First pic has the display caseback...
> View attachment 16809239
> 
> Namoki SKX slim caseback...
> ...


I really do want to slap that caseback on. I'm a bit hesitant as I actually take the watch into the water pretty much daily this time of year.


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> I really do want to slap that caseback on. I'm a bit hesitant as I actually take the watch into the water pretty much daily this time of year.


Unless you're Captain Nemo I doubt it will matter.


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16809807


That's dramatic.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

TalkingClock said:


> Unless you're Captain Nemo I doubt it will matter.


Call me Ishmael... 

No, wait, wrong book. Dammit!


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> Call me Ishmael...
> 
> No, wait, wrong book. Dammit!


It won't matter much if you're Captain Ahab either


----------



## bigrose (5 mo ago)

TalkingClock said:


> Just put the Namoki SKX slim caseback on. First pic has the display caseback...
> View attachment 16809239
> 
> Namoki SKX slim caseback...
> ...


Hi that looks great! I have ordered the same caseback but not the gasket. Do you think the original will still work or is it necessary to order a new gasket?


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

bigrose said:


> Hi that looks great! I have ordered the same caseback but not the gasket. Do you think the original will still work or is it necessary to order a new gasket?


I reused the old gasket but you should probably use a new one. I just forgot to order it.


----------



## bigrose (5 mo ago)

TalkingClock said:


> I reused the old gasket but you should probably use a new one. I just forgot to order it.


Thank you I'll probably work with the original. I just don't use it much around water.


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Speaking of slim caseback, I recently came across it on Aliexpress. Has anyone ever tried this caseback ? Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com
It says : Thickness = 1.27mm but I think it is with thread included maybe ?

Also, has anyone found an SRPE case on Ali? 🧐


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TalkingClock said:


> That's dramatic.


I have that case back coming. Looking forward to seeing what other models it might fit, specifically SARB & SARGs.


----------



## bigrose (5 mo ago)

I had been on the fence about the Namoki slim case back but after TalkingClock's post I ordered one and glad I did. It sits on the wrist much better and almost feels like a different watch.


----------



## Minimedic (5 mo ago)

First post and first real watch! Excited to start collection. Also looking at alternative strap. Either MN style or leather.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Minimedic said:


> View attachment 16827380
> 
> First post and first real watch! Excited to start collection. Also looking at alternative strap. Either MN style or leather.


Welcome to the team! Man, great way to kick off a new automatic collection!


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

I wish I had started with this one.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

So I got my LIW female endlinks and put them on today. Not a fan. 

I love the LIW bracelet. But the female endlinks emphasize the fact that the LIW end links don't quite match the curve of the lugs. On the male end links, you don't notice; with the female end links, you definitely do. And that difference in shape itself further emphasizes the distance between the top of the end link and the center link.


----------



## BeingHuman (6 mo ago)

Bracelet by day, leather strap by night. This watch is so versatile.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## throwbackTN (7 mo ago)

RotorRonin said:


> So I got my LIW female endlinks and put them on today. Not a fan.
> 
> I love the LIW bracelet. But the female endlinks emphasize the fact that the LIW end links don't quite match the curve of the lugs. On the male end links, you don't notice; with the female end links, you definitely do. And that difference in shape itself further emphasizes the distance between the top of the end link and the center link.


Have the same issue with my SRPE67 and LIW Oyster bracelet with female end links. Wish that center link was longer, and end links had better curvature overall, but for me, the watch definitely fits better and wears a bit smaller with the female end links, which is what I was going for. I'll probably keep it as is for now because of that. You planning to switch back to male end links?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

throwbackTN said:


> You planning to switch back to male end links?
> View attachment 16840552


Not, probably not. Like you, I prefer how it wears on the female endlinks. I might try Tokeilab's SRPE bracelet. 

But, for now, it's NATO season!


----------



## Space_Cowboy (5 mo ago)

Just discovered this thread, and also just discovered the SRPE watches! I've been looking to get an everyday black-dial watch, and I'm really liking the black dial, srpe55, giving me that blackbay 36/41 vibes. I've got one question though - while Seiko advertises the black as a sunray dial, from what I see in pictures and videos, it looks more like a matte finish? Or is it just tough to capture that sunray effect on camera?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Just discovered this thread, and also just discovered the SRPE watches! I've been looking to get an everyday black-dial watch, and I'm really liking the black dial, srpe55, giving me that blackbay 36/41 vibes. I've got one question though - while Seiko advertises the black as a sunray dial, from what I see in pictures and videos, it looks more like a matte finish? Or is it just tough to capture that sunray effect on camera?


It's matte. I've never seen it advertised as a sunburst. Only the new GMT, which in the end has a matte dial as well. The gray and the blue dialed versions have a sunburst dial. Might've been the gray you saw?


----------



## Space_Cowboy (5 mo ago)

BTNMNKI said:


> It's matte. I've never seen it advertised as a sunburst. Only the new GMT, which in the end has a matte dial as well. The gray and the blue dialed versions have a sunburst dial. Might've bene the gray you saw?


Ah alright, thank you. Unless I'm missing something, it says sunray on the seikousa website here SRPE55


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Ah alright, thank you. Unless I'm missing something, it says sunray on the seikousa website here SRPE55


Huh, you're right. That's odd. I've never seen the US website as it was until recently off-limits for visitors outside the US (auto-redirect). The EU page doesn't say anything about a sunray dial. 

But no, no sunray for black dials, at least within the Seiko 5 range.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Definitely matte dial. Favorite thing about the black, and biggest reason I down own a blue, which is sunray. 

I hate sunray.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

mylesofsmyles said:


> It would be nice to see if the mod parts manufacturers consider 24hr chapter rings & bezels for the Dres5KX


I emailed Watch & Style exactly this and they sent back an encouraging email. Would not surprise me to see either or both at some point, when they can get them produced. I think I'd rather see a ch ring for these, as pressing on a bezel with good alignment sounds like a lesson in frustration and patience...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mconlonx said:


> I emailed Watch & Style exactly this and they sent back an encouraging email. Would not surprise me to see either or both at some point, when they can get them produced. I think I'd rather see a ch ring for these, as pressing on a bezel with good alignment sounds like a lesson in frustration and patience...


Whoa. Great news. I think an explorer-style bezel on the the narrow bezel of the SRPE would be less than ideal anyway.

I'm working on one with a SRP Turtle chapter ring, as I hoped it would help lift the crystal to avoid pinion or second hand rub. But I'm a bit worried about the alignment of it since it won't have feet to fit. 

A white 24-hr SRPE chapter ring would be fantastic.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> I'm working on one with a SRP Turtle bezel, as I hoped it would help lift the crystal to avoid pinion or second hand rub. But I'm a bit worried about the alignment of it since it won't have feet to fit.


Wait what? Like a diving bezel?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

BTNMNKI said:


> Wait what? Like a diving bezel?


Sorry, brain fart. Not bezel, chapter ring.


----------



## Minimedic (5 mo ago)

Put on the SKX slim caseback from nakomi today. Wears so much better on my slim wrist and would recommend to everyone especially when using NATO strap.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Minimedic said:


> Put on the SKX slim caseback from nakomi today. Wears so much better on my slim wrist and would recommend to everyone especially when using NATO strap.


Is it hard to swap? I reckon I can get my hands on the tools easily enough, but I'm a bit concerned about messing up the gasket. Esp since I take that watch into the ocean pretty much daily.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> Is it hard to swap? I reckon I can get my hands on the tools easily enough, but I'm a bit concerned about messing up the gasket. Esp since I take that watch into the ocean pretty much daily.


Not hard. Just pay attention when installing the case back, and if you want to make doubly sure, get a new gasket when you order up the case back.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

mconlonx said:


> Not hard. Just pay attention when installing the case back, and if you want to make doubly sure, get a new gasket when you order up the case back.


Be careful not to stretch it. Lube wouldn’t hurt.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

CDNS said:


> Be careful not to stretch it. Lube wouldn’t hurt.


We... we're still talking about the watch, right? Juuuust making sure.


----------



## Rydock (Sep 15, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> Not hard. Just pay attention when installing the case back, and if you want to make doubly sure, get a new gasket when you order up the case back.


Where did you get a new gasket for the SRPE? The gaskets that come with these casebacks tend to be round while the SRPE uses a flat gasket as it doesn’t have a groove in the case like an SKX style case does.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Rydock said:


> Where did you get a new gasket for the SRPE? The gaskets that come with these casebacks tend to be round while the SRPE uses a flat gasket as it doesn’t have a groove in the case like an SKX style case does.


Huh. Well, truth of the matter is, I never did. I only ever reused the existing gasket. I just assumed they were readily available. Sorry.

Edit: W&S *G1054 SRPE Case Cover Gasket*


----------



## Minimedic (5 mo ago)

BTNMNKI said:


> Is it hard to swap? I reckon I can get my hands on the tools easily enough, but I'm a bit concerned about messing up the gasket. Esp since I take that watch into the ocean pretty much daily.


Not hard at all with the tools. I got full kit super cheap on Amazon. But I do think think the water resistance rating is lowered with new caseback if that matters. It probably does better than rating suggests though.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Minimedic (5 mo ago)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16858770
> 
> View attachment 16858771


What strap is that?


----------



## bigrose (5 mo ago)

Minimedic said:


> What strap is that?


Looks like a single pass perlon strap.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Mod, based on a W&S SRPE replacement case. Also, Pilot bezel, which came polished, but got brushed, DD sapphire crystal with clear AR, brushed ch ring, SKX signed crown, slim caseback. Crown was hard to use with the crownguards, so I relieved them slightly on the back of the watch to make it work better.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Nakomi caseback. Pleasingly svelte.


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

I just bought a second one, an SRPE57 (black dial, polished bezel, gilt accents), to go with my SRPE61.

Planning to put the SRPE57 on black rubber and give that a try.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16915968


Is that the Alpinist hands? I quite like the original hands myself. That looks good though.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TalkingClock said:


> Is that the Alpinist hands? I quite like the original hands myself. That looks good though.


👍🏻


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16936454


That’s a great strap! Where did you get it from?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

JayQ said:


> That’s a great strap! Where did you get it from?


Discontinued. Lunar Watch Straps


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Discontinued. Lunar Watch Straps


Ahhh yes! Thought I recognised it. I have quite a few of his straps.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Gregedo (Jul 14, 2015)

Just installed the namoki domed crystal and slim caseback


----------



## loheiman (3 mo ago)

Gregedo said:


> Just installed the namoki domed crystal and slim caseback
> View attachment 16946108
> 
> View attachment 16946109


Is it the same case back as the SKX? I don't see a SRPE case back on Namoki's website. How much thinner is it than the stock one?

Edit: yep, I see now that they use the same.


----------



## loheiman (3 mo ago)

Related, anyone try to the Crystal Times slim caseback? They rate it as 100M WR and includes gasket. SKX Slim Caseback - CT273 Polished - Seiko Mods - Crystaltimes USA


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Great pics of a great watch. 👍 👍 👍


----------



## Rydock (Sep 15, 2021)

Anybody who has changed the crystal on their SRPE have an actual measurement of the stock hardlex?


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Rydock said:


> Anybody who has changed the crystal on their SRPE have an actual measurement of the stock hardlex?


32 x 2 mm


----------



## Rydock (Sep 15, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> 32 x 2 mm


Thank you! I just wasn’t sure about the thickness. I think I saw somewhere that it was 1.8mm. I’ll try a 2mm sapphire just to see how it fits since they are easier to find and not too expensive.


----------



## harshsoni (Dec 31, 2021)

Rydock said:


> Thank you! I just wasn’t sure about the thickness. I think I saw somewhere that it was 1.8mm. I’ll try a 2mm sapphire just to see how it fits since they are easier to find and not too expensive.


You’re right about 1.8mm


----------



## Gregedo (Jul 14, 2015)

My uncle seiko president bracelet turned up today, which will complete my fiddling with this one for the foreseeable!


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

I love these watches! Excellent detailing on the case and drilled lugs! Really get a lot for the money.


----------



## loheiman (3 mo ago)

Purchased both the crystal times and Namoki slim case back. This is what I've measured:

Total Thickness (including threaded portion)Threaded portionResulting thickness outside the caseNamoki3.67 mm1.97 mm1.7mmCrystal Times4 mm1.95 mm2.05 mmStock SRPE Display4.6 mm1.9 mm2.7 mm


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Been out of the watch world for awhile, pursuing other hobbies. I have a soft spot for gilt dials and for Seiko. Then I saw that they released the new 5 series in black and gold, I resisted for awhile but the pull was too strong and I caved.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17038206


Bro for a sec I thought you had a lumed chapter ring.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

IMO, two of the most subtle and tasteful mods that can be done to this watch.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I really don’t mind the stock bracelet but dislike the lack of adjustment the clasp has. I am trying a new clasp with 5 micro adjustments versus just 2 on the stock clasp. This one doesn’t have the push button closure but that isn’t a big deal for me.
Its already way more comfortable than the other clasp since I can get a better fit than before.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Buellrider said:


> I really don’t mind the stock bracelet but dislike the lack of adjustment the clasp has. I am trying a new clasp with 5 micro adjustments versus just 2 on the stock clasp. This one doesn’t have the push button closure but that isn’t a big deal for me.
> Its already way more comfortable than the other clasp since I can get a better fit than before.
> View attachment 17056109


That’s terrific👍, can you tell us where you got it?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Hale color said:


> That’s terrific👍, can you tell us where you got it?


I found it on eBay but not sure which watch it was intended for though. Any 18mm Seiko diver clasp would work.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

AliEx has pretty high quality clasps available for like $7. The same quality you'd find on most micro brands, just unbranded. I prefer the ones with three micro-adjustments because they're shorter and slimmer so I buy those and replace everything with them.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Buellrider said:


> I found it on eBay but not sure which watch it was intended for though. Any 18mm Seiko diver clasp would work.


Yeah, but yours has that nice straight (not thumbnail) flip-lock, and no wet-suit extension! 🙌


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Here's my SRPE67 on an orange rally style strap from WatchGecko and a cheapie deployant from Amazon:


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Dan-LAX said:


> Here's my SRPE67 on an orange rally style strap from WatchGecko and a cheapie deployant from Amazon:


Maybe I've completely misunderstood the construction, but isn't that deployant mounted incorrectly? From the picture it looks like the longer end of the strap would end up on the inside (closest to the wrist). Isn't it supposed to still slide over the outside so it can sit in the loops?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

BTNMNKI said:


> Maybe I've completely misunderstood the construction, but isn't that deployant mounted incorrectly? From the picture it looks like the longer end of the strap would end up on the inside (closest to the wrist). Isn't it supposed to still slide over the outside so it can sit in the loops?


It mounted correctly, the strap just isn't made for that style of deployant clasp. Straps made for that type generally don't have keepers.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

BTNMNKI said:


> Maybe I've completely misunderstood the construction, but isn't that deployant mounted incorrectly? From the picture it looks like the longer end of the strap would end up on the inside (closest to the wrist). Isn't it supposed to still slide over the outside so it can sit in the loops?





RotorRonin said:


> It mounted correctly, the strap just isn't made for that style of deployant clasp. Straps made for that type generally don't have keepers.


Yup - it's mounted correctly...on a strap that isn't designed for deployants, so the fixed keeper is still there but the floating one is removed.

Omega uses this style of deployant and when I discovered this style, it was a perfect solution for me. I've got tiny girly wrists so this kind of setup hides the excess tail inside the strap rather than having it on the outside and visible near the 12 o'clock lug end.


----------



## zm12 (1 mo ago)

valuewatchguy said:


> Kinda sorta thinking about adding the gilt dial one also


Nice photo. What NATO strap is that?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

zm12 said:


> Nice photo. What NATO strap is that?


That is a Cincy Strap Co SF2 strap


----------



## plevine81 (Feb 20, 2016)

just got my srpe67 a few days ago. love the look, but it's running -10 sec/day. kind of sad about that 😞


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

plevine81 said:


> just got my srpe67 a few days ago. love the look, but it's running -10 sec/day. kind of sad about that 😞


Mike ran +40/day out of the box. Improved upon regulation, though still not super accurate. So chances are yours can be improved as well. Take it to your closest watch service center.


----------



## plevine81 (Feb 20, 2016)

BTNMNKI said:


> Mike ran +40/day out of the box. Improved upon regulation, though still not super accurate. So chances are yours can be improved as well. Take it to your closest watch service center.


+40 per day makes me feel better about my situation. Still, I'd rather it run +10 than -10


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Buku (1 mo ago)

Buellrider said:


> IMO, two of the most subtle and tasteful mods that can be done to this watch.
> View attachment 17044184
> View attachment 17044185


Wow. I love that signed crown!!! Do you have a link where you purchased that?! Does it need trimming or is it an easy swap? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Buku (1 mo ago)

Some help please. I am planning on pulling the trigger on the SRPE51 or 61 but I can't get my hands on one to see the color in person. In a lot of videos and pictures the dial looks 'browny'. In-person does the dial look 'browny' or is it clearly grey? Thanks in advance for helping me out on this.


----------



## Buku (1 mo ago)

gshock626 said:


> SBSA047/SRPE57


This watch looks AMAZING!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Buku said:


> Some help please. I am planning on pulling the trigger on the SRPE51 or 61 but I can't get my hands on one to see the color in person. In a lot of videos and pictures the dial looks 'browny'. In-person does the dial look 'browny' or is it clearly grey? Thanks in advance for helping me out on this.


This photo I took of the 51 is a pretty good representation of the dial colour in real life. To me, it's most definitely grey and I don't see a brown tinge.










I see you may be in Canada. Do you have a The Bay physical store in your area? The Bay sells the 51 online regularly so maybe you could purchase online, try it out, and return it to the store for a refund if you don't like the grey dial?


----------



## Buku (1 mo ago)

Slant said:


> This photo I took of the 51 is a pretty good representation of the dial colour in real life. To me, it's most definitely grey and I don't see a brown tinge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow. That is by far the best picture I have seen of the dial yet (and I have been searching high and low). It is most definitely grey! That is what I wanted. This totally reassures me about choosing this particular dial. Thanks so much for replying with this pic. I figured this forum would be the place to get this question resolved. All the best.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

These watches still piss me off. They're so good for the money it's crazy. Of course, I discovered this after spending one bazillion dollars on other watches.


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Tanker G1 said:


> These watches still piss me off. They're so good for the money it's crazy. Of course, I discovered this after spending one bazillion dollars on other watches.


I bought mine from an AD for under $200. It is crazy.


----------



## loheiman (3 mo ago)

I think the only thing that would make these perfect would be if they color matched the day/date wheels esp for the black dial versions like the SRPE55,


----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)

Trying out this strap instead of the stock bracelet like usual


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

loheiman said:


> I think the only thing that would make these perfect would be if they color matched the day/date wheels esp for the black dial versions like the SRPE55,


And if they were all matte like the SRPE!


----------



## Buku (1 mo ago)

loheiman said:


> I think the only thing that would make these perfect would be if they color matched the day/date wheels esp for the black dial versions like the SRPE55,


I couldn't agree more. Other than legibility I have no idea why watch companies don't match the wheels with the dials more often. It is mind-boggling that they don't do it with every watch that they produce.


----------



## Buku (1 mo ago)

xj4sonx said:


> New strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE STRAP! Mind me asking what one that is?!


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

loheiman said:


> I think the only thing that would make these perfect would be if they color matched the day/date wheels esp for the black dial versions like the SRPE55,


Agreed.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

I've had my SRPE grey dial about 2 years now and what a great watch. Its one of the only watches had several comments on it. I even got asked once if Rolex 🤣.
I have it on a presidential style brushed braclet most of the time for me that is the best combo. The jubilee bit dressy for my style and I feel oyster suits divers with bezel better. This could be my only watch it is surprisingly accurate as well. Its understated yet classy and not expensive so can be worn anywhere. The lume is also fantastic these 5s make the current prospex etc look expensive.


----------



## Buku (1 mo ago)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just loving the few pics I have seen with this strap. Are you able to share what that strap is?! Thanks.


----------



## Buku (1 mo ago)

gshock626 said:


> Lord Vader or Obi-Wan?


Made my day seeing this pic!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Buku said:


> Wow. I love that signed crown!!! Do you have a link where you purchased that?! Does it need trimming or is it an easy swap? Thanks in advance!


I just unthreaded the original stem and screwed it on.








SRPE Knurled Crown: Polished Finish | namokiMODS


Take your SRPE mod further with an upgrade to our signed SRPE Knurled Crown in Polished Finish! Water Resistance pressure tested to OEM 100m rated specs. Included with our SRPE crown is a stem that is compatible with the stock 4R36 movement, as well as the NH35, NH36, NH35a, NH36a, NE15, 7S26...




www.namokimods.com


----------



## Buku (1 mo ago)

gusbuf said:


> Forgive me if this has already been brought up here. Is there an aftermarket matching PVD/DLC bracelet for the SRPE69? Does Seiko make one that fits this watch? Please advise. Thanks for any and all help.


Late to the party but is this what you were looking for?!?!








SRPE Watch Bracelet: Oyster Black Brushed Finish | namokiMODS


Finish off your dream mod with a beautifully crafted Oyster bracelet designed to fit the Seiko 5 Sports SRPE Collection perfectly. This bracelet has been treated with a black PVD coating for a smooth, brushed finish. Comes with a pair of Fat Springbars. Features: - 316L Stainless Steel...




www.namokimods.com


----------



## GurdyGurds (Apr 18, 2008)

Well folks…..I think I’m in trouble. I have my first “real” watch en route, an Srpe67, which should arrive Wednesday. Just found this thread and had no clue you could swap casebacks and crowns. I can see an order in my future for the knurled crown, slim caseback and flat sapphire Crystal. Is namoki the best one stop shop for items like this? I’m totally new to this world. Only owned Casio and Timex sport watches.


----------



## Buku (1 mo ago)

BTNMNKI said:


> Then you can always swap the day-date discs to black. Really ties the whole thing together. Like a rug does to a room, if you will.
> 
> View attachment 16222715


Wow. Perfect mod on the black day/date to match the dial, the baton hands are perfect and that strap is out of sight. That is my favorite mod job so far (as I go through 1353 posts!!!). What strap is it?!


----------



## Buku (1 mo ago)

RotorRonin said:


>


So hot. What strap you rocking there?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

GurdyGurds said:


> Well folks…..I think I’m in trouble. I have my first “real” watch en route, an Srpe67, which should arrive Wednesday. Just found this thread and had no clue you could swap casebacks and crowns. I can see an order in my future for the knurled crown, slim caseback and flat sapphire Crystal. Is namoki the best one stop shop for items like this? I’m totally new to this world. Only owned Casio and Timex sport watches.


There are other vendors, depending on what you want, but if you want that caseback I'd go for Namoki.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Buku said:


> Wow. Perfect mod on the black day/date to match the dial, the baton hands are perfect and that strap is out of sight. That is my favorite mod job so far (as I go through 1353 posts!!!). What strap is it?!


Thanks, that's very kind of you.
Strap isn't anything special, I think it's just called a vintage style strap. The design is quite common, so you can find it just about anywhere. That one is from WatchBandCenter, they call it Portland or Ashland (depending on what length you want).


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Buku (1 mo ago)

BTNMNKI said:


> Thanks, that's very kind of you.
> Strap isn't anything special, I think it's just called a vintage style strap. The design is quite common, so you can find it just about anywhere. That one is from WatchBandCenter, they call it Portland or Ashland (depending on what length you want).


Thank you!


----------



## Buku (1 mo ago)

So in the last week I have read every post in this thread. Thank you all for the great info you have passed on. I am going to get the srpe61 and now have a small list of mods to do on it when it arrives. 
Not a single person mentioned the Oyster bracelet available from Namoki. Is it different than the LIW and Strapcode one? It is a fair bit pricier. Wondered if anyone has ordered it and has a review? Here is a link to it: SRPE Watch Bracelet: Oyster Brushed Finish | namokiMODS


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Buku said:


> So in the last week I have read every post in this thread. Thank you all for the great info you have passed on. I am going to get the srpe61 and now have a small list of mods to do on it when it arrives.
> Not a single person mentioned the Oyster bracelet available from Namoki. Is it different than the LIW and Strapcode one? It is a fair bit pricier. Wondered if anyone has ordered it and has a review? Here is a link to it: SRPE Watch Bracelet: Oyster Brushed Finish | namokiMODS


I don't have any experience with any of the 3 aftermarket bracelets you mentioned. I took a quick peek at them and all of them have male endlinks, where the stock bracelet (not on the 61 as I believe that one comes on NATO only) has female endlinks. Something to think about. For me, I prefer female endlinks as I have small wrists as male endlinks tend to make the watch wear bigger.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Buku said:


> So in the last week I have read every post in this thread. Thank you all for the great info you have passed on. I am going to get the srpe61 and now have a small list of mods to do on it when it arrives.
> Not a single person mentioned the Oyster bracelet available from Namoki. Is it different than the LIW and Strapcode one? It is a fair bit pricier. Wondered if anyone has ordered it and has a review? Here is a link to it: SRPE Watch Bracelet: Oyster Brushed Finish | namokiMODS


I've not seen anyone posting about buying it here. If I were to make an unqualified guess, I'd say most people go for the jubilee or president bracelets since the watch comes stock with an oyster beacelet. I can't speak for any of the aftermarket offerings, but I do know that LIW offers conversion endlinks that are compatible with their bracelets, so you can have female endlinks as well (if that's important to you).


----------



## dan_ss (4 mo ago)

Buku said:


> Late to the party but is this what you were looking for?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this bracelet and it's very nice. Better finishing and better clasp than the Seiko bracelets. Tapers more, though, which you might or might not like. And has male endlinks rather than the female endlinks on the Seiko bracelets.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Buku said:


> So hot. What strap you rocking there?


It's a Flucco. One of my favorite straps, just gets better with wear. 









Fluco Dublin Cognac Vegetable-Tanned Horween Leather Watch Strap


Fluco makes the Dublin strap by hand in Germany, using vegetable-tanned cowhide leather from the famed Horween tannery in Chicago. Treated with the same traditional tanning extracts used on Fluco's Horween shell cordovan straps, the leather will acquire a rich patina with time and use. Cognac...




holbensfinewatchbands.com


----------

